# Sticky  Add your dog to the PF breed list



## LinznMilly

In response to @ouesi, lets see if we can find out what breed or breeds are the most represented on dog chat. I think most people know I have a Whippet lurcher and an out and out Heinz 57.

Apologies if anyone's breed has been left out - I've maxed the poll (which is why I've grouped similar breeds together, sorry. :Shy)


----------



## Magyarmum

I can't vote as I don't have any of the ones listed!


----------



## ForestWomble

I'm going to guess crossbreed as I seem to see lots of them, or maybe I just notice them more due to having one myself?


----------



## Guest

I can't vote because there is no option saying any terriers.


----------



## LinznMilly

Magyarmum said:


> I can't vote as I don't have any of the ones listed!


Sorry, :Sorry I've also missed off huskies/meals, etc. 

And I can't seem to edit or add any choices.


----------



## Guest

LinznMilly said:


> Sorry, :Sorry I've also missed off huskies/meals, etc.
> 
> And I can't seem to edit or add any choices.


Mods can do it.


----------



## Magyarmum

LinznMilly said:


> Sorry, :Sorry I've also missed off huskies/meals, etc.
> 
> And I can't seem to edit or add any choices.


Maybe it would have been better to have left out one of the less popular breeds RR's for example and put in "Other" instead?


----------



## Moobli

Not been on in ages! I own two GSDs and two BCs.


----------



## magpie

I think there are just too many different breeds on the forum for a poll to work, as you are so limited on how many options you can have.

The ones that stand out for me as missing from the list are cockers and springers, as I think there are quite a few of them on the forum.


----------



## Siskin

To be exact, she's a golden retriever, in case anyone had forgotten


----------



## Anneboxermad

I can't vote the boxer isn't on there


----------



## magpie

@LinznMilly I think you'll need about 10 threads running simultaneously will different options on each to cover all the breeds!!


----------



## Besoeker

We encounter a Husky/Alsatian cross. It is very beautiful and obviously very well cared for. It isn't the most sociable beast on the planet. It's a bit bigger that our collie, Maximilian, .but they get along OK. Not so much with others. I think it tries to intimidate them. Perhaps because it can.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

Well done for attempting a poll but I don't see how it can work when you are so limited with the options you can give. I've voted rottie and GSP but think that option would probably be better as pointers in general or even HPR breeds as I can't put Arthur anywhere and I know there are a few pointers of the non German variety on here  Also what if you have two of the same breed?


----------



## SusieRainbow

None of those.
Maybe you could classify them as - Pastoral, working , hounds and terriers , toy , mixed etc and then ask people to specify in their reply.


----------



## LinznMilly

magpie said:


> I think there are just too many different breeds on the forum for a poll to work, as you are so limited on how many options you can have.
> 
> The ones that stand out for me as missing from the list are cockers and springers, as I think there are quite a few of them on the forum.


Yeah, after kicking myself multiple times for missing so many breeds off, I started thinking that, even I someone else was to do another poll, with completely different answers, they'd only max their poll - and still miss some breeds.

I tried, guys, I tried.


----------



## Pappychi

I can't vote for either of my two 

Ah well, at least your tried


----------



## caju

Ridgebacks made the poll! 

Even though I think it's only myself and @Dogless who have RRs.


----------



## Guest

Oh thanks for trying a poll, but yeah, just too many options.

The only thing that might work is to keep a running tally, so start a list, and then add to it as the thread progresses. 

Example:

Great Dane - 1
Bull breed mutt - 1

Then whoever comes after me C/Ps and adds to the list either by changing the number or adding a breed. 
Make sense?


----------



## simplysardonic

ouesi said:


> Oh thanks for trying a poll, but yeah, just too many options.
> 
> The only thing that might work is to keep a running tally, so start a list, and then add to it as the thread progresses.
> 
> Example:
> 
> Great Dane - 1
> Bull breed mutt - 1
> 
> Then whoever comes after me C/Ps and adds to the list either by changing the number or adding a breed.
> Make sense?


They do this on the rat forum I'm on- people add their new additions & keep a running total (I sucked at that BTW, showing my utter incompetence at even basic addition!) & taking away when ratties passed away


----------



## JenKyzer

Moobli said:


> Not been on in ages! I own two GSDs and two BCs.


I've been patiently waiting for your annual spring pictures that make me dream of a life in the middle of no where ..  :Smug hope all is well


----------



## Guest

simplysardonic said:


> They do this on the rat forum I'm on- people add their new additions & keep a running total (I sucked at that BTW, showing my utter incompetence at even basic addition!) & taking away when ratties passed away


Well, it doesn't have to be 100% accurate, just getting an idea of how may of each breed we have


----------



## diefenbaker

ouesi said:


> Well, it doesn't have to be 100% accurate, just getting an idea of how may of each breed we have


What ? Inaccurate information on the interweb ? How could such a thing happen ? The computer is always right.


----------



## Magyarmum

Or couldn't you do it by Group, .... Pastoral, Gundogs, Terrier, Utility/Non sporting etc?


----------



## Vanessa131

We have a toy poodle, although he thinks hes a cat.


----------



## Guest

Okay, gonna actually attempt this 
Adding @Moobli @diefenbaker and @Vanessa131

Great Dane - 1
Bull breed mutt - 1
GSD - 3
Toy poodle - 1
Border Collie - 2


----------



## caju

ouesi said:


> Okay, gonna actually attempt this


Great Dane - 1
Bull breed mutt - 1
GSD - 3
Toy poodle - 1
Border Collie - 2
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1


----------



## SixStar

Great Dane - 1
Bull breed mutt - 1
GSD - 3
Toy poodle - 1
Border Collie - 2
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Greyhound - 1
West Highland Terrier - 1
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Newfoundland - 1


----------



## Wee T

Great Dane - 1
Bull breed mutt - 1
GSD - 3
Toy poodle - 1
Border Collie - 2
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Greyhound - 1
West Highland Terrier - 2
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Newfoundland - 1

(I did that right yeah? :-/)


----------



## Sled dog hotel

Cant vote properly as my breeds are not on there, being an Alaskan Malamute and a Malamute/Siberian husky cross, although Nan being a cross, I did vote for her.

If you are limited as to what and how many you can enter into the poll, it may be easier if you initially split it just into groups as regards type, like working, pastoral, gundogs etc.


----------



## Hanwombat

Here goes

Great Dane - 1
Bull breed mutt - 1
GSD - 3
Toy poodle - 1
Border Collie - 2
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Greyhound - 1
West HighlandTerrier - 2
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Newfoundland - 1
Smooth collie - 1
Rottie mutt - 1


----------



## Wee T

Sled dog hotel said:


> Cant vote properly as my breeds are not on there, being an Alaskan Malamute and a Malamute/Siberian husky cross, although Nan being a cross, I did vote for her.
> 
> If you are limited as to what and how many you can enter into the poll, it may be easier if you initially split it just into groups as regards type, like working, pastoral, gundogs etc.


You can copy, paste and then edit the last post to include your own.

Well, at least I think that's what they were doing and I just joined in but I'm a bit of a dolt so may have got it wrong!


----------



## Canine K9

Great Dane - 1
Bull breed mutt - 1
GSD - 3
Toy poodle - 1
Border Collie - 2
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Greyhound - 1
West HighlandTerrier - 2
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Newfoundland - 1
Smooth collie - 1
Rottie mutt - 1
Terrier mutt- 1


----------



## Guest

Wee T said:


> (I did that right yeah? :-/)


Yes you did! Lovely westie added in


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Booo no huskies!! Although to be honest most of mine are cross breeds from rescue so I suppose I could vote for that! 

Voted for Taz the Cavalier King Charles Spaniel 

Blade is full husky but doesn't have papers so lord only knows.
Skyla is husky x akita
Shelby is husky x malamute 
Blue is husky x shiba x GSD x malamute


----------



## Siskin

*New*Great Dane - 1
Bull breed mutt - 1
GSD - 3
Toy poodle - 1
Border Collie - 2
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Greyhound - 1
West HighlandTerrier - 2
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Newfoundland - 1
Smooth collie - 1
Rottie mutt - 1
Terrier mutt- 1
Golden retriever -1


----------



## Guest

@ellenlouisepascoe I'm adding you in, feel free to edit the 'husky mutt' to specific cross breed or whatever you like  
Great Dane - 1
Bull breed mutt - 1
GSD - 3
Toy poodle - 1
Border Collie - 2
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Greyhound - 1
West HighlandTerrier - 2
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Newfoundland - 1
Smooth collie - 1
Rottie mutt - 1
Terrier mutt- 1
Golden retriever -1
CKCS - 1
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 3


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

husky sh1t heads? :Hilarious


----------



## Guest

Once the list gets big enough we could transfer it to it’s own thread and just leave it there I guess?


----------



## Wee T

When someone is editing to add their own could they put a space between Highland and Terrier please?

I'm trying to not care but it is bothering me. 

I mean, just a little. I'm not completely mad. :Bored:Wacky

Ta!


----------



## magpie

Putting Benji down as a poodle mutt (as he's a cocker x poodle) and Harley as just mongrel (as he's a total mixture!)

Great Dane - 1
Bull breed mutt - 1
GSD - 3
Toy poodle - 1
Border Collie - 2
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Greyhound - 1
West Highland Terrier - 2
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Newfoundland - 1
Smooth collie - 1
Rottie mutt - 1
Terrier mutt- 1
Golden retriever -1
CKCS - 1
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 3
Poodle mutt - 1
Mongrel - 1

ETA: just for you @Wee T


----------



## quagga

Great Dane - 1
Bull breed mutt - 1
GSD - 3
Toy poodle - 1
Border Collie - 2
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Greyhound - 1
West Highland Terrier - 2
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Newfoundland - 1
Smooth collie - 1
Rottie mutt - 1
Terrier mutt- 1
Golden retriever -1
CKCS - 1
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 3
Poodle mutt - 1
Mongrel - 1
English Cocker Spaniel - 2


----------



## simplysardonic

I put them in alphabetical order so -people can easily spot their breed/type
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Border Collie - 2
Bull breed mutt - 1
CKCS - 1
English Cocker Spaniel - 2
Golden retriever -1
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 1
GSD - 3
GSD mutt - 1
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 3
Mongrel - 1
Newfoundland - 1
Poodle mutt - 1
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Sheltie mutt - 1
Smooth collie - 1
Terrier mutt- 1
Toy poodle - 1
West HighlandTerrier - 2


----------



## Rach&Miko

Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Border Collie - 3
Bull breed mutt - 1
CKCS - 1
English Cocker Spaniel - 2
Golden retriever -1
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 1
GSD - 3
GSD mutt - 1
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 3
Mongrel - 1
Newfoundland - 1
Poodle mutt - 1
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Sheltie mutt - 1
Smooth collie - 1
Terrier mutt- 1
Toy poodle - 1
West Highland Terrier - 2


----------



## Pappychi

Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Border Collie - 3
Bull breed mutt - 1
Caucasian Ovcharka - 1
CKCS - 1
English Cocker Spaniel - 2
Golden retriever -1
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 1
GSD - 3
GSD mutt - 1
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 3
Mongrel - 1
Newfoundland - 1
Poodle mutt - 1
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Sheltie mutt - 1
Smooth collie - 1
Terrier mutt- 1
Toy poodle - 1
West Highland Terrier - 3

 Oooooh Westies are tied in first place with GSDs, Border Collies and Husky Mutts!


----------



## LinznMilly

Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Border Collie - 3
Bull breed mutt - 1
Caucasian Ovcharka - 1
CKCS - 1
English Cocker Spaniel - 2
Golden retriever -1
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 1
GSD - 3
GSD mutt - 1
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 3
Lurcher - 1
Mongrel - 2
Newfoundland - 1
Poodle mutt - 1
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Sheltie mutt - 1
Smooth collie - 1
Terrier mutt- 1
Toy poodle - 1
West Highland Terrier - 3

Added lurcher (although, I know lurcher is a type, rather than a breed), changed mongrel to 2


----------



## spots

Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Border Collie - 3
Bull breed mutt - 1
Caucasian Ovcharka - 1
CKCS - 1
Dalmatian - 1
English Cocker Spaniel - 2
Golden retriever -1
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 1
GSD - 3
GSD mutt - 1
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 3
Jack Russell Mutt - 2
Lurcher - 1
Mongrel - 2
Newfoundland - 1
Poodle mutt - 1
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Sheltie mutt - 1
Smooth collie - 1
Terrier mutt- 1
Toy poodle - 1
West Highland Terrier - 3


----------



## Magyarmum

spots said:


> Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
> Border Collie - 3
> Bull breed mutt - 1
> Caucasian Ovcharka - 1
> CKCS - 1
> Dalmatian - 1
> English Cocker Spaniel - 2
> Golden retriever -1
> Great Dane - 1
> Greyhound - 1
> GSD - 3
> GSD mutt - 1
> Husky - 1
> Husky mutt - 3
> Jack Russell Mutt - 2
> Lurcher - 1
> Miniature Schnauzer - 1
> Mongrel - 2
> Newfoundland - 1
> Poodle mutt - 1
> Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
> Rottie mutt - 2
> Shar-Pei - 1
> Sheltie mutt - 1
> Smooth collie - 1
> Terrier mutt- 1
> Toy poodle - 1
> West Highland Terrier - 3


I've added my two but am not sure whether I'm done it right ..... help!


----------



## Goblin

What does Hovawart count as? Would guess Lab/Goldie.


----------



## picaresque

Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Border Collie - 3
Bull breed mutt - 1
Caucasian Ovcharka - 1
CKCS - 1
Dalmatian - 1
English Cocker Spaniel - 2
Golden retriever -1
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 1
GSD - 4
GSD mutt - 2
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 3
Jack Russell Mutt - 2
Lurcher - 1
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Mongrel - 2
Newfoundland - 1
Poodle mutt - 1
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Shar-Pei - 1
Sheltie mutt - 1
Smooth collie - 1
Terrier mutt- 1
Toy poodle - 1
West Highland Terrier - 3


----------



## westie~ma

Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Border Collie - 3
Bull breed mutt - 1
Caucasian Ovcharka - 1
CKCS - 1
Dalmatian - 1
English Cocker Spaniel - 2
Golden retriever -1
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 1
GSD - 4
GSD mutt - 2
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 3
Jack Russell Mutt - 2
Lurcher - 1
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Mongrel - 2
Newfoundland - 1
Poodle mutt - 1
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Shar-Pei - 1
Sheltie mutt - 1
Smooth collie - 1
Terrier mutt- 1
Toy poodle - 1
West Highland Terrier - 4

Added my chap to the list


----------



## Guest

westie~ma said:


> Added my chap to the list


Westies and GSDs in the lead!


----------



## S.crane

Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Border Collie - 4
Bull breed mutt - 1
Caucasian Ovcharka - 1
CKCS - 1
Dalmatian - 1
English Cocker Spaniel - 2
Golden retriever -1
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 1
GSD - 4
GSD mutt - 2
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 3
Jack Russell Mutt - 2
Lurcher - 1
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Mongrel - 2
Newfoundland - 1
Poodle mutt - 1
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Shar-Pei - 1
Sheltie mutt - 1
Smooth collie - 1
Terrier mutt- 1
Toy poodle - 1
West Highland Terrier - 4


----------



## Happy Paws2

Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Border Collie - 4
Briard - 1
Bull breed mutt - 1
Caucasian Ovcharka - 1
CKCS - 1
Dalmatian - 1
English Cocker Spaniel - 2
Golden retriever -1
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 1
GSD - 4
GSD mutt - 2
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 3
Jack Russell Mutt - 2
Lurcher - 1
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Mongrel - 2
Newfoundland - 1
Poodle mutt - 1
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Shar-Pei - 1
Sheltie mutt - 1
Smooth collie - 1
Terrier mutt- 1
Toy poodle - 1
West Highland Terrier - 4


----------



## Firedog

Well I have two dogs, one is rare, so I wouldn't expect it to be on there but the other is one of the most popular breeds out there and it still has been missed.


----------



## SingingWhippet

Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Border Collie - 4
Briard - 1
Bull breed mutt - 1
Caucasian Ovcharka - 1
CKCS - 1
Dalmatian - 1
English Cocker Spaniel - 2
Golden retriever -1
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 1
GSD - 4
GSD mutt - 2
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 3
Jack Russell Mutt - 2
Lurcher - 1
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Mongrel - 3
Newfoundland - 1
Poodle mutt - 1
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Shar-Pei - 1
Sheltie mutt - 1
Smooth collie - 1
Terrier mutt- 1
Toy poodle - 1
West Highland Terrier - 4
Whippet - 3


----------



## Wee T

ouesi said:


> Westies and GSDs in the lead!


Westie, free to good home!

I'm not seeing this as a victory. I pride myself on my originality and uniqueness; Westies are clearly frightfully common.

I want a Malabachonerdale. Shire. :Shifty


----------



## kimthecat

I ticked one chi and and one JRT but they are not 100% .


----------



## Guest

*New*Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Border Collie - 4
Briard - 1
Bull breed mutt - 1
Caucasian Ovcharka - 1
CKCS - 1
Dalmatian - 1
English Cocker Spaniel - 2
Golden retriever -1
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 1
GSD - 4
GSD mutt - 2
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 3
Jack Russell Mutt - 2
Lurcher - 1
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Mongrel - 3
Newfoundland - 1
Poodle mutt - 1
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Shar-Pei - 1
Sheltie mutt - 1
Smooth collie - 1
Terrier mutt- 1
Toy poodle - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 5
Whippet - 3

Go the westies! I had to add the 'white' bit in, just in case anyone forgets what colour they are. Although it's surprising the number of times I've registered her somewhere and after answering what breed she is, they ask what colour she is....


----------



## LoopyL

I have 3 lurchers but could only vote one


----------



## Grace Bob

Yorkshire terrier


----------



## Guest

LoopyL said:


> I have 3 lurchers but could only vote one


I've added you in 

Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Border Collie - 4
Briard - 1
Bull breed mutt - 1
Caucasian Ovcharka - 1
CKCS - 1
Dalmatian - 1
English Cocker Spaniel - 2
Golden retriever -1
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 1
GSD - 4
GSD mutt - 2
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 3
Jack Russell Mutt - 2
Lurcher - 4
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Mongrel - 3
Newfoundland - 1
Poodle mutt - 1
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Shar-Pei - 1
Sheltie mutt - 1
Smooth collie - 1
Terrier mutt- 1
Toy poodle - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 5
Whippet - 3


----------



## Guest

Is it time to take this list to it's own thread?
We would have to make sure this one is closed though so as to avoid confusion. 
@westie~ma any thoughts?


----------



## stuaz

Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Border Collie - 5
Briard - 1
Bull breed mutt - 1
Caucasian Ovcharka - 1
CKCS - 1
Dalmatian - 1
English Cocker Spaniel - 2
Golden retriever -1
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 1
GSD - 4
GSD mutt - 2
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 3
Jack Russell Mutt - 2
Lurcher - 4
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Mongrel - 3
Newfoundland - 1
Poodle mutt - 1
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Rough Collie - 1
Shar-Pei - 1
Sheltie mutt - 1
Smooth collie - 1
Terrier mutt- 1
Toy poodle - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 5
Whippet - 3


----------



## Tyton

Can I add my gang before we move the list and I lose it?

Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Border Collie - 5
Briard - 1
Bull breed mutt - 1
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
CKCS - 1
Dalmatian - 1
English Cocker Spaniel - 2
Golden retriever -1
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 1
GSD - 4
GSD mutt - 2
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 3
Jack Russell Mutt - 2
Lurcher - 4
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Mongrel - 3
Newfoundland - 4
Poodle mutt - 1
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Rough Collie - 1
Shar-Pei - 1
Sheltie mutt - 1
Smooth collie - 1
Terrier mutt- 1
Toy poodle - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 5
Whippet - 3


----------



## kiara

Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Border Collie - 5
Briard - 1
Bull breed mutt - 1
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
CKCS - 1
Dalmatian - 1
English Cocker Spaniel - 2
Golden retriever -1
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 1
GSD - 4
GSD mutt - 2
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 3
Jack Russell Mutt - 2
Lurcher - 4
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Mongrel - 3
Newfoundland - 4
Poodle mutt - 1
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Rough Collie - 1
Shar-Pei - 1
Sheltie mutt - 1
Smooth collie - 1
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 5
Terrier mutt- 1
Toy poodle - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 5
Whippet - 3


----------



## SusieRainbow

I can't copy and paste the list, too long for my little netbook, but can I add 2 dachshunds please ?


----------



## Guest

SusieRainbow said:


> I can't copy and paste the list, too long for my little netbook, but can I add 2 dachshunds please ?


I gotcha 

Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Border Collie - 5
Briard - 1
Bull breed mutt - 1
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
CKCS - 1
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
English Cocker Spaniel - 2
Golden retriever -1
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 1
GSD - 4
GSD mutt - 2
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 3
Jack Russell Mutt - 2
Lurcher - 4
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Mongrel - 3
Newfoundland - 4
Poodle mutt - 1
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Rough Collie - 1
Shar-Pei - 1
Sheltie mutt - 1
Smooth collie - 1
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 5
Terrier mutt- 1
Toy poodle - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 5
Whippet - 3


----------



## VickynHolly

Bernese Mountain dog - 1
Border Collie - 6
Briard - 1
Bull breed mutt - 1
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
CKCS - 1
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
English Cocker Spaniel - 2
Golden retriever -1
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 1
GSD - 4
GSD mutt - 2
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 3
Jack Russell Mutt - 2
Lurcher - 4
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Mongrel - 3
Newfoundland - 4
Poodle mutt - 1
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Rough Collie - 1
Shar-Pei - 1
Sheltie mutt - 1
Shih Tzu - 1
Smooth collie - 1
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 5
Terrier mutt- 1
Toy poodle - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 5
Whippet - 3


----------



## Guest

Careful with the copy and paste! Don’t lose the Berners!

Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Border Collie - 6
Briard - 1
Bull breed mutt - 1
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
CKCS - 1
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
English Cocker Spaniel - 2
Golden retriever -1
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 1
GSD - 4
GSD mutt - 2
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 3
Jack Russell Mutt - 2
Lurcher - 4
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Mongrel - 3
Newfoundland - 4
Poodle mutt - 1
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Rough Collie - 1
Shar-Pei - 1
Sheltie mutt - 1
Smooth collie - 1
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 5
Terrier mutt- 1
Toy poodle - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 5
Whippet - 3


----------



## VickynHolly

ouesi said:


> Careful with the copy and paste! Don't lose the Berners!
> 
> Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
> Border Collie - 6
> Briard - 1
> Bull breed mutt - 1
> Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
> CKCS - 1
> Dalmatian - 1
> Dachshund - 2
> English Cocker Spaniel - 2
> Golden retriever -1
> Great Dane - 1
> Greyhound - 1
> GSD - 4
> GSD mutt - 2
> Husky - 1
> Husky mutt - 3
> Jack Russell Mutt - 2
> Lurcher - 4
> Miniature Schnauzer - 1
> Mongrel - 3
> Newfoundland - 4
> Poodle mutt - 1
> Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
> Rottie mutt - 2
> Rough Collie - 1
> Shar-Pei - 1
> Sheltie mutt - 1
> Smooth collie - 1
> Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 5
> Terrier mutt- 1
> Toy poodle - 1
> West Highland White Terrier - 5
> Whippet - 3


Missed Shih Tzu out  I've edited my post, stupid copy and paste!.


----------



## Guest

West highland white terrierist here.


----------



## kare

Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Border Collie - 6
Briard - 1
Bull breed mutt - 1
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
CKCS - 1
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
English Cocker Spaniel - 2
Golden retriever -3
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 1
GSD - 4
GSD mutt - 2
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 3
Jack Russell Mutt - 2
Lurcher - 4
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Mongrel - 3
Newfoundland - 4
Poodle mutt - 1
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Rough Collie - 1
Shar-Pei - 1
Sheltie mutt - 1
Shih Tzu- 1
Smooth collie - 1
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 5
Terrier mutt- 1
Toy poodle - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 6
Whippet - 3


----------



## Wee T

VickynHolly said:


> Missed Shih Tzu out  I've edited my post, stupid copy and paste!.


I almost put 12 instead of 2 in beside Westies earlier. And that wasn't even stupid copy and paste, it was all stupid me.


----------



## Pappychi

Tyton said:


> Can I add my gang before we move the list and I lose it?
> 
> Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
> Border Collie - 5
> Briard - 1
> Bull breed mutt - 1
> Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
> CKCS - 1
> Dalmatian - 1
> English Cocker Spaniel - 2
> Golden retriever -1
> Great Dane - 1
> Greyhound - 1
> GSD - 4
> GSD mutt - 2
> Husky - 1
> Husky mutt - 3
> Jack Russell Mutt - 2
> Lurcher - 4
> Miniature Schnauzer - 1
> Mongrel - 3
> Newfoundland - 4
> Poodle mutt - 1
> Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
> Rottie mutt - 2
> Rough Collie - 1
> Shar-Pei - 1
> Sheltie mutt - 1
> Smooth collie - 1
> Terrier mutt- 1
> Toy poodle - 1
> West Highland White Terrier - 5
> Whippet - 3


Glad to see the beautiful boys added :Kiss


----------



## Guest

Hrm... let me see if I can make it two columns...
Nope, can't figure that one out.
Anyone know how to make a table?



danielled said:


> West highland white terrierist here.


Gotcha.
Puts westies back in the lead, who'd have thunk it?! 

Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Border Collie - 6
Briard - 1
Bull breed mutt - 1
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
CKCS - 1
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
English Cocker Spaniel - 2
Golden retriever -3
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 1
GSD - 4
GSD mutt - 2
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 3
Jack Russell Mutt - 2
Lurcher - 4
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Mongrel - 3
Newfoundland - 4
Poodle mutt - 1
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Rough Collie - 1
Shar-Pei - 1
Sheltie mutt - 1
Shih Tzu- 1
Smooth collie - 1
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 5
Terrier mutt- 1
Toy poodle - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 7
Whippet - 3


----------



## Fleur

2 mutts live here


----------



## VickynHolly

ouesi said:


> Hrm... let me see if I can make it two columns...
> Nope, can't figure that one out.
> Anyone know how to make a table?
> 
> Gotcha.
> Puts westies back in the lead, who'd have thunk it?!
> 
> Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
> Border Collie - 6
> Briard - 1
> Bull breed mutt - 1
> Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
> CKCS - 1
> Dalmatian - 1
> Dachshund - 2
> English Cocker Spaniel - 2
> Golden retriever -3
> Great Dane - 1
> Greyhound - 1
> GSD - 4
> GSD mutt - 2
> Husky - 1
> Husky mutt - 3
> Jack Russell Mutt - 2
> Lurcher - 4
> Miniature Schnauzer - 1
> Mongrel - 3
> Newfoundland - 4
> Poodle mutt - 1
> Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
> Rottie mutt - 2
> Rough Collie - 1
> Shar-Pei - 1
> Sheltie mutt - 1
> Shih Tzu- 1
> Smooth collie - 1
> Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 5
> Terrier mutt- 1
> Toy poodle - 1
> West Highland White Terrier - 7
> Whippet - 3


I think @kare had already added @danielled Westie, it was 5 when I done it and she is the only one to add another Westie since. So I think Westie's should be on 6.


----------



## Guest

VickynHolly said:


> I think @kare had already added @danielled Westie, it was 5 when I done it and she is the only one to add another Westie since. So I think Westie's should be on 6.


Oh god, okay, Westies back to 6, adding @Fleur two mutts.

Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Border Collie - 6
Briard - 1
Bull breed mutt - 1
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
CKCS - 1
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
English Cocker Spaniel - 2
Golden retriever -3
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 1
GSD - 4
GSD mutt - 2
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 3
Jack Russell Mutt - 2
Lurcher - 4
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Mongrel - 5
Newfoundland - 4
Poodle mutt - 1
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Rough Collie - 1
Shar-Pei - 1
Sheltie mutt - 1
Shih Tzu- 1
Smooth collie - 1
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 5
Terrier mutt- 1
Toy poodle - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 6
Whippet - 3


----------



## kare

Yeah. Sorted the shih tzu and westie posts above mine


----------



## BlueJay

Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Border Collie - 6
Borzoi - 1
Briard - 1
Bull breed mutt - 1
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
CKCS - 1
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
English Cocker Spaniel - 2
Golden retriever -3
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 1
GSD - 4
GSD mutt - 2
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 3
Jack Russell Mutt - 2
Lurcher - 6
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Mongrel - 5
Newfoundland - 4
Podenco - 1 
Poodle mutt - 1
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Rough Collie - 1
Shar-Pei - 1
Sheltie mutt - 1
Shih Tzu- 1
Smooth collie - 1
Smooth fox terrier - 2
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 5
Terrier mutt- 1
Toy poodle - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 6
Whippet - 3


----------



## Meezey

Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Border Collie - 6
Borzoi - 1
Briard - 1
Bull breed mutt - 1
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
CKCS - 1
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
English Cocker Spaniel - 2
French Bulldog- 1
Golden retriever -3
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 1
GSD - 4
GSD mutt - 2
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 3
Jack Russell Mutt - 2
Lurcher - 6
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Mongrel - 5
Newfoundland - 4
Podenco - 1
Poodle mutt - 1
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Rottweiler - 2
Rough Collie - 1
Shar-Pei - 1
Sheltie mutt - 1
Shih Tzu- 1
Smooth collie - 1
Smooth fox terrier - 2
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 5
Terrier mutt- 1
Toy poodle - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 6
Whippet - 3

Wasn't sure if I should add new pup as technically not mine yet??


----------



## Nettles

I can't copy and paste on my phone. Could someone be so kind and add my English springer spaniel please?


----------



## Guest

Nettles said:


> I can't copy and paste on my phone. Could someone be so kind and add my English springer spaniel please?


 Done 

Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Border Collie - 6
Borzoi - 1
Briard - 1
Bull breed mutt - 1
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
CKCS - 1
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
English Cocker Spaniel - 2
English Springer Spaniel - 1
French Bulldog- 1
Golden retriever -3
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 1
GSD - 4
GSD mutt - 2
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 3
Jack Russell Mutt - 2
Lurcher - 6
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Mongrel - 5
Newfoundland - 4
Podenco - 1
Poodle mutt - 1
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Rottweiler - 2
Rough Collie - 1
Shar-Pei - 1
Sheltie mutt - 1
Shih Tzu- 1
Smooth collie - 1
Smooth fox terrier - 2
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 5
Terrier mutt- 1
Toy poodle - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 6
Whippet - 3


----------



## Meezey

Nettles said:


> I can't copy and paste on my phone. Could someone be so kind and add my English springer spaniel please?


You don't have to copy and paste  hit reply remove quote code and voilà


----------



## Nettles

Ta @ouesi


----------



## westie~ma

Wee T said:


> Westie, free to good home!
> 
> I'm not seeing this as a victory. I pride myself on my originality and uniqueness; Westies are clearly frightfully common.
> 
> I want a Malabachonerdale. Shire. :Shifty


Then ship your Westie to me lol


----------



## Guest

@westie~ma can we delete the poll part of this thread and just turn it in to the C/P list? Maybe change the title to "Add your dog to the PF list" or something?


----------



## marasmum

Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Border Collie - 6
Borzoi - 1
Briard - 1
Bull breed mutt - 1
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
CKCS - 1
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
English Cocker Spaniel - 2
English Springer Spaniel - 1
French Bulldog- 1
Golden retriever -3
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 1
GSD - 4
GSD mutt - 2
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 3
Jack Russell Mutt - 2
Lurcher - 6
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Mongrel - 5
Newfoundland - 4
Podenco - 1
Poodle mutt - 1
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Rottweiler - 2
Rough Collie - 1
Shar-Pei - 1
Sheltie mutt - 1
Shih Tzu- 1
Smooth collie - 1
Smooth fox terrier - 2
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 5
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier mutt- 1
Toy poodle - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 6
Whippet - 3


----------



## westie~ma

ouesi said:


> @westie~ma can we delete the poll part of this thread and just turn it in to the C/P list? Maybe change the title to "Add your dog to the PF list" or something?


Good call. 
Is the title ok?


----------



## Guest

westie~ma said:


> Good call.
> Is the title ok?


Perfect! Thank you!


----------



## westie~ma

ouesi said:


> Perfect! Thank you!


No problem.

Tried to add to the poll list earlier but there seems to be a maximum options which is a shame.


----------



## Guest

Goblin said:


> What does Hovawart count as? Would guess Lab/Goldie.


A hovawart counts as a hovawart 

Added in one, sorry, don't know if you have one or more. And for some reason I thought you had other breeds too?

Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Border Collie - 6
Borzoi - 1
Briard - 1
Bull breed mutt - 1
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
CKCS - 1
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
English Cocker Spaniel - 2
English Springer Spaniel - 1
French Bulldog- 1
Golden retriever -3
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 1
GSD - 4
GSD mutt - 2
Hovawart - 1
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 3
Jack Russell Mutt - 2
Lurcher - 6
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Mongrel - 5
Newfoundland - 4
Podenco - 1
Poodle mutt - 1
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Rottweiler - 2
Rough Collie - 1
Shar-Pei - 1
Sheltie mutt - 1
Shih Tzu- 1
Smooth collie - 1
Smooth fox terrier - 2
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 5
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier mutt- 1
Toy poodle - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 6
Whippet - 3


----------



## Goblin

ouesi said:


> A hovawart counts as a hovawart
> 
> Added in one, sorry, don't know if you have one or more. And for some reason I thought you had other breeds too?


Hovawart, 2 American Bulldogs, Old English Bulldog and a beagle/cocker mix.


----------



## Katalyst

Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Border Collie - 6
Borzoi - 1
Briard - 1
Bull breed mutt - 1
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
CKCS - 1
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
English Cocker Spaniel - 2
English Springer Spaniel - 1
French Bulldog- 1
Golden retriever -3
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 1
GSD - 4
GSD mutt - 2
Hovawart - 1
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 3
Jack Russell Mutt - 2
Lurcher - 7
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Mongrel - 5
Newfoundland - 4
Podenco - 1
Poodle mutt - 1
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Rottweiler - 2
Rough Collie - 1
Shar-Pei - 1
Sheltie mutt - 1
Shih Tzu- 1
Smooth collie - 1
Smooth fox terrier - 2
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 5
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier mutt- 1
Toy poodle - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 6
Whippet - 3


----------



## Guest

Goblin said:


> Hovawart, 2 American Bulldogs, Old English Bulldog and a beagle/cocker mix.


Okay fixed. Put your mix as a beagle mix, feel free to change to a cocker mix if you prefer 

AmBull - 2
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Border Collie - 6
Borzoi - 1
Briard - 1
Bull breed mutt - 1
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
CKCS - 1
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
English Cocker Spaniel - 2
English Springer Spaniel - 1
French Bulldog- 1
Golden retriever -3
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 1
GSD - 4
GSD mutt - 2
Hovawart - 1
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 3
Jack Russell Mutt - 2
Lurcher - 7
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Mongrel - 5
Newfoundland - 4
Old English Bulldog - 1
Podenco - 1
Poodle mutt - 1
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Rottweiler - 2
Rough Collie - 1
Shar-Pei - 1
Sheltie mutt - 1
Shih Tzu- 1
Smooth collie - 1
Smooth fox terrier - 2
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 5
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier mutt- 1
Toy poodle - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 6
Whippet - 3


----------



## Jobeth

AmBull - 2
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Border Collie - 6
Borzoi - 1
Briard - 1
Bull breed mutt - 1
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
CKCS - 1
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
English Cocker Spaniel - 2
English Springer Spaniel - 1
French Bulldog- 1
Golden retriever -3
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 1
GSD - 4
GSD mutt - 2
Hovawart - 1
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 3
Jack Russell Mutt - 2
Lurcher - 7
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Mongrel - 5
Newfoundland - 4
Old English Bulldog - 1
Podenco - 1
Poodle mutt - 1
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Rottweiler - 2
Rough Collie - 1
Shar-Pei - 1
Sheltie mutt - 1
Shih Tzu- 1
Smooth collie - 1
Smooth fox terrier - 2
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 5
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier mutt- 1
Toy poodle - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 6
Whippet - 3
Yorkshire Terrier - 1


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

I don't know how to do it so could some one please add in one rottie, one german shorthaired pointer and one pointer for me please :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Guest

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I don't know how to do it so could some one please add in one rottie, one german shorthaired pointer and one pointer for me please :Shamefullyembarrased


Done 

AmBull - 2
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Border Collie - 6
Borzoi - 1
Briard - 1
Bull breed mutt - 1
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
CKCS - 1
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
English Cocker Spaniel - 2
English Springer Spaniel - 1
French Bulldog- 1
Golden retriever -3
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 1
GSD - 4
GSD mutt - 2
German Shorthaired Pointer - 1
Hovawart - 1
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 3
Jack Russell Mutt - 2
Lurcher - 7
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Mongrel - 5
Newfoundland - 4
Old English Bulldog - 1
Podenco - 1
Pointer - 1
Poodle mutt - 1
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Rottweiler - 3
Rough Collie - 1
Shar-Pei - 1
Sheltie mutt - 1
Shih Tzu- 1
Smooth collie - 1
Smooth fox terrier - 2
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 5
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier mutt- 1
Toy poodle - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 6
Whippet - 3
Yorkshire Terrier - 1


----------



## Fluffster

AmBull - 2
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Border Collie - 6
Borzoi - 1
Briard - 1
Bull breed mutt - 1
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
CKCS - 1
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
English Cocker Spaniel - 3
English Springer Spaniel - 1
French Bulldog- 1
Golden retriever -3
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 1
GSD - 4
GSD mutt - 2
German Shorthaired Pointer - 1
Hovawart - 1
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 3
Jack Russell Mutt - 2
Lurcher - 7
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Mongrel - 5
Newfoundland - 4
Old English Bulldog - 1
Podenco - 1
Pointer - 1
Poodle mutt - 1
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Rottweiler - 3
Rough Collie - 1
Shar-Pei - 1
Sheltie mutt - 1
Shih Tzu- 1
Smooth collie - 1
Smooth fox terrier - 2
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 5
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier mutt- 1
Toy poodle - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 6
Whippet - 3
Yorkshire Terrier - 1


----------



## LinznMilly

After their slow start, lurchers take the lead. :Watching :Cigar :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Firefly13

AmBull - 2
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Border Collie - 6
Borzoi - 1
Briard - 1
Bull breed mutt - 1
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
CKCS - 1
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
English Cocker Spaniel - 3
English Springer Spaniel - 1
French Bulldog- 1
Golden retriever -3
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 1
GSD - 4
GSD mutt - 2
German Shorthaired Pointer - 1
Hovawart - 1
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 3
Jack Russell Mutt - 2
Lurcher - 7
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Mongrel - 7
Newfoundland - 4
Old English Bulldog - 1
Podenco - 1
Pointer - 1
Poodle mutt - 1
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Rottweiler - 3
Rough Collie - 1
Shar-Pei - 1
Sheltie mutt - 1
Shih Tzu- 1
Smooth collie - 1
Smooth fox terrier - 2
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 5
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier mutt- 1
Toy poodle - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 6
Whippet - 3
Yorkshire Terrier - 1


----------



## Lurcherlad

AmBull - 2
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Border Collie - 6
Borzoi - 1
Briard - 1
Bull breed mutt - 1
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
CKCS - 1
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
English Cocker Spaniel - 3
English Springer Spaniel - 1
French Bulldog- 1
Golden retriever -3
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 1
GSD - 4
GSD mutt - 2
German Shorthaired Pointer - 1
Hovawart - 1
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 3
Jack Russell Mutt - 2
Lurcher - 8
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Mongrel - 7
Newfoundland - 4
Old English Bulldog - 1
Podenco - 1
Pointer - 1
Poodle mutt - 1
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Rottweiler - 3
Rough Collie - 1
Shar-Pei - 1
Sheltie mutt - 1
Shih Tzu- 1
Smooth collie - 1
Smooth fox terrier - 2
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 5
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier mutt- 1
Toy poodle - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 6
Whippet - 3
Yorkshire Terrier - 1

Added my Jack - another lurcher - still leading!


----------



## Maria_1986

AmBull - 2
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Border Collie - 6
Borzoi - 1
Briard - 1
Bull breed mutt - 1
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
CKCS - 1
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
English Cocker Spaniel - 3
English Springer Spaniel - 1
French Bulldog- 1
Golden retriever -3
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 1
GSD - 4
GSD mutt - 2
German Shorthaired Pointer - 1
Hovawart - 1
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 3
Jack Russell Mutt - 2
Lurcher - 8
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Mongrel - 7
Newfoundland - 4
Old English Bulldog - 1
Podenco - 1
Pointer - 1
Poodle mutt - 1
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Rottweiler - 3
Rough Collie - 1
Shar-Pei - 1
Sheltie mutt - 1
Shih Tzu- 1
Smooth collie - 1
Smooth fox terrier - 2
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 6
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier mutt- 1
Toy poodle - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 6
Whippet - 3
YorkshireTerrier - 1


----------



## Lurcherlad

Using the old fashioned, simple categories of pure breed or mongrel, the mongrels win hands down with 27!


----------



## Spidei

AmBull - 2
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Border Collie - 6
Border Collie Mutt - 2
Borzoi - 1
Briard - 1
Bull breed mutt - 1
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
CKCS - 1
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
English Cocker Spaniel - 3
English Springer Spaniel - 1
French Bulldog- 1
Golden retriever -3
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 1
GSD - 4
GSD mutt - 2
German Shorthaired Pointer - 1
Hovawart - 1
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 4
Jack Russell Mutt - 2
Lurcher - 8
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Mongrel - 7
Newfoundland - 4
Old English Bulldog - 1
Podenco - 1
Pointer - 1
Poodle mutt - 1
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Rottweiler - 3
Rough Collie - 1
Shar-Pei - 1
Sheltie mutt - 1
Shih Tzu- 1
Smooth collie - 1
Smooth fox terrier - 2
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 6
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier mutt- 1
Toy poodle - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 6
Whippet - 3
YorkshireTerrier - 1

Added my three as two border collie mutts and a husky mutt


----------



## chissy 15

Can someone tell me how to copy & paste using a tablet? Can do it on my PC but it's not working at the mo or could someone add another English Springer to the list for me? Thanks


----------



## smokeybear

AmBull - 2
Beagle Mutt - 1
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) 1
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Border Collie - 6
Border Collie Mutt - 2
Borzoi - 1
Briard - 1
Bull breed mutt - 1
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
CKCS - 1
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
English Cocker Spaniel - 3
English Springer Spaniel - 1
French Bulldog- 1
Golden retriever -3
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 1
GSD - 5
GSD mutt - 2
German Shorthaired Pointer - 1
Hovawart - 1
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 4
Jack Russell Mutt - 2
Lurcher - 8
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Mongrel - 7
Newfoundland - 4
Old English Bulldog - 1
Podenco - 1
Pointer - 1
Poodle mutt - 1
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Rottweiler - 3
Rough Collie - 1
Shar-Pei - 1
Sheltie mutt - 1
Shih Tzu- 1
Smooth collie - 1
Smooth fox terrier - 2
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 6
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier mutt- 1
Toy poodle - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 6
Whippet - 3
YorkshireTerrier - 1


----------



## EmCHammer

I'm on the phone so can't copy and paste. Please could someone add my bull breed mutts for me ? 2 of them x


----------



## steveshanks

AmBull - 2
Beagle Mutt - 1
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) 1
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Border Collie - 6
Border Collie Mutt - 2
Borzoi - 1
Briard - 1
Bull breed mutt - 3
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
CKCS - 1
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
English Cocker Spaniel - 3
English Springer Spaniel - 2
French Bulldog- 1
Golden retriever -3
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 1
GSD - 5
GSD mutt - 2
German Shorthaired Pointer - 1
Hovawart - 1
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 4
Jack Russell Mutt - 2
Jack Russell Terrier-1
Lurcher - 8
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Mongrel - 7
Newfoundland - 4
Old English Bulldog - 1
Podenco - 1
Pointer - 1
Poodle mutt - 1
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Rottweiler - 3
Rough Collie - 1
Shar-Pei - 1
Sheltie mutt - 1
Shih Tzu- 1
Smooth collie - 1
Smooth fox terrier - 2
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 6
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier mutt- 1
Toy poodle - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 6
Whippet - 3
YorkshireTerrier - 1

And the JRT's are away LOL, 2 Bulls and one springer added......Steve


----------



## cavmad

Can you add my mob please
3 CKCS
2 Powder Puffs
1 Chihuahua
1 Russian Toy
1American Hairless
1Border Collie
1 King Charles


----------



## shirleystarr

Bichon Frise always


----------



## Pappychi

AmBull - 2
American Hairless - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) 1
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Bichon Frise - 1 
Border Collie - 7
Border Collie Mutt - 2
Borzoi - 1
Briard - 1
Bull breed mutt - 3
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Chihuahua - 1
Chinese Crested (Powderpuff) - 2 
CKCS - 4
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
English Cocker Spaniel - 3
English Springer Spaniel - 2
French Bulldog- 1
Golden retriever -3
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 1
GSD - 5
GSD mutt - 2
German Shorthaired Pointer - 1
Hovawart - 1
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 4
Jack Russell Mutt - 2
Jack Russell Terrier-1
King Charles Spaniel - 1 
Lurcher - 8
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Mongrel - 7
Newfoundland - 4
Old English Bulldog - 1
Podenco - 1
Pointer - 1
Poodle mutt - 1
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Rottweiler - 3
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Toy - 1
Shar-Pei - 1
Sheltie mutt - 1
Shih Tzu- 1
Smooth collie - 1
Smooth fox terrier - 2
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 6
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier mutt- 1
Toy poodle - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 6
Whippet - 3
YorkshireTerrier - 1

All done for you @cavmad


----------



## Nataliee

AmBull - 2
American Hairless - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) 1
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 7
Border Collie Mutt - 2
Borzoi - 1
Briard - 1
Bull breed mutt - 3
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Chihuahua - 2
Chihuahua cross- 2
Chinese Crested (Powderpuff) - 2
CKCS - 4
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
English Cocker Spaniel - 3
English Springer Spaniel - 2
French Bulldog- 1
Golden retriever -3
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 1
GSD - 6
GSD mutt - 2
German Shorthaired Pointer - 1
Hovawart - 1
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 4
Jack Russell Mutt - 2
Jack Russell Terrier-1
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Lurcher - 8
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Mongrel - 7
Newfoundland - 4
Old English Bulldog - 1
Podenco - 1
Pointer - 1
Poodle mutt - 1
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Rottweiler - 3
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Toy - 1
Shar-Pei - 1
Sheltie mutt - 1
Shih Tzu- 1
Smooth collie - 1
Smooth fox terrier - 2
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 6
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier mutt- 1
Toy poodle - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 6
Whippet - 3
YorkshireTerrier - 1


----------



## StormyThai

AmBull - 2
AmBull x Border collie - 1 
American Hairless - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) 1
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 7
Border Collie Mutt - 2
Borzoi - 1
Briard - 1
Bull breed mutt - 3
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Chihuahua - 2
Chihuahua cross- 2
Chinese Crested (Powderpuff) - 2
CKCS - 4
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
English Cocker Spaniel - 3
English Springer Spaniel - 2
French Bulldog- 1
Golden retriever -3
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 1
GSD - 6
GSD mutt - 2
German Shorthaired Pointer - 1
Hovawart - 1
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 4
Jack Russell Mutt - 2
Jack Russell Terrier-1
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Lurcher - 8
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Mongrel - 7
Newfoundland - 4
Old English Bulldog - 1
Podenco - 1
Pointer - 1
Poodle mutt - 1
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Rottweiler - 3
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Toy - 1
Shar-Pei - 1
Sheltie mutt - 1
Shih Tzu- 1
Smooth collie - 1
Smooth fox terrier - 2
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 6
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier mutt- 1
Toy poodle - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 6
Whippet - 3
YorkshireTerrier - 1


----------



## LinznMilly

Lurcherlad said:


> Using the old fashioned, simple categories of pure breed or mongrel, the mongrels win hands down with 27!


Lurchers .... Mongrels .... Either way, so far my 2 are amongst the most popular. :Smuggrin


----------



## chissy 15

steveshanks said:


> AmBull - 2
> Beagle Mutt - 1
> Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) 1
> Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
> Border Collie - 6
> Border Collie Mutt - 2
> Borzoi - 1
> Briard - 1
> Bull breed mutt - 3
> Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
> CKCS - 1
> Dalmatian - 1
> Dachshund - 2
> English Cocker Spaniel - 3
> English Springer Spaniel - 2
> French Bulldog- 1
> Golden retriever -3
> Great Dane - 1
> Greyhound - 1
> GSD - 5
> GSD mutt - 2
> German Shorthaired Pointer - 1
> Hovawart - 1
> Husky - 1
> Husky mutt - 4
> Jack Russell Mutt - 2
> Jack Russell Terrier-1
> Lurcher - 8
> Miniature Schnauzer - 1
> Mongrel - 7
> Newfoundland - 4
> Old English Bulldog - 1
> Podenco - 1
> Pointer - 1
> Poodle mutt - 1
> Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
> Rottie mutt - 2
> Rottweiler - 3
> Rough Collie - 1
> Shar-Pei - 1
> Sheltie mutt - 1
> Shih Tzu- 1
> Smooth collie - 1
> Smooth fox terrier - 2
> Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 6
> Standard Poodle -1
> Terrier mutt- 1
> Toy poodle - 1
> West Highland White Terrier - 6
> Whippet - 3
> YorkshireTerrier - 1
> 
> And the JRT's are away LOL, 2 Bulls and one springer added......Steve


Thank you


----------



## bearcub

AmBull - 2
AmBull x Border collie - 1 
American Hairless - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) 1
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 7
Border Collie Mutt - 3
Borzoi - 1
Briard - 1
Bull breed mutt - 3
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Chihuahua - 2
Chihuahua cross- 2
Chinese Crested (Powderpuff) - 2
CKCS - 4
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
English Cocker Spaniel - 3
English Springer Spaniel - 2
French Bulldog- 1
Golden retriever -3
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 1
GSD - 6
GSD mutt - 2
German Shorthaired Pointer - 1
Hovawart - 1
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 4
Jack Russell Mutt - 2
Jack Russell Terrier-1
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Labrador Retriever - 1
Lurcher - 8
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Mongrel - 7
Newfoundland - 4
Old English Bulldog - 1
Podenco - 1
Pointer - 1
Poodle mutt - 1
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Rottweiler - 3
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Toy - 1
Shar-Pei - 1
Sheltie mutt - 1
Shih Tzu- 1
Smooth collie - 1
Smooth fox terrier - 2
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 6
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier mutt- 1
Toy poodle - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 6
Whippet - 3
YorkshireTerrier - 1


----------



## Guest

Yay! This is working pretty well!
Mods, can we sticky this list? @westie~ma ?


----------



## Alexandrite

Adding my 2 Chi's to the list 


AmBull - 2
AmBull x Border collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) 1
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 7
Border Collie Mutt - 3
Borzoi - 1
Briard - 1
Bull breed mutt - 3
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Chihuahua - 4
Chihuahua cross- 2
Chinese Crested (Powderpuff) - 2
CKCS - 4
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
English Cocker Spaniel - 3
English Springer Spaniel - 2
French Bulldog- 1
Golden retriever -3
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 1
GSD - 6
GSD mutt - 2
German Shorthaired Pointer - 1
Hovawart - 1
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 4
Jack Russell Mutt - 2
Jack Russell Terrier-1
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Labrador Retriever - 1
Lurcher - 8
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Mongrel - 7
Newfoundland - 4
Old English Bulldog - 1
Podenco - 1
Pointer - 1
Poodle mutt - 1
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Rottweiler - 3
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Toy - 1
Shar-Pei - 1
Sheltie mutt - 1
Shih Tzu- 1
Smooth collie - 1
Smooth fox terrier - 2
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 6
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier mutt- 1
Toy poodle - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 6
Whippet - 3
YorkshireTerrier - 1


----------



## Leanne77

I am on my phone and cannot even see a poll, let alone vote in it. If somebody wants to add us in I have 2 border collies and a GWPxSRHP (hpr/gundog crossbreed).


----------



## shadowmare

AmBull - 2
AmBull x Border collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Australian shepherd - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) 1
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 7
Border Collie Mutt - 3
Borzoi - 1
Briard - 1
Bull breed mutt - 3
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Chihuahua - 4
Chihuahua cross- 2
Chinese Crested (Powderpuff) - 2
CKCS - 4
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
English Cocker Spaniel - 3
English Springer Spaniel - 2
French Bulldog- 1
Golden retriever -3
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 1
GSD - 6
GSD mutt - 2
German Shorthaired Pointer - 1
Hovawart - 1
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 4
Jack Russell Mutt - 2
Jack Russell Terrier-1
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Labrador Retriever - 1
Lurcher - 8
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Mongrel - 7
Newfoundland - 4
Old English Bulldog - 1
Podenco - 1
Pointer - 1
Poodle mutt - 1
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Rottweiler - 3
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Toy - 1
Shar-Pei - 1
Sheltie mutt - 1
Shih Tzu- 1
Smooth collie - 1
Smooth fox terrier - 2
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 6
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier mutt- 1
Toy poodle - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 6
Whippet - 3
YorkshireTerrier - 1


----------



## Guest

Leanne77 said:


> I am on my phone and cannot even see a poll, let alone vote in it. If somebody wants to add us in I have 2 border collies and a GWPxSRHP (hpr/gundog crossbreed).


Done  I did pointer mutt for the gundog cross.

AmBull - 2
AmBull x Border collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Australian shepherd - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) 1
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 9
Border Collie Mutt - 3
Borzoi - 1
Briard - 1
Bull breed mutt - 3
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Chihuahua - 4
Chihuahua cross- 2
Chinese Crested (Powderpuff) - 2
CKCS - 4
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
English Cocker Spaniel - 3
English Springer Spaniel - 2
French Bulldog- 1
Golden retriever -3
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 1
GSD - 6
GSD mutt - 2
German Shorthaired Pointer - 1
Hovawart - 1
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 4
Jack Russell Mutt - 2
Jack Russell Terrier-1
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Labrador Retriever - 1
Lurcher - 8
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Mongrel - 7
Newfoundland - 4
Old English Bulldog - 1
Podenco - 1
Pointer - 1
Pointer mutt - 1
Poodle mutt - 1
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Rottweiler - 3
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Toy - 1
Shar-Pei - 1
Sheltie mutt - 1
Shih Tzu- 1
Smooth collie - 1
Smooth fox terrier - 2
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 6
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier mutt- 1
Toy poodle - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 6
Whippet - 3
YorkshireTerrier - 1


----------



## Oenoke

AmBull - 2
AmBull x Border collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Australian shepherd - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) 1
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 13
Border Collie Mutt - 3
Borzoi - 1
Briard - 1
Bull breed mutt - 3
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Chihuahua - 4
Chihuahua cross- 2
Chinese Crested (Powderpuff) - 2
CKCS - 4
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
English Cocker Spaniel - 3
English Springer Spaniel - 2
French Bulldog- 1
Golden retriever -3
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 1
GSD - 6
GSD mutt - 2
German Shorthaired Pointer - 1
Hovawart - 1
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 4
Jack Russell Mutt - 2
Jack Russell Terrier-1
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Labrador Retriever - 1
Lurcher - 8
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Mongrel - 7
Newfoundland - 4
Old English Bulldog - 1
Podenco - 1
Pointer - 1
Pointer mutt - 1
Poodle mutt - 1
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Rottweiler - 3
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Toy - 1
Shar-Pei - 1
Sheltie mutt - 1
Shih Tzu- 1
Smooth collie - 1
Smooth fox terrier - 2
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 6
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier mutt- 1
Toy poodle - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 6
Whippet - 3
YorkshireTerrier - 1


----------



## Guest

Ooh! Border Collies in the double digits!!


----------



## ladyisla

AmBull - 2
AmBull x Border collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Australian shepherd - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) 1
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 13
Border Collie Mutt - 3
Borzoi - 1
Briard - 1
Bull breed mutt - 3
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Chihuahua - 4
Chihuahua cross- 2
Chinese Crested (Powderpuff) - 2
CKCS - 4
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
English Cocker Spaniel - 3
English Springer Spaniel - 2
French Bulldog- 1
Golden retriever -3
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 1
GSD - 6
GSD mutt - 2
German Shorthaired Pointer - 1
Hovawart - 1
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 4
Jack Russell Mutt - 2
Jack Russell Terrier-1
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Labrador Retriever - 1
Lurcher - 8
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Mongrel - 7
Newfoundland - 4
Old English Bulldog - 1
Podenco - 1
Pointer - 1
Pointer mutt - 1
Poodle mutt - 1
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Rottweiler - 3
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Toy - 1
Shar-Pei - 1
Sheltie mutt - 1
Shih Tzu- 1
Smooth collie - 1
Smooth fox terrier - 2
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 6
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier mutt- 1
Toy poodle - 1
West Highland White Terrier - *7*
Whippet - 3
YorkshireTerrier - 1


----------



## Aahlly

AmBull - 2
AmBull x Border collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Australian shepherd - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) 1
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 13
Border Collie Mutt - 3
Borzoi - 1
Briard - 1
Bull breed mutt - 3
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Chihuahua - 5
Chihuahua cross- 2
Chinese Crested (Powderpuff) - 2
CKCS - 4
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
English Cocker Spaniel - 3
English Springer Spaniel - 2
French Bulldog- 1
Golden retriever -3
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 1
GSD - 6
GSD mutt - 2
German Shorthaired Pointer - 1
Hovawart - 1
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 4
Jack Russell Mutt - 2
Jack Russell Terrier-1
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Labrador Retriever - 1
Lurcher - 8
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Mongrel - 7
Newfoundland - 4
Old English Bulldog - 1
Podenco - 1
Pointer - 1
Pointer mutt - 1
Poodle mutt - 1
Pug cross - 2 
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Rottweiler - 3
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Toy - 1
Shar-Pei - 1
Sheltie mutt - 1
Shih Tzu- 1
Smooth collie - 1
Smooth fox terrier - 2
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 6
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier mutt- 1
Toy poodle - 1
West Highland White Terrier - *7*
Whippet - 3
YorkshireTerrier - 1

I hope I did this right?


----------



## cava14 una

Aahlly said:


> AmBull - 2
> AmBull x Border collie - 1
> American Hairless - 1
> Australian shepherd - 1
> Beagle Mutt - 1
> Bearded Collie - 1
> Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) 1
> Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
> Bichon Frise - 1
> Border Collie - 13
> Border Collie Mutt - 3
> Borzoi - 1
> Briard - 1
> Bull breed mutt - 3
> Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
> Chihuahua - 5
> Chihuahua cross- 2
> Chinese Crested (Powderpuff) - 2
> CKCS - 4
> Dalmatian - 1
> Dachshund - 2
> English Cocker Spaniel - 3
> English Springer Spaniel - 2
> French Bulldog- 1
> Golden retriever -3
> Great Dane - 1
> Greyhound - 1
> GSD - 6
> GSD mutt - 2
> German Shorthaired Pointer - 1
> Hovawart - 1
> Husky - 1
> Husky mutt - 4
> Jack Russell Mutt - 2
> Jack Russell Terrier-1
> King Charles Spaniel - 1
> Labrador Retriever - 1
> Lurcher - 8
> Miniature Schnauzer - 1
> Mongrel - 7
> Newfoundland - 4
> Old English Bulldog - 1
> Podenco - 1
> Pointer - 1
> Pointer mutt - 1
> Poodle mutt - 1
> Pug cross - 2
> Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
> Rottie mutt - 2
> Rottweiler - 3
> Rough Collie - 1
> Russian Toy - 1
> Shar-Pei - 1
> Sheltie mutt - 1
> Shih Tzu- 1
> Smooth collie - 1
> Smooth fox terrier - 2
> Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 6
> Standard Poodle -1
> Terrier mutt- 1
> Toy poodle - 1
> West Highland White Terrier - *7*
> Whippet - 3
> YorkshireTerrier - 1
> 
> I hope I did this right?


----------



## lullabydream

AmBull - 2
AmBull x Border collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Australian shepherd - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) 1
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 13
Border Collie Mutt - 3
Borzoi - 1
Briard - 1
Bull breed mutt - 3
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Chihuahua - 7
Chihuahua cross- 2
Chinese Crested (Powderpuff) - 2
CKCS - 4
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
English Cocker Spaniel - 3
English Springer Spaniel - 2
French Bulldog- 1
Golden retriever -3
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 1
GSD - 6
GSD mutt - 2
German Shorthaired Pointer - 1
Hovawart - 1
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 4
Jack Russell Mutt - 2
Jack Russell Terrier-1
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Labrador Retriever - 1
Lurcher - 8
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Mongrel - 8
Newfoundland - 4
Old English Bulldog - 1
Podenco - 1
Pointer - 1
Pointer mutt - 1
Poodle mutt - 1
Pug cross - 2
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Rottweiler - 3
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Toy - 1
Shar-Pei - 1
Sheltie mutt - 1
Shih Tzu- 1
Smooth collie - 1
Smooth fox terrier - 2
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 6
Staffordshire Bull Terrier mutt- 1
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier mutt- 1
Toy poodle - 1
West Highland White Terrier - *7*
Whippet - 3
YorkshireTerrier - 2


----------



## leashedForLife

QUOTE, Leanne77:

...I have 2 border collies and a GWP x SRHP (hpr/gundog crossbreed).

/QUOTE
.
.
I recognize the German Wirehaired Pointer, but what's a SRHP, please?
TIA, - terry
.
.
.


----------



## Pappychi

leashedForLife said:


> QUOTE, Leanne77:
> 
> ...I have 2 border collies and a GWP x SRHP (hpr/gundog crossbreed).
> 
> /QUOTE
> .
> .
> I recognize the German Wirehaired Pointer, but what's a SRHP, please?
> TIA, - terry
> .
> .
> .


Slovakian Rough Haired Pointer. They're rather beautiful


----------



## leashedForLife

.
.
Akita - 1
AmBull - 2
AmBull x Border collie - 1
American Foxhound - 1
American Hairless - 1
Aus. Cattle Dog - 1
Australian shepherd - 1
BSD Groenendael - 1
BSD Malinois - 1
Beagle - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 13
Border Collie Mutt - 3
Borzoi - 1
Briard - 1
Bull breed mutt - 3
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Chihuahua - 7
Chihuahua cross- 2
Chinese Crested (Powderpuff) - 2
CKCS - 4
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
English Cocker Spaniel - 3
English Springer Spaniel - 2
French Bulldog - 1
Golden retriever -3
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 1
GSD - 7
GSD mutt - 2
German Shorthaired Pointer - 1
Hovawart - 1
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 4
Jack Russell Mutt - 2
Jack Russell Terrier - 1
Keeshound x GSD - 1
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Labrador Retriever - 1
Lurcher - 8
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Mongrel - 8
Newfoundland - 4
Old English Bulldog - 1
Podenco - 1
Pointer - 1
Pointer mutt - 1
Poodle mutt - 1
Pug cross - 2
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Rottweiler - 3
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Toy - 1
Shar-Pei - 1
Sheltie mutt - 1
Shih Tzu- 1
Smooth collie - 1
Smooth fox terrier - 2
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 6
Staffordshire Bull Terrier mutt- 1
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier mutt- 1
Toy poodle - 1
West Highland White Terrier - *7*
Whippet - 3
YorkshireTerrier - 2
.
.
I included dogs i've fostered...
.
.
.


----------



## SixStar

@leashedForLife I think everyone else has just included dogs they currently own...


----------



## Guest

Yes, we’re trying to compile a list of dogs currently owned by PF membership


----------



## jon.bda

German Shepherd x1 here


----------



## Lauren5159

I'm in my phone so copying and pasting is proving tough! 

Could someone add Parson Russell Terrier x1 for me? Not that it makes any difference to numbers, really lol!


----------



## Guest

Adding @jon.bda and @Lauren5159

AmBull - 2
AmBull x Border collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Australian shepherd - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) 1
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 13
Border Collie Mutt - 3
Borzoi - 1
Briard - 1
Bull breed mutt - 3
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Chihuahua - 7
Chihuahua cross- 2
Chinese Crested (Powderpuff) - 2
CKCS - 4
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
English Cocker Spaniel - 3
English Springer Spaniel - 2
French Bulldog- 1
Golden retriever -3
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 1
GSD - 7
GSD mutt - 2
German Shorthaired Pointer - 1
Hovawart - 1
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 4
Jack Russell Mutt - 2
Jack Russell Terrier-1
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Labrador Retriever - 1
Lurcher - 8
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Mongrel - 8
Newfoundland - 4
Old English Bulldog - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 1
Podenco - 1
Pointer - 1
Pointer mutt - 1
Poodle mutt - 1
Pug cross - 2
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Rottweiler - 3
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Toy - 1
Shar-Pei - 1
Sheltie mutt - 1
Shih Tzu- 1
Smooth collie - 1
Smooth fox terrier - 2
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 6
Staffordshire Bull Terrier mutt- 1
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier mutt- 1
Toy poodle - 1
West Highland White Terrier - *7*
Whippet - 3
YorkshireTerrier - 2


----------



## Rafa

Ouesiiiiiii ...............

I'm embarrassed to admit I haven't a cotton picking clue how to add myself, so, be a sport Old Girl and do it for me. 

One Jack Russell Terrier

One Staffordshire Bull Terrier and

One Romanian Terrier Mix.


----------



## Lauren5159

Thanks @ouesi


----------



## Guest

Sweety said:


> Ouesiiiiiii ...............
> 
> I'm embarrassed to admit I haven't a cotton picking clue how to add myself, so, be a sport Old Girl and do it for me.
> 
> One Jack Russell Terrier
> 
> One Staffordshire Bull Terrier and
> 
> One Romanian Terrier Mix.


You're such a pain  
Fine...  Romanian Terrier Mix is now a terrier mutt 

AmBull - 2
AmBull x Border collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Australian shepherd - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) 1
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 13
Border Collie Mutt - 3
Borzoi - 1
Briard - 1
Bull breed mutt - 3
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Chihuahua - 7
Chihuahua cross- 2
Chinese Crested (Powderpuff) - 2
CKCS - 4
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
English Cocker Spaniel - 3
English Springer Spaniel - 2
French Bulldog- 1
Golden retriever -3
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 1
GSD - 7
GSD mutt - 2
German Shorthaired Pointer - 1
Hovawart - 1
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 4
Jack Russell Mutt - 2
Jack Russell Terrier-2
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Labrador Retriever - 1
Lurcher - 8
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Mongrel - 8
Newfoundland - 4
Old English Bulldog - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 1
Podenco - 1
Pointer - 1
Pointer mutt - 1
Poodle mutt - 1
Pug cross - 2
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Rottweiler - 3
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Toy - 1
Shar-Pei - 1
Sheltie mutt - 1
Shih Tzu- 1
Smooth collie - 1
Smooth fox terrier - 2
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 7
Staffordshire Bull Terrier mutt- 1
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier mutt- 2
Toy poodle - 1
West Highland White Terrier - *7*
Whippet - 3
YorkshireTerrier - 2


----------



## Rafa

ouesi said:


> You're such a pain
> Fine...  Romanian Terrier Mix is now a terrier mutt
> 
> AmBull - 2
> AmBull x Border collie - 1
> American Hairless - 1
> Australian shepherd - 1
> Beagle Mutt - 1
> Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) 1
> Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
> Bichon Frise - 1
> Border Collie - 13
> Border Collie Mutt - 3
> Borzoi - 1
> Briard - 1
> Bull breed mutt - 3
> Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
> Chihuahua - 7
> Chihuahua cross- 2
> Chinese Crested (Powderpuff) - 2
> CKCS - 4
> Dalmatian - 1
> Dachshund - 2
> English Cocker Spaniel - 3
> English Springer Spaniel - 2
> French Bulldog- 1
> Golden retriever -3
> Great Dane - 1
> Greyhound - 1
> GSD - 7
> GSD mutt - 2
> German Shorthaired Pointer - 1
> Hovawart - 1
> Husky - 1
> Husky mutt - 4
> Jack Russell Mutt - 2
> Jack Russell Terrier-2
> King Charles Spaniel - 1
> Labrador Retriever - 1
> Lurcher - 8
> Miniature Schnauzer - 1
> Mongrel - 8
> Newfoundland - 4
> Old English Bulldog - 1
> Parson Russell Terrier - 1
> Podenco - 1
> Pointer - 1
> Pointer mutt - 1
> Poodle mutt - 1
> Pug cross - 2
> Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
> Rottie mutt - 2
> Rottweiler - 3
> Rough Collie - 1
> Russian Toy - 1
> Shar-Pei - 1
> Sheltie mutt - 1
> Shih Tzu- 1
> Smooth collie - 1
> Smooth fox terrier - 2
> Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 7
> Staffordshire Bull Terrier mutt- 1
> Standard Poodle -1
> Terrier mutt- 2
> Toy poodle - 1
> West Highland White Terrier - *7*
> Whippet - 3
> YorkshireTerrier - 2


You're too kind.

Have set aside a couple of moments to be overwhelmed by your kindness. Am even trying to work up some tears.


----------



## Leanne77

ouesi said:


> Done  I did pointer mutt for the gundog cross.
> 
> AmBull - 2
> AmBull x Border collie - 1
> American Hairless - 1
> Australian shepherd - 1
> Beagle Mutt - 1
> Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) 1
> Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
> Bichon Frise - 1
> Border Collie - 9
> Border Collie Mutt - 3
> Borzoi - 1
> Briard - 1
> Bull breed mutt - 3
> Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
> Chihuahua - 4
> Chihuahua cross- 2
> Chinese Crested (Powderpuff) - 2
> CKCS - 4
> Dalmatian - 1
> Dachshund - 2
> English Cocker Spaniel - 3
> English Springer Spaniel - 2
> French Bulldog- 1
> Golden retriever -3
> Great Dane - 1
> Greyhound - 1
> GSD - 6
> GSD mutt - 2
> German Shorthaired Pointer - 1
> Hovawart - 1
> Husky - 1
> Husky mutt - 4
> Jack Russell Mutt - 2
> Jack Russell Terrier-1
> King Charles Spaniel - 1
> Labrador Retriever - 1
> Lurcher - 8
> Miniature Schnauzer - 1
> Mongrel - 7
> Newfoundland - 4
> Old English Bulldog - 1
> Podenco - 1
> Pointer - 1
> Pointer mutt - 1
> Poodle mutt - 1
> Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
> Rottie mutt - 2
> Rottweiler - 3
> Rough Collie - 1
> Russian Toy - 1
> Shar-Pei - 1
> Sheltie mutt - 1
> Shih Tzu- 1
> Smooth collie - 1
> Smooth fox terrier - 2
> Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 6
> Standard Poodle -1
> Terrier mutt- 1
> Toy poodle - 1
> West Highland White Terrier - 6
> Whippet - 3
> YorkshireTerrier - 1


Thank you, but at the risk of sounding pernickity, Flynn has no pointer in him, so isn't a pointer mutt. I know its semantics to some people but not exactly correct! Can it be changed to GWPx?


----------



## Guest

Leanne77 said:


> Thank you, but at the risk of sounding pernickity, Flynn has no pointer in him, so isn't a pointer mutt. I know its semantics to some people but not exactly correct! Can it be changed to GWPx?


Yes, done  Not persnickety, I get it 

AmBull - 2
AmBull x Border collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Australian shepherd - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) 1
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 13
Border Collie Mutt - 3
Borzoi - 1
Briard - 1
Bull breed mutt - 3
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Chihuahua - 7
Chihuahua cross- 2
Chinese Crested (Powderpuff) - 2
CKCS - 4
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
English Cocker Spaniel - 3
English Springer Spaniel - 2
French Bulldog- 1
Golden retriever -3
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 1
GSD - 7
GSD mutt - 2
German Shorthaired Pointer - 1
GWP mix - 1
Hovawart - 1
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 4
Jack Russell Mutt - 2
Jack Russell Terrier-2
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Labrador Retriever - 1
Lurcher - 8
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Mongrel - 8
Newfoundland - 4
Old English Bulldog - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 1
Podenco - 1
Pointer - 1
Poodle mutt - 1
Pug cross - 2
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Rottweiler - 3
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Toy - 1
Shar-Pei - 1
Sheltie mutt - 1
Shih Tzu- 1
Smooth collie - 1
Smooth fox terrier - 2
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 7
Staffordshire Bull Terrier mutt- 1
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier mutt- 2
Toy poodle - 1
West Highland White Terrier - *7*
Whippet - 3
YorkshireTerrier - 2


----------



## new westie owner

*New*Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Border Collie - 3
Bull breed mutt - 1
Caucasian Ovcharka - 1
CKCS - 1
Dalmatian - 1
English Cocker Spaniel - 2
Golden retriever -1
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 1
GSD - 4
GSD mutt - 2
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 3
Jack Russell Mutt - 2
Lurcher - 1
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Mongrel - 2
Newfoundland - 1
Poodle mutt - 1
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Shar-Pei - 1
Sheltie mutt - 1
Smooth collie - 1
Terrier mutt- 1
Toy poodle - 1
West Highland Terrier - 8

Added my chap to the list 
Added my west highland terrier to list


----------



## Jobeth

Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Border Collie - 3
Bull breed mutt - 1
Caucasian Ovcharka - 1
CKCS - 1
Dalmatian - 1
English Cocker Spaniel - 2
Golden retriever -1
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 1
GSD - 4
GSD mutt - 2
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 3
Jack Russell Mutt - 2
Lhasa/poodle cross - 1
Lurcher - 1
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Mongrel - 2
Newfoundland - 1
Poodle mutt - 1
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Shar-Pei - 1
Sheltie mutt - 1
Smooth collie - 1
Terrier mutt- 1
Toy poodle - 1
West Highland Terrier - 8
Yorkshire Terrier - 3

You deleted the Yorkies!! I've put them back on.


----------



## Wee T

Grace Bob said:


> Yorkshire terrier


Apologies if I've got this wrong but was Grace Bob's Yorkshire Terrier missed?

This is post 61 from page 4 but I can't see a YT added until Jobeth later in the thread and a second added with lullaby dream.



westie~ma said:


> Then ship your Westie to me lol


I had a change of heart last night when it was nippy and she proved her worth as a feet warmer. She'll do.


----------



## Jobeth

Wee T said:


> Apologies if I've got this wrong but was Grace Bob's Yorkshire Terrier missed?
> 
> This is post 61 from page 4 but I can't see a YT added until Jobeth later in the thread and a second added with lullaby dream.
> 
> I had a change of heart last night when it was nippy and she proved her worth as a feet warmer. She'll do.


I'll add her on. Not that I'm biased when it comes to Yorkies...!


----------



## Guest

Wait, we lost yorkies and whippets. List is getting long, gotta make sure to CP the whole thing 

AmBull - 2
AmBull x Border collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Australian shepherd - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) 1
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 13
Border Collie Mutt - 3
Borzoi - 1
Briard - 1
Bull breed mutt - 3
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Chihuahua - 7
Chihuahua cross- 2
Chinese Crested (Powderpuff) - 2
CKCS - 4
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
English Cocker Spaniel - 3
English Springer Spaniel - 2
French Bulldog- 1
Golden retriever -3
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 1
GSD - 7
GSD mutt - 2
German Shorthaired Pointer - 1
GWP mix - 1
Hovawart - 1
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 4
Jack Russell Mutt - 2
Jack Russell Terrier-2
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Labrador Retriever - 1
Lurcher - 8
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Mongrel - 8
Newfoundland - 4
Old English Bulldog - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 1
Podenco - 1
Pointer - 1
Poodle mutt - 1
Pug cross - 2
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Rottweiler - 3
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Toy - 1
Shar-Pei - 1
Sheltie mutt - 1
Shih Tzu- 1
Smooth collie - 1
Smooth fox terrier - 2
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 7
Staffordshire Bull Terrier mutt- 1
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier mutt- 2
Toy poodle - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 8
Whippet - 3
YorkshireTerrier - 2


----------



## Wee T

Jobeth said:


> I'll add her on. Not that I'm biased when it comes to Yorkies...!


That's brilliant thanks Jobeth but just double check in case I'm wrong - I'm as observant as a brick.

Eta: we appeared to have a yorkie added with lullaby dream so if that's lullaby dream, Jobeth and grace bob Yorkies should be on 3 now...unless I'm being a brick again.


----------



## leashedForLife

.
.
Wait a minute - i'm confused.
Let me see if i have this correctly: Only *currently-*owned dogs count?
So, for example, if i listed my Eurasier today, & s/he died next week, i'd be expected to REMOVE her or him from the list?...
.
.
4 of the dogs i listed were my personal pets; my Akita, Beagle, BSD-Groen, & Kees/GSD.
The 5th, Beau, i forgot to include - he was a Bassett x Dachshund.
.
I don't think that the fact my dogs are all dead makes them any less legitimate. And i'm currently in no position to OWN a dog - i could hardly schlep my dog along for a 3-night / 3-day, live-in shift with a client who has dementia! :-O
.
Perhaps the OP would modify the original post to explain the details: only current, living pets count?...
And please remember to remove any pet who has the temerity to die. Ye gods.
.
.
.


----------



## Guest

leashedForLife said:


> .
> .
> Wait a minute - i'm confused.
> Let me see if i have this correctly: Only *currently-*owned dogs count?
> So, for example, if i listed my Eurasier today, & s/he died next week, i'd be expected to REMOVE her or him from the list?...
> .
> .
> 4 of the dogs i listed were my personal pets; my Akita, Beagle, BSD-Groen, & Kees/GSD.
> The 5th, Beau, i forgot to include - he was a Bassett x Dachshund.
> .
> I don't think that the fact my dogs are all dead makes them any less legitimate. And i'm currently in no position to OWN a dog - i could hardly schlep my dog along for a 3-night / 3-day, live-in shift with a client who has dementia! :-O
> .
> Perhaps the OP would modify the original post to explain the details: only current, living pets count?...
> And please remember to remove any pet who has the temerity to die. Ye gods.
> .
> .
> .


Yes, only currently owned dogs. 
If members wish to remove dogs if they pass that's entirely up to them. My intent was just to get a general snapshot of what breeds are represented on PF. 
Obviously only people who wish to participate are listing their dogs.
I know it won't be 100% accurate and I'm okay with that


----------



## ZiggyB

Hi, can I add my lurcher to this? Or is he crossbreed? Bedlington greyhound cross staff.


----------



## Guest

ZiggyB said:


> Hi, can I add my lurcher to this? Or is he crossbreed? Bedlington greyhound cross staff.


I'd say it's your pick  If you call him a lurcher, add him as a lurcher.


----------



## Muttly

So do I tick Jack Russell Mutt or Chi cross?


----------



## Guest

Muttly said:


> So do I tick Jack Russell Mutt or Chi cross?


Whichever one you want. 
If you want you could also just tick mongrel. 
Bates is a complete unknown entity, I have no clue about either mom or dad. However he looks very bull-breed-ish so I put him down as a bull breed mutt, he could have gone down as a mongrel too. 
(Might have been easier to put all mutts and crosses in to one big giant category but I didn't want to offend anyone with a deliberate cross.)


----------



## Muttly

AmBull - 2
AmBull x Border collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Australian shepherd - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) 1
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 13
Border Collie Mutt - 3
Borzoi - 1
Briard - 1
Bull breed mutt - 3
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Chihuahua - 7
Chihuahua cross- 2
Chinese Crested (Powderpuff) - 2
CKCS - 4
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
English Cocker Spaniel - 3
English Springer Spaniel - 2
French Bulldog- 1
Golden retriever -3
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 1
GSD - 7
GSD mutt - 2
German Shorthaired Pointer - 1
GWP mix - 1
Hovawart - 1
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 4
Jack Russell Mutt - 3
Jack Russell Terrier-2
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Labrador Retriever - 1
Lurcher - 8
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Mongrel - 8
Newfoundland - 4
Old English Bulldog - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 1
Podenco - 1
Pointer - 1
Poodle mutt - 1
Pug cross - 2
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Rottweiler - 3
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Toy - 1
Shar-Pei - 1
Sheltie mutt - 1
Shih Tzu- 1
Smooth collie - 1
Smooth fox terrier - 2
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 7
Staffordshire Bull Terrier mutt- 1
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier mutt- 2
Toy poodle - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 8
Whippet - 3
YorkshireTerrier - 2

I put Jack Russell Mutt

I noticed Alaskan Malamute is missing, shall I add?


----------



## Guest

Muttly said:


> I noticed Alaskan Malamute is missing, shall I add?


Just wait for a Malamute owner to add their dog(s)


----------



## ZiggyB

I'm confused, where's the poll?! Or do I copy the list, add mine and paste?


----------



## Guest

ZiggyB said:


> I'm confused, where's the poll?! Or do I copy the list, add mine and paste?


Copy the list, add yours in, and paste


----------



## RowdsMum89

AmBull - 2
AmBull x Border collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Australian shepherd - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) 1
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 13
Border Collie Mutt - 3
Borzoi - 1
Briard - 1
Bull breed mutt - 3
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Chihuahua - 7
Chihuahua cross- 2
Chinese Crested (Powderpuff) - 2
CKCS - 4
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
English Cocker Spaniel - 3
English Springer Spaniel - 2
French Bulldog- 1
Golden retriever -3
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 1
GSD - 7
GSD mutt - 2
German Shorthaired Pointer - 1
GWP mix - 1
Hovawart - 1
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 4
Jack Russell Mutt - 3
Jack Russell Terrier-2
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Labrador Retriever - 1
Lurcher - 8
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Mongrel - 8
Newfoundland - 4
Old English Bulldog - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 1
Podenco - 1
Pointer - 1
Poodle mutt - 1
Pug cross - 2
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Rottweiler - 3
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Toy - 1
Shar-Pei - 1
Sheltie mutt - 1
Shih Tzu- 1
Smooth collie - 1
Smooth fox terrier - 2
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 8
Staffordshire Bull Terrier mutt- 1
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier mutt- 2
Toy poodle - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 8
Whippet - 3
YorkshireTerrier - 2


----------



## Papirats

AmBull - 2
AmBull x Border collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Australian shepherd - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) 1
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - *14*
Border Collie Mutt - 3
Borzoi - 1
Briard - 1
Bull breed mutt - 3
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Chihuahua - 7
Chihuahua cross- 2
Chinese Crested (Powderpuff) - 2
CKCS - 4
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
English Cocker Spaniel - 3
English Springer Spaniel - 2
French Bulldog- 1
Golden retriever -3
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 1
GSD - 7
GSD mutt - 2
German Shorthaired Pointer - 1
GWP mix - 1
Hovawart - 1
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 4
Jack Russell Mutt - 3
Jack Russell Terrier-2
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Labrador Retriever - 1
Lurcher - 8
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Mongrel - 8
Newfoundland - 4
Old English Bulldog - 1
*Papillon - 1*
Parson Russell Terrier - 1
*Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1*
Podenco - 1
Pointer - 1
Poodle mutt - 1
Pug cross - 2
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Rottweiler - 3
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Toy - 1
Shar-Pei - 1
Sheltie mutt - 1
Shih Tzu- 1
Smooth collie - 1
Smooth fox terrier - 2
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 8
Staffordshire Bull Terrier mutt- 1
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier mutt- 2
Toy poodle - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 8
Whippet - 3
YorkshireTerrier - 2


----------



## Wee T

Think we're still missing a Yorkshire Terrier. Jobeth fixed it and it was at 3 but seem to be back to 2 again.

I'd fix it but can't on this tablet so hoping someone else can add it. Please and thanks.


----------



## Lexiedhb

AmBull - 2
AmBull x Border collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Australian shepherd - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) 1
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - *14*
Border Collie Mutt - 3
Borzoi - 1
Briard - 1
Bull breed mutt - 4
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Chihuahua - 7
Chihuahua cross- 2
Chinese Crested (Powderpuff) - 2
CKCS - 4
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
English Cocker Spaniel - 3
English Springer Spaniel - 2
French Bulldog- 1
Golden retriever -3
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 1
GSD - 7
GSD mutt - 2
German Shorthaired Pointer - 1
GWP mix - 1
Hovawart - 1
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 4
Jack Russell Mutt - 3
Jack Russell Terrier-2
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Labrador Retriever - 1
Lurcher - 8
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Mongrel - 8
Newfoundland - 4
Old English Bulldog - 1
*Papillon - 1*
Parson Russell Terrier - 1
*Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1*
Podenco - 1
Pointer - 1
Poodle mutt - 1
Pug cross - 2
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Rottweiler - 3
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Toy - 1
Shar-Pei - 1
Sheltie mutt - 1
Shih Tzu- 1
Smooth collie - 1
Smooth fox terrier - 2
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 8
Staffordshire Bull Terrier mutt- 1
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier mutt- 2
Toy poodle - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 8
Whippet - 3
YorkshireTerrier - 2

A Bullbreed mutt for me


----------



## ZiggyB

Got it 

AmBull - 2
AmBull x Border collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Australian shepherd - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) 1
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 14
Border Collie Mutt - 3
Borzoi - 1
Briard - 1
Bull breed mutt - 4
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Chihuahua - 7
Chihuahua cross- 2
Chinese Crested (Powderpuff) - 2
CKCS - 4
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
English Cocker Spaniel - 3
English Springer Spaniel - 2
French Bulldog- 1
Golden retriever -3
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 1
GSD - 7
GSD mutt - 2
German Shorthaired Pointer - 1
GWP mix - 1
Hovawart - 1
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 4
Jack Russell Mutt - 3
Jack Russell Terrier-2
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Labrador Retriever - 1
*Lurcher - 9*
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Mongrel - 8
Newfoundland - 4
Old English Bulldog - 1
Papillon - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 1
Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
Podenco - 1
Pointer - 1
Poodle mutt - 1
Pug cross - 2
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Rottweiler - 3
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Toy - 1
Shar-Pei - 1
Sheltie mutt - 1
Shih Tzu- 1
Smooth collie - 1
Smooth fox terrier - 2
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 8
Staffordshire Bull Terrier mutt- 1
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier mutt- 2
Toy poodle - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 8
Whippet - 3
YorkshireTerrier - 2


----------



## Darkangelwitch

Got it 

AmBull - 2
AmBull x Border collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Australian shepherd - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) 1
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 14
Border Collie Mutt - 4
Borzoi - 1
Briard - 1
Bull breed mutt - 4
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Chihuahua - 7
Chihuahua cross- 2
Chinese Crested (Powderpuff) - 2
CKCS - 4
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
English Cocker Spaniel - 3
English Springer Spaniel - 2
French Bulldog- 1
Golden retriever -3
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 1
GSD - 7
GSD mutt - 2
German Shorthaired Pointer - 1
GWP mix - 1
Hovawart - 1
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 4
Jack Russell Mutt - 3
Jack Russell Terrier-2
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Labrador Retriever - 1
*Lurcher - 9*
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Mongrel - 8
Newfoundland - 4
Old English Bulldog - 1
Papillon - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 1
Patterdale Terrier - 1
Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
Podenco - 1
Pointer - 1
Poodle mutt - 1
Pug cross - 2
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Rottweiler - 3
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Toy - 1
Shar-Pei - 1
Sheltie mutt - 1
Shih Tzu- 1
Smooth collie - 1
Smooth fox terrier - 2
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 8
Staffordshire Bull Terrier mutt - 2
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier mutt - 2
Toy poodle - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 8
Whippet - 3
YorkshireTerrier - 2


----------



## Cassyj

Not read the whole thread so not sure if I need to add to the list myself but I have a Springer spaniel


----------



## Chrisheathcote

*Akita - 1*
AmBull - 2
AmBull x Border collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Australian shepherd - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) 1
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 14
Border Collie Mutt - 4
Borzoi - 1
Briard - 1
Bull breed mutt - 4
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Chihuahua - 7
Chihuahua cross- 2
Chinese Crested (Powderpuff) - 2
CKCS - 4
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
English Cocker Spaniel - 3
English Springer Spaniel - 2
French Bulldog- 1
Golden retriever -3
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 1
GSD - 7
GSD mutt - 2
German Shorthaired Pointer - 1
GWP mix - 1
Hovawart - 1
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 4
Jack Russell Mutt - 3
Jack Russell Terrier-2
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Labrador Retriever - 1
Lurcher - 9
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Mongrel - 8
Newfoundland - 4
Old English Bulldog - 1
Papillon - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 1
Patterdale Terrier - 1
Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
Podenco - 1
Pointer - 1
Poodle mutt - 1
Pug cross - 2
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Rottweiler - 3
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Toy - 1
Shar-Pei - 1
Sheltie mutt - 1
Shih Tzu- 1
Smooth collie - 1
Smooth fox terrier - 2
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 8
Staffordshire Bull Terrier mutt - 2
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier mutt - 2
Toy poodle - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 8
Whippet - 3
YorkshireTerrier - 2


----------



## hugie boo boo

If any would add mine please as only got a kindle and can't paste. 2 x pug cross. Thank.


----------



## cava14 una

*Akita - 1*
AmBull - 2
AmBull x Border collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Australian shepherd - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bearded Collie - 1
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) 1
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 14
Border Collie Mutt - 4
Borzoi - 1
Briard - 1
Bull breed mutt - 4
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Chihuahua - 7
Chihuahua cross- 2
Chinese Crested (Powderpuff) - 2
CKCS - 4
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
English Cocker Spaniel - 3
English Springer Spaniel - 2
French Bulldog- 1
Golden retriever -3
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 1
GSD - 7
GSD mutt - 2
German Shorthaired Pointer - 1
GWP mix - 1
Hovawart - 1
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 4
Jack Russell Mutt - 3
Jack Russell Terrier-2
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Labrador Retriever - 1
Lurcher - 9
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Mongrel - 8
Newfoundland - 4
Old English Bulldog - 1
Papillon - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 1
Patterdale Terrier - 1
Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
Podenco - 1
Pointer - 1
Poodle mutt - 1
Pug cross - 2
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Rottweiler - 3
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Toy - 1
Shar-Pei - 1
Sheltie mutt - 1
Shih Tzu- 1
Smooth collie - 1
Smooth fox terrier - 2
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 8
Staffordshire Bull Terrier mutt - 2
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier mutt - 2
Toy poodle - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 8
Whippet - 3
YorkshireTerrier - 2


----------



## AceOfSpades113

cava14 una said:


> Akita - 1
> AmBull - 2
> AmBull x Border collie - 1
> American Hairless - 1
> Australian shepherd - 1
> Beagle Mutt - 1
> Bearded Collie - 1
> Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) 1
> Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
> Bichon Frise - 1
> *Border Collie - 15*
> Border Collie Mutt - 4
> Borzoi - 1
> Briard - 1
> Bull breed mutt - 4
> Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
> Chihuahua - 7
> Chihuahua cross- 2
> Chinese Crested (Powderpuff) - 2
> CKCS - 4
> Dalmatian - 1
> Dachshund - 2
> English Cocker Spaniel - 3
> English Springer Spaniel - 3
> French Bulldog- 1
> Golden retriever -3
> Great Dane - 1
> Greyhound - 1
> GSD - 7
> GSD mutt - 2
> German Shorthaired Pointer - 1
> GWP mix - 1
> Hovawart - 1
> Husky - 1
> Husky mutt - 4
> Jack Russell Mutt - 3
> Jack Russell Terrier-2
> King Charles Spaniel - 1
> *Komondor - 1*
> Labrador Retriever - 1
> Lurcher - 9
> Miniature Schnauzer - 1
> *Mongrel - 9*
> Newfoundland - 4
> Old English Bulldog - 1
> Papillon - 1
> Parson Russell Terrier - 1
> Patterdale Terrier - 1
> Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
> Podenco - 1
> Pointer - 1
> Poodle mutt - 1
> Pug cross - 2
> Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
> Rottie mutt - 2
> Rottweiler - 3
> Rough Collie - 1
> Russian Toy - 1
> Shar-Pei - 1
> Sheltie mutt - 1
> Shih Tzu- 1
> Smooth collie - 1
> Smooth fox terrier - 2
> Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 8
> Staffordshire Bull Terrier mutt - 2
> Standard Poodle -1
> Terrier mutt - 2
> Toy poodle - 1
> West Highland White Terrier - 8
> Whippet - 3
> YorkshireTerrier - 2


----------



## tattoogirl73

i'm trying to add mine but can't get it to work  got 1 dobermann, 1 minature poodle and 1 toy poodle


----------



## Guest

Wee T said:


> Think we're still missing a Yorkshire Terrier. Jobeth fixed it and it was at 3 but seem to be back to 2 again.





Cassyj said:


> Not read the whole thread so not sure if I need to add to the list myself but I have a Springer spaniel





hugie boo boo said:


> If any would add mine please as only got a kindle and can't paste. 2 x pug cross. Thank.





tattoogirl73 said:


> i'm trying to add mine but can't get it to work  got 1 dobermann, 1 minature poodle and 1 toy poodle


I think I have all of the above sorted 

Akita - 1
AmBull - 2
AmBull x Border collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Australian shepherd - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bearded Collie - 1
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) 1
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 15
Border Collie Mutt - 4
Borzoi - 1
Briard - 1
Bull breed mutt - 4
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Chihuahua - 7
Chihuahua cross- 2
Chinese Crested (Powderpuff) - 2
CKCS - 4
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
Doberman - 1
English Cocker Spaniel - 3
English Springer Spaniel - 3
French Bulldog- 1
Golden retriever -3
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 1
GSD - 7
GSD mutt - 2
German Shorthaired Pointer - 1
GWP mix - 1
Hovawart - 1
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 4
Jack Russell Mutt - 3
Jack Russell Terrier-2
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Komondor - 1
Labrador Retriever - 1
Lurcher - 9
Miniature Poodle - 1
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Mongrel - 9
Newfoundland - 4
Old English Bulldog - 1
Papillon - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 1
Patterdale Terrier - 1
Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
Podenco - 1
Pointer - 1
Poodle mutt - 1
Pug cross - 4
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Rottweiler - 3
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Toy - 1
Shar-Pei - 1
Sheltie mutt - 1
Shih Tzu- 1
Smooth collie - 1
Smooth fox terrier - 2
Springer Spaniel - 1
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 8
Staffordshire Bull Terrier mutt - 2
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier mutt - 2
Toy poodle - 2
West Highland White Terrier - 8
Whippet - 3
YorkshireTerrier - 3


----------



## Team_Trouble

Akita - 1
AmBull - 2
AmBull x Border collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Australian shepherd - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bearded Collie - 1
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) 1
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 15
Border Collie Mutt - 4
Borzoi - 1
Briard - 1
Bull breed mutt - 4
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Chihuahua - 7
Chihuahua cross- 2
*Chinese Crested (Powderpuff) - 3*
CKCS - 4
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
Doberman - 1
English Cocker Spaniel - 3
English Springer Spaniel - 3
French Bulldog- 1
Golden retriever -3
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 1
GSD - 7
GSD mutt - 2
German Shorthaired Pointer - 1
GWP mix - 1
Hovawart - 1
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 4
Jack Russell Mutt - 3
Jack Russell Terrier-2
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Komondor - 1
Labrador Retriever - 1
Lurcher - 9
Miniature Poodle - 1
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Mongrel - 9
Newfoundland - 4
Old English Bulldog - 1
Papillon - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 1
Patterdale Terrier - 1
Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
Podenco - 1
Pointer - 1
Poodle mutt - 1
Pug cross - 4
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Rottweiler - 3
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Toy - 1
Shar-Pei - 1
Sheltie mutt - 1
Shih Tzu- 1
Smooth collie - 1
Smooth fox terrier - 2
Springer Spaniel - 1
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 8
Staffordshire Bull Terrier mutt - 2
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier mutt - 2
Toy poodle - 2
West Highland White Terrier - 8
Whippet - 3
YorkshireTerrier - 3


----------



## Keizers Mum

We've a Bearded Collie and a GSD X husky X malamute. Can't figure out how to add them
Sussed it lol


----------



## Keizers Mum

Akita - 1
AmBull - 2
AmBull x Border collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Australian shepherd - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bearded Collie - *2*
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) 1
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 15
Border Collie Mutt - 4
Borzoi - 1
Briard - 1
Bull breed mutt - 4
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Chihuahua - 7
Chihuahua cross- 2
*Chinese Crested (Powderpuff) - 3*
CKCS - 4
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
Doberman - 1
English Cocker Spaniel - 3
English Springer Spaniel - 3
French Bulldog- 1
Golden retriever -3
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 1
GSD - 7
GSD mutt - *3*
German Shorthaired Pointer - 1
GWP mix - 1
Hovawart - 1
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 4
Jack Russell Mutt - 3
Jack Russell Terrier-2
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Komondor - 1
Labrador Retriever - 1
Lurcher - 9
Miniature Poodle - 1
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Mongrel - 9
Newfoundland - 4
Old English Bulldog - 1
Papillon - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 1
Patterdale Terrier - 1
Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
Podenco - 1
Pointer - 1
Poodle mutt - 1
Pug cross - 4
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Rottweiler - 3
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Toy - 1
Shar-Pei - 1
Sheltie mutt - 1
Shih Tzu- 1
Smooth collie - 1
Smooth fox terrier - 2
Springer Spaniel - 1
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 8
Staffordshire Bull Terrier mutt - 2
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier mutt - 2
Toy poodle - 2
West Highland White Terrier - 8
Whippet - 3
YorkshireTerrier - 3


----------



## SurfCFC

Akita - 1
AmBull - 2
AmBull x Border collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Australian shepherd - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bearded Collie - 2
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) 1
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 15
Border Collie Mutt - 4
Borzoi - 1
*Boston Terrier - 1*
Briard - 1
Bull breed mutt - 4
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Chihuahua - 7
Chihuahua cross- 2
Chinese Crested (Powderpuff) - 3
CKCS - 4
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
Doberman - 1
English Cocker Spaniel - 3
English Springer Spaniel - 3
French Bulldog- 1
Golden retriever -3
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 1
GSD - 7
GSD mutt - 3
German Shorthaired Pointer - 1
GWP mix - 1
Hovawart - 1
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 4
Jack Russell Mutt - 3
Jack Russell Terrier-2
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Komondor - 1
Labrador Retriever - 1
Lurcher - 9
Miniature Poodle - 1
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Mongrel - 9
Newfoundland - 4
Old English Bulldog - 1
Papillon - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 1
Patterdale Terrier - 1
Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
Podenco - 1
Pointer - 1
Poodle mutt - 1
Pug cross - 4
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Rottweiler - 3
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Toy - 1
Shar-Pei - 1
Sheltie mutt - 1
Shih Tzu- 1
Smooth collie - 1
Smooth fox terrier - 2
Springer Spaniel - 1
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 8
Staffordshire Bull Terrier mutt - 2
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier mutt - 2
Toy poodle - 2
West Highland White Terrier - 8
Whippet - 3
YorkshireTerrier - 3


----------



## Dogloverlou

Akita - 1
AmBull - 2
AmBull x Border collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Australian shepherd - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bearded Collie - 2
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) 1
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 15
Border Collie Mutt - 4
Borzoi - 1
*Boston Terrier - 1*
Briard - 1
Bull breed mutt - 4
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Chihuahua - 7
Chihuahua cross- 2
Chinese Crested (Powderpuff) - 3
CKCS - 4
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
Doberman - 1
English Cocker Spaniel - 3
English Springer Spaniel - 3
French Bulldog- 1
Golden retriever -3
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 1
GSD - 7
GSD mutt - 3
German Shorthaired Pointer - 1
GWP mix - 1
Hovawart - 2
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 4
Jack Russell Mutt - 4
Jack Russell Terrier-2
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Komondor - 1
Labrador Retriever - 1
Lurcher - 10
Miniature Poodle - 1
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Mongrel - 9
Newfoundland - 4
Old English Bulldog - 1
Papillon - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 1
Patterdale Terrier - 1
Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
Podenco - 1
Pointer - 1
Poodle mutt - 1
Pug cross - 4
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Rottweiler - 3
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Toy - 1
Shar-Pei - 1
Sheltie mutt - 1
Shih Tzu- 1
Smooth collie - 1
Smooth fox terrier - 2
Springer Spaniel - 1
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 8
Staffordshire Bull Terrier mutt - 2
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier mutt - 2
Toy poodle - 2
West Highland White Terrier - 8
Whippet - 3
YorkshireTerrier - 3


----------



## jessicapeige

Akita - 1
AmBull - 2
AmBull x Border collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Australian shepherd - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bearded Collie - 2
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) 1
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Bichon Frise - 1
*Border Collie - 16*
Border Collie Mutt - 4
Borzoi - 1
Boston Terrier - 1
Briard - 1
Bull breed mutt - 4
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Chihuahua - 7
Chihuahua cross- 2
Chinese Crested (Powderpuff) - 3
CKCS - 4
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
Doberman - 1
English Cocker Spaniel - 3
English Springer Spaniel - 3
French Bulldog- 1
Golden retriever -3
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 1
GSD - 7
GSD mutt - 3
German Shorthaired Pointer - 1
GWP mix - 1
Hovawart - 1
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 4
Jack Russell Mutt - 3
Jack Russell Terrier-2
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Komondor - 1
Labrador Retriever - 1
Lurcher - 9
Miniature Poodle - 1
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Mongrel - 9
Newfoundland - 4
Old English Bulldog - 1
Papillon - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 1
Patterdale Terrier - 1
Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
Podenco - 1
Pointer - 1
Poodle mutt - 1
Pug cross - 4
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Rottweiler - 3
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Toy - 1
Shar-Pei - 1
Sheltie mutt - 1
Shih Tzu- 1
Smooth collie - 1
Smooth fox terrier - 2
Springer Spaniel - 1
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 8
Staffordshire Bull Terrier mutt - 2
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier mutt - 2
Toy poodle - 2
West Highland White Terrier - 8
Whippet - 3
YorkshireTerrier - 3[/QUOTE]


----------



## TabulaRasa

Not sure how to add to the list but I have a border collie.


----------



## Guest

TabulaRasa said:


> Not sure how to add to the list but I have a border collie.


Done 

Akita - 1
AmBull - 2
AmBull x Border collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Australian shepherd - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bearded Collie - 2
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) 1
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 17
Border Collie Mutt - 4
Borzoi - 1
Boston Terrier - 1
Briard - 1
Bull breed mutt - 4
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Chihuahua - 7
Chihuahua cross- 2
Chinese Crested (Powderpuff) - 3
CKCS - 4
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
Doberman - 1
English Cocker Spaniel - 3
English Springer Spaniel - 3
French Bulldog- 1
Golden retriever -3
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 1
GSD - 7
GSD mutt - 3
German Shorthaired Pointer - 1
GWP mix - 1
Hovawart - 1
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 4
Jack Russell Mutt - 3
Jack Russell Terrier-2
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Komondor - 1
Labrador Retriever - 1
Lurcher - 9
Miniature Poodle - 1
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Mongrel - 9
Newfoundland - 4
Old English Bulldog - 1
Papillon - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 1
Patterdale Terrier - 1
Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
Podenco - 1
Pointer - 1
Poodle mutt - 1
Pug cross - 4
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Rottweiler - 3
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Toy - 1
Shar-Pei - 1
Sheltie mutt - 1
Shih Tzu- 1
Smooth collie - 1
Smooth fox terrier - 2
Springer Spaniel - 1
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 8
Staffordshire Bull Terrier mutt - 2
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier mutt - 2
Toy poodle - 2
West Highland White Terrier - 8
Whippet - 3
YorkshireTerrier - 3


----------



## Nettles

Anyone else finding this thread really quite exciting? :Nailbiting
Maybe I just need to get out more


----------



## VickynHolly

@ouesi Lurchers are on 10, and Hovawart 2  @Dogloverlou added them, but @jessicapeige also posted near enough at the same time.
@Dogloverlou has Missy been added still or not?.


----------



## VickynHolly

Nettles said:


> Anyone else finding this thread really quite exciting? :Nailbiting
> Maybe I just need to get out more


Yes, I check daily (actually more than once ) it's interesting to see who has what dogs. I'm sad that I have the only Shih Tzu, I think people seem them as old peoples dogs, but I'm 27, Ted is my first Shih Tzu but he will not be my last. 
Where are all the lab owners, and surely we have more spaniels on the forums.
Never knew we have so many Lurcher owners.


----------



## Guest

VickynHolly said:


> @ouesi Lurchers are on 10, and Hovawart 2  @Dogloverlou added them, but @jessicapeige also posted near enough at the same time.
> @Dogloverlou has Missy been added still or not?.


Hopefully I have it right now 

Akita - 1
AmBull - 2
AmBull x Border collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Australian shepherd - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bearded Collie - 2
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) 1
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 17
Border Collie Mutt - 4
Borzoi - 1
Boston Terrier - 1
Briard - 1
Bull breed mutt - 4
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Chihuahua - 7
Chihuahua cross- 2
Chinese Crested (Powderpuff) - 3
CKCS - 4
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
Doberman - 1
English Cocker Spaniel - 3
English Springer Spaniel - 3
French Bulldog- 1
Golden retriever -3
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 1
GSD - 7
GSD mutt - 3
German Shorthaired Pointer - 1
GWP mix - 1
Hovawart - 2
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 4
Jack Russell Mutt - 3
Jack Russell Terrier-2
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Komondor - 1
Labrador Retriever - 1
Lurcher - 10
Miniature Poodle - 1
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Mongrel - 9
Newfoundland - 4
Old English Bulldog - 1
Papillon - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 1
Patterdale Terrier - 1
Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
Podenco - 1
Pointer - 1
Poodle mutt - 1
Pug cross - 4
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Rottweiler - 3
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Toy - 1
Shar-Pei - 1
Sheltie mutt - 1
Shih Tzu- 1
Smooth collie - 1
Smooth fox terrier - 2
Springer Spaniel - 1
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 8
Staffordshire Bull Terrier mutt - 2
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier mutt - 2
Toy poodle - 2
West Highland White Terrier - 8
Whippet - 3
YorkshireTerrier - 3


----------



## StrawberryBlonde

Just found this thread & its so interesting! Just added my two 
Akita - 1
AmBull - 2
AmBull x Border collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Australian shepherd - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bearded Collie - 2
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) 1
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 17
Border Collie Mutt - 5
Borzoi - 1
Boston Terrier - 1
Briard - 1
Bull breed mutt - 4
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Chihuahua - 7
Chihuahua cross- 2
Chinese Crested (Powderpuff) - 3
CKCS - 4
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
Doberman - 1
English Cocker Spaniel - 4
English Springer Spaniel - 3
French Bulldog- 1
Golden retriever -3
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 1
GSD - 7
GSD mutt - 3
German Shorthaired Pointer - 1
GWP mix - 1
Hovawart - 2
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 4
Jack Russell Mutt - 3
Jack Russell Terrier-2
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Komondor - 1
Labrador Retriever - 1
Lurcher - 10
Miniature Poodle - 1
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Mongrel - 9
Newfoundland - 4
Old English Bulldog - 1
Papillon - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 1
Patterdale Terrier - 1
Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
Podenco - 1
Pointer - 1
Poodle mutt - 1
Pug cross - 4
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Rottweiler - 3
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Toy - 1
Shar-Pei - 1
Sheltie mutt - 1
Shih Tzu- 1
Smooth collie - 1
Smooth fox terrier - 2
Springer Spaniel - 1
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 8
Staffordshire Bull Terrier mutt - 2
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier mutt - 2
Toy poodle - 2
West Highland White Terrier - 8
Whippet - 3
YorkshireTerrier - 3


----------



## Dogloverlou

VickynHolly said:


> @ouesi Lurchers are on 10, and Hovawart 2  @Dogloverlou added them, but @jessicapeige also posted near enough at the same time.
> @Dogloverlou has Missy been added still or not?.


Thanks for noticing that @VickynHolly! I didn't check back afterwards :Sorry Yep, I added Missy as a JRT mutt, not sure that's been counted in the last update and I can't do it on my tablet very well.


----------



## Guest

Dogloverlou said:


> Thanks for noticing that @VickynHolly! I didn't check back afterwards :Sorry Yep, I added Missy as a JRT mutt, not sure that's been counted in the last update and I can't do it on my tablet very well.


I just added Missy back in just in case. 

Akita - 1
AmBull - 2
AmBull x Border collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Australian shepherd - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bearded Collie - 2
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) 1
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 17
Border Collie Mutt - 5
Borzoi - 1
Boston Terrier - 1
Briard - 1
Bull breed mutt - 4
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Chihuahua - 7
Chihuahua cross- 2
Chinese Crested (Powderpuff) - 3
CKCS - 4
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
Doberman - 1
English Cocker Spaniel - 4
English Springer Spaniel - 3
French Bulldog- 1
Golden retriever -3
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 1
GSD - 7
GSD mutt - 3
German Shorthaired Pointer - 1
GWP mix - 1
Hovawart - 2
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 4
Jack Russell Mutt - 4
Jack Russell Terrier-2
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Komondor - 1
Labrador Retriever - 1
Lurcher - 10
Miniature Poodle - 1
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Mongrel - 9
Newfoundland - 4
Old English Bulldog - 1
Papillon - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 1
Patterdale Terrier - 1
Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
Podenco - 1
Pointer - 1
Poodle mutt - 1
Pug cross - 4
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Rottweiler - 3
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Toy - 1
Shar-Pei - 1
Sheltie mutt - 1
Shih Tzu- 1
Smooth collie - 1
Smooth fox terrier - 2
Springer Spaniel - 1
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 8
Staffordshire Bull Terrier mutt - 2
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier mutt - 2
Toy poodle - 2
West Highland White Terrier - 8
Whippet - 3
YorkshireTerrier - 3


----------



## Dogloverlou

Thanks @ouesi


----------



## Jem121

Can someone add 3 jack Russell's for me please?
Can't do it on my phone


----------



## Brannybear

Added 

Akita - 1
AmBull - 2
AmBull x Border collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Australian shepherd - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bearded Collie - 2
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) 1
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 17
Border Collie Mutt - 5
Borzoi - 1
Boston Terrier - 1
Briard - 1
Bull breed mutt - 4
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Chihuahua - 8
Chihuahua cross- 2
Chinese Crested (Powderpuff) - 3
CKCS - 4
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
Doberman - 1
English Cocker Spaniel - 4
English Springer Spaniel - 3
French Bulldog- 1
Golden retriever -3
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 1
GSD - 7
GSD mutt - 3
German Shorthaired Pointer - 1
GWP mix - 1
Hovawart - 2
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 4
Jack Russell Mutt - 4
Jack Russell Terrier-2
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Komondor - 1
Labrador Retriever - 2
Lurcher - 10
Miniature Poodle - 1
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Mongrel - 9
Newfoundland - 4
Old English Bulldog - 1
Papillon - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 1
Patterdale Terrier - 1
Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
Podenco - 1
Pointer - 1
Poodle mutt - 1
Pug cross - 4
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Rottweiler - 3
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Toy - 1
Shar-Pei - 1
Sheltie mutt - 1
Shih Tzu- 1
Smooth collie - 1
Smooth fox terrier - 2
Springer Spaniel - 1
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 8
Staffordshire Bull Terrier mutt - 2
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier mutt - 2
Toy poodle - 2
West Highland White Terrier - 8
Whippet - 3
YorkshireTerrier - 3


----------



## JenKyzer

*I wondered where this thread had gone then spotted the sticky  
*
Akita - 1
AmBull - 2
AmBull x Border collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Australian shepherd - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bearded Collie - 2
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) 1
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 17
Border Collie Mutt - 5
Borzoi - 1
Boston Terrier - 1
Briard - 1
Bull breed mutt - 4
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Chihuahua - 8
Chihuahua cross- 2
Chinese Crested (Powderpuff) - 3
CKCS - 4
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
Doberman - 1
English Cocker Spaniel - 4
English Springer Spaniel - 3
French Bulldog- 1
Golden retriever -3
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 1
GSD - 7
GSD mutt - 4
German Shorthaired Pointer - 1
GWP mix - 1
Hovawart - 2
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 4
Jack Russell Mutt - 4
Jack Russell Terrier-2
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Komondor - 1
Labrador Retriever - 2
Lurcher - 10
Miniature Poodle - 1
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Mongrel - 9
Newfoundland - 4
Old English Bulldog - 1
Papillon - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 1
Patterdale Terrier - 1
Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
Podenco - 1
Pointer - 1
Poodle mutt - 1
Pug cross - 4
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Rottweiler - 3
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Toy - 1
Shar-Pei - 1
Shar-Pei Mutt - 2
Sheltie mutt - 1
Shih Tzu- 1
Smooth collie - 1
Smooth fox terrier - 2
Springer Spaniel - 1
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 8
Staffordshire Bull Terrier mutt - 2
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier mutt - 2
Toy poodle - 2
West Highland White Terrier - 8
Whippet - 3
YorkshireTerrier - 3

Added my 3 mutts


----------



## Team_Trouble

3 JRT added 

Akita - 1
AmBull - 2
AmBull x Border collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Australian shepherd - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bearded Collie - 2
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) 1
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 17
Border Collie Mutt - 5
Borzoi - 1
Boston Terrier - 1
Briard - 1
Bull breed mutt - 4
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Chihuahua - 8
Chihuahua cross- 2
Chinese Crested (Powderpuff) - 3
CKCS - 4
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
Doberman - 1
English Cocker Spaniel - 4
English Springer Spaniel - 3
French Bulldog- 1
Golden retriever -3
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 1
GSD - 7
GSD mutt - 4
German Shorthaired Pointer - 1
GWP mix - 1
Hovawart - 2
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 4
Jack Russell Mutt - 4
Jack Russell Terrier- 5
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Komondor - 1
Labrador Retriever - 2
Lurcher - 10
Miniature Poodle - 1
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Mongrel - 9
Newfoundland - 4
Old English Bulldog - 1
Papillon - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 1
Patterdale Terrier - 1
Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
Podenco - 1
Pointer - 1
Poodle mutt - 1
Pug cross - 4
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Rottweiler - 3
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Toy - 1
Shar-Pei - 1
Shar-Pei Mutt - 2
Sheltie mutt - 1
Shih Tzu- 1
Smooth collie - 1
Smooth fox terrier - 2
Springer Spaniel - 1
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 8
Staffordshire Bull Terrier mutt - 2
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier mutt - 2
Toy poodle - 2
West Highland White Terrier - 8
Whippet - 3
YorkshireTerrier - 3


----------



## polishrose

Akita - 1
AmBull - 2
AmBull x Border collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Australian shepherd - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bearded Collie - 2
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) 1
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 17
Border Collie Mutt - 5
Borzoi - 1
Boston Terrier - 1
Briard - 1
Bull breed mutt - 4
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Chihuahua - 8
Chihuahua cross- 2
Chinese Crested (Powderpuff) - 3
CKCS - 4
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
Doberman - 1
English Cocker Spaniel - 4
English Springer Spaniel - 3
French Bulldog- 1
Golden retriever -3
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 2
GSD - 7
GSD mutt - 4
German Shorthaired Pointer - 1
GWP mix - 1
Hovawart - 2
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 4
Jack Russell Mutt - 4
Jack Russell Terrier- 5
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Komondor - 1
Labrador Retriever - 2
Lurcher - 10
Miniature Poodle - 1
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Mongrel - 9
Newfoundland - 4
Old English Bulldog - 1
Papillon - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 1
Patterdale Terrier - 1
Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
Podenco - 1
Pointer - 1
Poodle mutt - 1
Pug cross - 4
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Rottweiler - 3
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Toy - 1
Shar-Pei - 1
Shar-Pei Mutt - 2
Sheltie mutt - 1
Shih Tzu- 1
Smooth collie - 1
Smooth fox terrier - 2
Springer Spaniel - 1
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 8
Staffordshire Bull Terrier mutt - 2
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier mutt - 2
Toy poodle - 2
West Highland White Terrier - 8
Whippet - 3
YorkshireTerrier - 3

Added my greyhound on to the list


----------



## Darkangelwitch

Can't believe I have the only Patterdale terrier There must be more on here


----------



## Firedog

Can someone add 1 Border Terrier and 1 English Toy Terrier, please.


----------



## Guest

Firedog said:


> Can someone add 1 Border Terrier and 1 English Toy Terrier, please.


Done 

Akita - 1
AmBull - 2
AmBull x Border collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Australian shepherd - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bearded Collie - 2
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) - 1
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 17
Border Collie Mutt - 5
Border Terrier - 1
Borzoi - 1
Boston Terrier - 1
Briard - 1
Bull breed mutt - 4
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Chihuahua - 8
Chihuahua cross- 2
Chinese Crested (Powderpuff) - 3
CKCS - 4
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
Doberman - 1
English Cocker Spaniel - 4
English Springer Spaniel - 3
English Toy Terrier - 1
French Bulldog- 1
Golden retriever -3
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 2
GSD - 7
GSD mutt - 4
German Shorthaired Pointer - 1
GWP mix - 1
Hovawart - 2
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 4
Jack Russell Mutt - 4
Jack Russell Terrier- 5
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Komondor - 1
Labrador Retriever - 2
Lurcher - 10
Miniature Poodle - 1
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Mongrel - 9
Newfoundland - 4
Old English Bulldog - 1
Papillon - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 1
Patterdale Terrier - 1
Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
Podenco - 1
Pointer - 1
Poodle mutt - 1
Pug cross - 4
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Rottweiler - 3
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Toy - 1
Shar-Pei - 1
Shar-Pei Mutt - 2
Sheltie mutt - 1
Shih Tzu- 1
Smooth collie - 1
Smooth fox terrier - 2
Springer Spaniel - 1
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 8
Staffordshire Bull Terrier mutt - 2
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier mutt - 2
Toy poodle - 2
West Highland White Terrier - 8
Whippet - 3
YorkshireTerrier - 3


----------



## grumpy goby

Darkangelwitch said:


> Can't believe I have the only Patterdale terrier There must be more on here


Buster is a Lakeland terrier (working) - we could group up under a Fell Terrier category... Safety in numbers


----------



## Maxine67

Hi I have a crossbreed who we think is Pointer x Lab so we call him a Pointerdor!


----------



## ForestWomble

Akita - 1
AmBull - 2
AmBull x Border collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Australian shepherd - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bearded Collie - 2
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) - 1
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 17
Border Collie Mutt - 5
Border Terrier - 1
Borzoi - 1
Boston Terrier - 1
Briard - 1
Bull breed mutt - 4
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Chihuahua - 8
Chihuahua cross- 2
Chinese Crested (Powderpuff) - 3
CKCS - 4
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
Doberman - 1
English Cocker Spaniel - 4
English Springer Spaniel - 3
English Toy Terrier - 1
French Bulldog- 1
Golden retriever -3
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 2
GSD - 7
GSD mutt - 4
German Shorthaired Pointer - 1
GWP mix - 1
Hovawart - 2
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 4
Jack Russell Mutt - 4
Jack Russell Terrier- 5
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Komondor - 1
Labrador Retriever - 2
Lurcher - 10
Miniature Poodle - 1
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Mongrel - 9
Newfoundland - 4
Old English Bulldog - 1
Papillon - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 1
Patterdale Terrier - 1
Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
Podenco - 1
Pointer - 1
Poodle mutt - 1
Pug cross - 4
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Rottweiler - 3
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Toy - 1
Shar-Pei - 1
Shar-Pei Mutt - 2
Sheltie mutt - 1
Shih Tzu- 1
Smooth collie - 1
Smooth fox terrier - 2
Springer Spaniel - 1
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 8
Staffordshire Bull Terrier mutt - 2
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier mutt - 3
Toy poodle - 2
West Highland White Terrier - 8
Whippet - 3
YorkshireTerrier - 3

I've added Bungo, wasn't sure if to put him under terrier mutt or poodle mutt though, so went for terrier mutt


----------



## Team_Trouble

Akita - 1
AmBull - 2
AmBull x Border collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Australian shepherd - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bearded Collie - 2
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) - 1
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 17
Border Collie Mutt - 5
Border Terrier - 1
Borzoi - 1
Boston Terrier - 1
Briard - 1
Bull breed mutt - 4
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Chihuahua - 8
Chihuahua cross- 2
Chinese Crested (Powderpuff) - 3
CKCS - 4
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
Doberman - 1
English Cocker Spaniel - 4
English Springer Spaniel - 3
English Toy Terrier - 1
French Bulldog- 1
Golden retriever -3
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 2
GSD - 7
GSD mutt - 4
German Shorthaired Pointer - 1
GWP mix - 1
Hovawart - 2
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 4
Jack Russell Mutt - 4
Jack Russell Terrier- 5
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Komondor - 1
Labrador Retriever - 2
*Lakeland Terrier - 1*
Lurcher - 10
Miniature Poodle - 1
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Mongrel - 9
Newfoundland - 4
Old English Bulldog - 1
Papillon - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 1
Patterdale Terrier - 1
Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
Podenco - 1
Pointer - 1
*Pointerdor - 1*
Poodle mutt - 1
Pug cross - 4
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Rottweiler - 3
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Toy - 1
Shar-Pei - 1
Shar-Pei Mutt - 2
Sheltie mutt - 1
Shih Tzu- 1
Smooth collie - 1
Smooth fox terrier - 2
Springer Spaniel - 1
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 8
Staffordshire Bull Terrier mutt - 2
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier mutt - 3
Toy poodle - 2
West Highland White Terrier - 8
Whippet - 3
YorkshireTerrier - 3


----------



## CheddarS

Akita - 1
AmBull - 2
AmBull x Border collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Australian shepherd - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bearded Collie - 2
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) - 1
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 17
Border Collie Mutt - 5
Border Terrier - 1
Borzoi - 1
Boston Terrier - 1
Briard - 1
Bull breed mutt - 4
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Chihuahua - 8
Chihuahua cross- 2
Chinese Crested (Powderpuff) - 3
CKCS - 4
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
Doberman - 1
English Cocker Spaniel - 4
English Springer Spaniel - 3
English Toy Terrier - 1
French Bulldog- 1
Golden retriever -3
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 2
GSD - 7
GSD mutt - 4
German Shorthaired Pointer - 1
GWP mix - 1
Hovawart - 2
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 4
Jack Russell Mutt - 4
Jack Russell Terrier- 5
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Komondor - 1
Labrador Retriever - 2
*Lakeland Terrier - 1*
Lurcher - 10
Miniature Poodle - 1
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Mongrel - 9
Newfoundland - 4
Old English Bulldog - 1
Papillon - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 1
Patterdale Terrier - 1
Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
Podenco - 1
Pointer - 1
*Pointerdor - 1*
Poodle mutt - 1
Pug cross - 4
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Rottweiler - 3
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Toy - 1
Shar-Pei - 1
Shar-Pei Mutt - 2
Sheltie mutt - 1
Shih Tzu- 1
Smooth collie - 1
Smooth fox terrier - 2
Springer Spaniel - 1
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 8
Staffordshire Bull Terrier mutt - 2
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier mutt - 3
Toy poodle - 2
Weimaraner - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 8
Whippet - 3
YorkshireTerrier - 3

Missing some HPRs, so added a weimie to the mix


----------



## CheddarS

Akita - 1
AmBull - 2
AmBull x Border collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Australian shepherd - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bearded Collie - 2
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) - 1
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 17
Border Collie Mutt - 5
Border Terrier - 1
Borzoi - 1
Boston Terrier - 1
Briard - 1
Bull breed mutt - 4
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Chihuahua - 8
Chihuahua cross- 2
Chinese Crested (Powderpuff) - 3
CKCS - 4
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
Doberman - 1
English Cocker Spaniel - 4
English Springer Spaniel - 3
English Toy Terrier - 1
French Bulldog- 1
Golden retriever -3
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 2
GSD - 7
GSD mutt - 4
German Shorthaired Pointer - 1
GWP mix - 1
Hovawart - 2
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 4
Jack Russell Mutt - 4
Jack Russell Terrier- 5
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Komondor - 1
Labrador Retriever - 2
*Lakeland Terrier - 1*
Lurcher - 10
Miniature Poodle - 1
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Mongrel - 9
Newfoundland - 4
Old English Bulldog - 1
Papillon - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 1
Patterdale Terrier - 1
Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
Podenco - 1
Pointer - 1
*Pointerdor - 1*
Poodle mutt - 1
Pug cross - 4
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Rottweiler - 3
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Toy - 1
Shar-Pei - 1
Shar-Pei Mutt - 2
Sheltie mutt - 1
Shih Tzu- 1
Smooth collie - 1
Smooth fox terrier - 2
Springer Spaniel - 1
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 8
Staffordshire Bull Terrier mutt - 2
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier mutt - 3
Toy poodle - Weimaraner -q
West Highland White Terrier - 8
Whippet - 3
YorkshireTerrier - 3

Lacking In HPRs so added a weimie


----------



## pinklizzy

Akita - 1
AmBull - 2
AmBull x Border collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Australian shepherd - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bearded Collie - 2
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) - 1
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 17
Border Collie Mutt - 5
Border Terrier - 1
Borzoi - 1
Boston Terrier - 1
Briard - 1
Bull breed mutt - 4
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Chihuahua - 8
Chihuahua cross- 2
Chinese Crested (Powderpuff) - 3
CKCS - 4
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
Doberman - 1
English Cocker Spaniel - 4
English Springer Spaniel - 3
English Toy Terrier - 1
French Bulldog- 1
Golden retriever -3
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 2
GSD - 7
GSD mutt - 4
German Shorthaired Pointer - 1
GWP mix - 1
Hovawart - 2
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 4
Jack Russell Mutt - 4
Jack Russell Terrier- 5
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Komondor - 1
Labrador Retriever - 2
Lakeland Terrier - 1
Lurcher - 10
*Miniature Poodle - 2*
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Mongrel - 9
Newfoundland - 4
Old English Bulldog - 1
Papillon - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 1
Patterdale Terrier - 1
Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
Podenco - 1
Pointer - 1
Pointerdor - 1
Poodle mutt - 1
*Pug cross - 5*
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Rottweiler - 3
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Toy - 1
Shar-Pei - 1
Shar-Pei Mutt - 2
Sheltie mutt - 1
Shih Tzu- 1
Smooth collie - 1
Smooth fox terrier - 2
Springer Spaniel - 1
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 8
Staffordshire Bull Terrier mutt - 2
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier mutt - 3
Toy poodle - Weimaraner -q
West Highland White Terrier - 8
Whippet - 3
YorkshireTerrier - 3

Added my two, a mini poodle and pug x beagle.


----------



## Guest

CheddarS said:


> Lacking In HPRs so added a weimie


Did you add him? I don't see weimies, or am I going blind?


----------



## Team_Trouble

Oops... Sorry I made a mistake and the weimaraner is next to the toy poodle could somebody please sort is not easy on a tablet.


----------



## Guest

Akita - 1
AmBull - 2
AmBull x Border collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Australian shepherd - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bearded Collie - 2
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) - 1
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 17
Border Collie Mutt - 5
Border Terrier - 1
Borzoi - 1
Boston Terrier - 1
Briard - 1
Bull breed mutt - 4
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Chihuahua - 8
Chihuahua cross- 2
Chinese Crested (Powderpuff) - 3
CKCS - 4
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
Doberman - 1
English Cocker Spaniel - 4
English Springer Spaniel - 3
English Toy Terrier - 1
French Bulldog- 1
Golden retriever -3
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 2
GSD - 7
GSD mutt - 4
German Shorthaired Pointer - 1
GWP mix - 1
Hovawart - 2
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 4
Jack Russell Mutt - 4
Jack Russell Terrier- 5
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Komondor - 1
Labrador Retriever - 2
Lakeland Terrier - 1
Lurcher - 10
*Miniature Poodle - 2*
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Mongrel - 9
Newfoundland - 4
Old English Bulldog - 1
Papillon - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 1
Patterdale Terrier - 1
Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
Podenco - 1
Pointer - 1
Pointerdor - 1
Poodle mutt - 1
*Pug cross - 5*
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Rottweiler - 3
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Toy - 1
Shar-Pei - 1
Shar-Pei Mutt - 2
Sheltie mutt - 1
Shih Tzu- 1
Smooth collie - 1
Smooth fox terrier - 2
Springer Spaniel - 1
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 8
Staffordshire Bull Terrier mutt - 2
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier mutt - 3
Toy poodle - 2
Weimaraner - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 8
Whippet - 3
YorkshireTerrier - 3


----------



## cheekyscrip

can you add podenco maneto (though he is a cross of...)


----------



## cheekyscrip

ouesi said:


> Akita - 1
> AmBull - 2
> AmBull x Border collie - 1
> American Hairless - 1
> Australian shepherd - 1
> Beagle Mutt - 1
> Bearded Collie - 2
> Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) - 1
> Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
> Bichon Frise - 1
> Border Collie - 17
> Border Collie Mutt - 5
> Border Terrier - 1
> Borzoi - 1
> Boston Terrier - 1
> Briard - 1
> Bull breed mutt - 4
> Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
> Chihuahua - 8
> Chihuahua cross- 2
> Chinese Crested (Powderpuff) - 3
> CKCS - 4
> Dalmatian - 1
> Dachshund - 2
> Doberman - 1
> English Cocker Spaniel - 4
> English Springer Spaniel - 3
> English Toy Terrier - 1
> French Bulldog- 1
> Golden retriever -3
> Great Dane - 1
> Greyhound - 2
> GSD - 7
> GSD mutt - 4
> German Shorthaired Pointer - 1
> GWP mix - 1
> Hovawart - 2
> Husky - 1
> Husky mutt - 4
> Jack Russell Mutt - 4
> Jack Russell Terrier- 5
> King Charles Spaniel - 1
> Komondor - 1
> Labrador Retriever - 2
> Lakeland Terrier - 1
> Lurcher - 10
> *Miniature Poodle - 2*
> Miniature Schnauzer - 1
> Mongrel - 9
> Newfoundland - 4
> Old English Bulldog - 1
> Papillon - 1
> Parson Russell Terrier - 1
> Patterdale Terrier - 1
> Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
> Podenco - 1
> podenco maneto cross
> Pointer - 1
> Pointerdor - 1
> Poodle mutt - 1
> *Pug cross - 5*
> Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
> Rottie mutt - 2
> Rottweiler - 3
> Rough Collie - 1
> Russian Toy - 1
> Shar-Pei - 1
> Shar-Pei Mutt - 2
> Sheltie mutt - 1
> Shih Tzu- 1
> Smooth collie - 1
> Smooth fox terrier - 2
> Springer Spaniel - 1
> Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 8
> Staffordshire Bull Terrier mutt - 2
> Standard Poodle -1
> Terrier mutt - 3
> Toy poodle - 2
> Weimaraner - 1
> West Highland White Terrier - 8
> Whippet - 3
> YorkshireTerrier - 3


----------



## Rach&Miko

Yay collies! I'm amazed there's not more labs, staffs etc though


----------



## Guest

Akita - 1
AmBull - 2
AmBull x Border collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Australian shepherd - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bearded Collie - 2
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) - 1
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 17
Border Collie Mutt - 5
Border Terrier - 1
Borzoi - 1
Boston Terrier - 1
Briard - 1
Bull breed mutt - 4
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Chihuahua - 8
Chihuahua cross- 2
Chinese Crested (Powderpuff) - 3
CKCS - 4
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
Doberman - 1
English Cocker Spaniel - 4
English Springer Spaniel - 3
English Toy Terrier - 1
French Bulldog- 1
Golden retriever -3
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 2
GSD - 7
GSD mutt - 4
German Shorthaired Pointer - 1
GWP mix - 1
Hovawart - 2
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 4
Jack Russell Mutt - 4
Jack Russell Terrier- 5
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Komondor - 1
Labrador Retriever - 2
Lakeland Terrier - 1
Lurcher - 10
Miniature Poodle - 2
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Mongrel - 9
Newfoundland - 4
Old English Bulldog - 1
Papillon - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 1
Patterdale Terrier - 1
Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
Podenco - 1
podenco mane to cross - 1
Pointer - 1
Pointerdor - 1
Poodle mutt - 1
Pug cross - 5
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Rottweiler - 3
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Toy - 1
Shar-Pei - 1
Shar-Pei Mutt - 2
Sheltie mutt - 1
Shih Tzu- 1
Smooth collie - 1
Smooth fox terrier - 2
Springer Spaniel - 1
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 8
Staffordshire Bull Terrier mutt - 2
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier mutt - 3
Toy poodle - 2
Weimaraner - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 8
Whippet - 3
YorkshireTerrier - 3


----------



## Happy Paws2

I didn't realize how many different breeds there were on here.


----------



## Rott lover

In the words of gone in 60 seconds That is one big list lol


----------



## ElizabethGrace

Akita - 1
AmBull - 2
AmBull x Border collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Australian shepherd - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bearded Collie - 2
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) - 1
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 17
Border Collie Mutt - 5
Border Terrier - 1
Borzoi - 1
Boston Terrier - 1
Briard - 1
Bull breed mutt - 4
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Czechoslovakian Wolfdog - 1
Chihuahua - 8
Chihuahua cross- 2
Chinese Crested (Powderpuff) - 3
CKCS - 4
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
Doberman - 1
English Cocker Spaniel - 4
English Springer Spaniel - 3
English Toy Terrier - 1
French Bulldog- 1
Golden retriever -3
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 2
GSD - 7
GSD mutt - 4
German Shorthaired Pointer - 1
GWP mix - 1
Hovawart - 2
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 4
Jack Russell Mutt - 4
Jack Russell Terrier- 5
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Komondor - 1
Labrador Retriever - 2
Lakeland Terrier - 1
Lurcher - 10
Miniature Poodle - 2
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Mongrel - 9
Newfoundland - 4
Old English Bulldog - 1
Papillon - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 1
Patterdale Terrier - 1
Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
Podenco - 1
podenco mane to cross - 1
Pointer - 1
Pointerdor - 1
Poodle mutt - 1
Pug cross - 5
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Rottweiler - 3
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Toy - 1
Shar-Pei - 1
Shar-Pei Mutt - 2
Sheltie mutt - 1
Shih Tzu- 1
Smooth collie - 1
Smooth fox terrier - 2
Springer Spaniel - 1
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 8
Staffordshire Bull Terrier mutt - 2
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier mutt - 3
Toy poodle - 2
Weimaraner - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 8
Whippet - 3
YorkshireTerrier - 3

Added my Czechoslovakian wolfdog. Hope you don't mind.


----------



## Phoolf

Akita - 1
AmBull - 2
AmBull x Border collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Australian shepherd - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bearded Collie - 2
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) - 1
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 17
Border Collie Mutt - 5
Border Terrier - 1
Borzoi - 1
Boston Terrier - 1
Briard - 1
Bull breed mutt - 4
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Czechoslovakian Wolfdog - 1
Chihuahua - 8
Chihuahua cross- 2
Chinese Crested (Powderpuff) - 3
CKCS - 4
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
Doberman - 1
English Cocker Spaniel - 4
English Springer Spaniel - 3
English Toy Terrier - 1
French Bulldog- 1
Golden retriever -3
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 2
GSD - 7
GSD mutt - 4
German Shorthaired Pointer - 1
GWP mix - 1
Hovawart - 2
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 4
Jack Russell Mutt - 4
Jack Russell Terrier- 5
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Komondor - 1
Labrador Retriever - 2
Lakeland Terrier - 1
Lurcher - 10
Miniature Poodle - 2
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
*Mongrel - 10*
Newfoundland - 4
Old English Bulldog - 1
Papillon - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 1
Patterdale Terrier - 1
Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
Podenco - 1
podenco mane to cross - 1
Pointer - 1
Pointerdor - 1
Poodle mutt - 1
Pug cross - 5
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Rottweiler - 3
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Toy - 1
Shar-Pei - 1
Shar-Pei Mutt - 2
Sheltie mutt - 1
Shih Tzu- 1
Smooth collie - 1
Smooth fox terrier - 2
Springer Spaniel - 1
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 8
Staffordshire Bull Terrier mutt - 2
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier mutt - 3
*Tornjak - 1*
Toy poodle - 2
Weimaraner - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 8
Whippet - 3
YorkshireTerrier - 3


----------



## kathryn773

Akita - 1
AmBull - 2
AmBull x Border collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Australian shepherd - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bearded Collie - 2
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) - 1
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 17
Border Collie Mutt - 5
Border Terrier - 1
Borzoi - 1
Boston Terrier - 1
Briard - 1
Bull breed mutt - 4
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Czechoslovakian Wolfdog - 1
Chihuahua - 8
Chihuahua cross- 2
Chinese Crested (Powderpuff) - 3
CKCS - 4
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
Doberman - 1
English Cocker Spaniel - 4
English Springer Spaniel - 3
English Toy Terrier - 1
French Bulldog- 1
Golden retriever -3
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 2
GSD - 7
GSD mutt - 4
German Shorthaired Pointer - 1
GWP mix - 1
Hovawart - 2
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 4
Jack Russell Mutt - 4
Jack Russell Terrier- 5
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Komondor - 1
Labrador Retriever - 2
Lakeland x Patterdale 1
Lakeland Terrier - 1
Lurcher - 10
Miniature Poodle - 2
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
*Mongrel - 10*
Newfoundland - 4
Old English Bulldog - 1
Papillon - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 1
Patterdale Terrier - 1
Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
Podenco - 1
podenco mane to cross - 1
Pointer - 1
Pointerdor - 1
Poodle mutt - 1
Pug cross - 5
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Rottweiler - 3
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Toy - 1
Shar-Pei - 1
Shar-Pei Mutt - 2
Sheltie mutt - 1
Shih Tzu- 1
Smooth collie - 1
Smooth fox terrier - 2
Springer Spaniel - 1
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 8
Staffordshire Bull Terrier mutt - 2
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier mutt - 3
*Tornjak - 1*
Toy poodle - 2
Weimaraner - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 8
Whippet - 3
YorkshireTerrier - 3


----------



## Alfshuman

Miniature Wirehair Dachshund


----------



## Pappychi

Akita - 1
AmBull - 2
AmBull x Border collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Australian shepherd - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bearded Collie - 2
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) - 1
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 17
Border Collie Mutt - 5
Border Terrier - 1
Borzoi - 1
Boston Terrier - 1
Briard - 1
Bull breed mutt - 4
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Czechoslovakian Wolfdog - 1
Chihuahua - 8
Chihuahua cross- 2
Chinese Crested (Powderpuff) - 3
CKCS - 4
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
Doberman - 1
English Cocker Spaniel - 4
English Springer Spaniel - 3
English Toy Terrier - 1
French Bulldog- 1
Golden retriever -3
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 2
GSD - 7
GSD mutt - 4
German Shorthaired Pointer - 1
GWP mix - 1
Hovawart - 2
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 4
Jack Russell Mutt - 4
Jack Russell Terrier- 5
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Komondor - 1
Labrador Retriever - 2
Lakeland x Patterdale 1
Lakeland Terrier - 1
Lurcher - 10
Miniature Poodle - 2
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Miniature Wirehaired Dachshund - 1
*Mongrel - 10*
Newfoundland - 4
Old English Bulldog - 1
Papillon - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 1
Patterdale Terrier - 1
Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
Podenco - 1
Podenco Mane To Cross - 1
Pointer - 1
Pointerdor - 1
Poodle mutt - 1
Pug cross - 5
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Rottweiler - 3
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Toy - 1
Shar-Pei - 1
Shar-Pei Mutt - 2
Sheltie mutt - 1
Shih Tzu- 1
Smooth collie - 1
Smooth fox terrier - 2
Springer Spaniel - 1
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 8
Staffordshire Bull Terrier mutt - 2
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier mutt - 3
*Tornjak - 1*
Toy poodle - 2
Weimaraner - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 8
Whippet - 3
YorkshireTerrier - 3


----------



## Rosie64

I don't know how I missed this thread, I have only just seen it, don't know how to add Chip to the list but he is a PUG if someone can add him for me please.
I can only see Pug crosses on the list so far


----------



## Team_Trouble

Akita - 1
AmBull - 2
AmBull x Border collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Australian shepherd - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bearded Collie - 2
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) - 1
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 17
Border Collie Mutt - 5
Border Terrier - 1
Borzoi - 1
Boston Terrier - 1
Briard - 1
Bull breed mutt - 4
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Czechoslovakian Wolfdog - 1
Chihuahua - 8
Chihuahua cross- 2
Chinese Crested (Powderpuff) - 3
CKCS - 4
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
Doberman - 1
English Cocker Spaniel - 4
English Springer Spaniel - 3
English Toy Terrier - 1
French Bulldog- 1
Golden retriever -3
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 2
GSD - 7
GSD mutt - 4
German Shorthaired Pointer - 1
GWP mix - 1
Hovawart - 2
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 4
Jack Russell Mutt - 4
Jack Russell Terrier- 5
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Komondor - 1
Labrador Retriever - 2
Lakeland x Patterdale 1
Lakeland Terrier - 1
Lurcher - 10
Miniature Poodle - 2
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Miniature Wirehaired Dachshund - 1
Mongrel - 10
Newfoundland - 4
Old English Bulldog - 1
Papillon - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 1
Patterdale Terrier - 1
Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
Podenco - 1
Podenco Mane To Cross - 1
Pointer - 1
Pointerdor - 1
Poodle mutt - 1
*Pug - 1*
Pug cross - 5
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Rottweiler - 3
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Toy - 1
Shar-Pei - 1
Shar-Pei Mutt - 2
Sheltie mutt - 1
Shih Tzu- 1
Smooth collie - 1
Smooth fox terrier - 2
Springer Spaniel - 1
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 8
Staffordshire Bull Terrier mutt - 2
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier mutt - 3
Tornjak - 1
Toy poodle - 2
Weimaraner - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 8
Whippet - 3
YorkshireTerrier - 3

I've added him on Rosie


----------



## caju

What surprises me most is the amount of dogs that we only have one of!


----------



## estrelaslave23

Akita - 1
AmBull - 2
AmBull x Border collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Australian shepherd - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bearded Collie - 2
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) - 1
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 17
Border Collie Mutt - 5
Border Terrier - 1
Borzoi - 1
Boston Terrier - 1
Briard - 1
Bull breed mutt - 4
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Czechoslovakian Wolfdog - 1
Chihuahua - 8
Chihuahua cross- 2
Chinese Crested (Powderpuff) - 3
CKCS - 4
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
Doberman - 1
English Cocker Spaniel - 4
English Springer Spaniel - 3
English Toy Terrier - 1
*Estrela Mountain Dog - 1*
French Bulldog- 1
Golden retriever -3
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 2
GSD - 7
GSD mutt - 4
German Shorthaired Pointer - 1
GWP mix - 1
Hovawart - 2
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 4
Jack Russell Mutt - 4
Jack Russell Terrier- 5
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Komondor - 1
Labrador Retriever - 2
Lakeland x Patterdale 1
Lakeland Terrier - 1
Lurcher - 10
Miniature Poodle - 2
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Miniature Wirehaired Dachshund - 1
Mongrel - 10
Newfoundland - 4
Old English Bulldog - 1
Papillon - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 1
Patterdale Terrier - 1
Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
Podenco - 1
Podenco Mane To Cross - 1
Pointer - 1
Pointerdor - 1
Poodle mutt - 1
*Pug - 1*
Pug cross - 5
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Rottweiler - 3
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Toy - 1
Shar-Pei - 1
Shar-Pei Mutt - 2
Sheltie mutt - 1
Shih Tzu- 1
Smooth collie - 1
Smooth fox terrier - 2
Springer Spaniel - 1
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 8
Staffordshire Bull Terrier mutt - 2
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier mutt - 3
Tornjak - 1
Toy poodle - 2
Weimaraner - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 8
Whippet - 3
YorkshireTerrier - 3

Just added the Estrela.


----------



## mrs phas

Akita 1
AmBull - 2
AmBull x Border collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Australian shepherd - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bearded Collie - 2
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) - 1
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 17
Border Collie Mutt - 5
Border Terrier - 1
Borzoi - 1
Boston Terrier - 1
Briard - 1
Bull breed mutt - 4
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Czechoslovakian Wolfdog - 1
Chihuahua - 8
Chihuahua cross- 2
Chinese Crested (Powderpuff) - 3
*Chinese Crested [Hairless] 1*
CKCS - 4
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
Doberman - 1
English Cocker Spaniel - 4
English Springer Spaniel - 3
English Toy Terrier - 1
Estrela Mountain Dog - 1
French Bulldog- 1
Golden retriever -3
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 2
GSD - 7
GSD mutt - 4
German Shorthaired Pointer - 1
GWP mix - 1
Hovawart - 2
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 4
Jack Russell Mutt - 4
Jack Russell Terrier- 5
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Komondor - 1
Labrador Retriever - 2
Lakeland x Patterdale 1
Lakeland Terrier - 1
Lurcher - 10
Miniature Poodle - 2
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Miniature Wirehaired Dachshund - 1
Mongrel -* 11*
Newfoundland - 4
Old English Bulldog - 1
Papillon - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 1
Patterdale Terrier - 1
Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
Podenco - 1
Podenco Mane To Cross - 1
Pointer - 1
Pointerdor - 1
Poodle mutt - 1
Pug - 1
Pug cross - 5
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Rottweiler - 3
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Toy - 1
Shar-Pei - 1
Shar-Pei Mutt - 2
Sheltie mutt - 1
Shih Tzu- 1
Smooth collie - 1
Smooth fox terrier - 2
Springer Spaniel - 1
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 8
Staffordshire Bull Terrier mutt - 2
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier mutt - 3
Tornjak - 1
Toy poodle - 2
*Volpino Italiano 1*
Weimaraner - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 8
Whippet - 3
YorkshireTerrier - 3

added 
Chinese Crested hairless 1
Volpino Italiano 1
and
1 more to the mongrel


----------



## Jess Pryce

17


----------



## Meezey

Akita 1
AmBull - 2
AmBull x Border collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Australian shepherd - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bearded Collie - 2
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) - 1
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 17
Border Collie Mutt - 5
Border Terrier - 1
Borzoi - 1
Boston Terrier - 1
Briard - 1
Bull breed mutt - 4
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Czechoslovakian Wolfdog - 1
Chihuahua - 8
Chihuahua cross- 2
Chinese Crested (Powderpuff) - 3
Chinese Crested [Hairless] 1
CKCS - 4
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
Doberman - 1
English Cocker Spaniel - 4
English Springer Spaniel - 3
English Toy Terrier - 1
Estrela Mountain Dog - 1
French Bulldog- 2
Golden retriever -3
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 2
GSD - 7
GSD mutt - 4
German Shorthaired Pointer - 1
GWP mix - 1
Hovawart - 2
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 4
Jack Russell Mutt - 4
Jack Russell Terrier- 5
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Komondor - 1
Labrador Retriever - 2
Lakeland x Patterdale 1
Lakeland Terrier - 1
Lurcher - 10
Miniature Poodle - 2
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Miniature Wirehaired Dachshund - 1
Mongrel - 11
Newfoundland - 4
Old English Bulldog - 1
Papillon - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 1
Patterdale Terrier - 1
Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
Podenco - 1
Podenco Mane To Cross - 1
Pointer - 1
Pointerdor - 1
Poodle mutt - 1
Pug - 1
Pug cross - 5
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Rottweiler - 3
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Toy - 1
Shar-Pei - 1
Shar-Pei Mutt - 2
Sheltie mutt - 1
Shih Tzu- 1
Smooth collie - 1
Smooth fox terrier - 2
Springer Spaniel - 1
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 8
Staffordshire Bull Terrier mutt - 2
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier mutt - 3
Tornjak - 1
Toy poodle - 2
Volpino Italiano 1
Weimaraner - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 8
Whippet - 3
YorkshireTerrier -3

Another Frenchie added


----------



## MissPink

Can someone please add GSD and a Malinois please
Thanks


----------



## Nettles

Akita 1
AmBull - 2
AmBull x Border collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Australian shepherd - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bearded Collie - 2
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) - 1
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 17
Border Collie Mutt - 5
Border Terrier - 1
Borzoi - 1
Boston Terrier - 1
Briard - 1
Bull breed mutt - 4
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Czechoslovakian Wolfdog - 1
Chihuahua - 8
Chihuahua cross- 2
Chinese Crested (Powderpuff) - 3
Chinese Crested [Hairless] 1
CKCS - 4
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
Doberman - 1
English Cocker Spaniel - 4
English Springer Spaniel - 3
English Toy Terrier - 1
Estrela Mountain Dog - 1
French Bulldog- 2
Golden retriever -3
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 2
*GSD - 8*
GSD mutt - 4
German Shorthaired Pointer - 1
GWP mix - 1
Hovawart - 2
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 4
Jack Russell Mutt - 4
Jack Russell Terrier- 5
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Komondor - 1
Labrador Retriever - 2
Lakeland x Patterdale 1
Lakeland Terrier - 1
Lurcher - 10
*Malanois - 1*
Miniature Poodle - 2
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Miniature Wirehaired Dachshund - 1
Mongrel - 11
Newfoundland - 4
Old English Bulldog - 1
Papillon - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 1
Patterdale Terrier - 1
Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
Podenco - 1
Podenco Mane To Cross - 1
Pointer - 1
Pointerdor - 1
Poodle mutt - 1
Pug - 1
Pug cross - 5
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Rottweiler - 3
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Toy - 1
Shar-Pei - 1
Shar-Pei Mutt - 2
Sheltie mutt - 1
Shih Tzu- 1
Smooth collie - 1
Smooth fox terrier - 2
Springer Spaniel - 1
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 8
Staffordshire Bull Terrier mutt - 2
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier mutt - 3
Tornjak - 1
Toy poodle - 2
Volpino Italiano 1
Weimaraner - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 8
Whippet - 3
YorkshireTerrier -3

Done @MissPink


----------



## MissPink

Thank you @Nettles


----------



## Laney_Lemons

I have a whippet x Poodle


----------



## Duck toller

1 Golden Retriever 
2 Nova Scotia Duck Toller Retriever,s
1 Mini American Shepard.


----------



## Guest

Adding @Duck toller 
I'm not familiar with the mini American Shepherd, did you mean Australian Shepherd?

Akita 1
AmBull - 2
AmBull x Border collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Australian shepherd - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bearded Collie - 2
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) - 1
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 17
Border Collie Mutt - 5
Border Terrier - 1
Borzoi - 1
Boston Terrier - 1
Briard - 1
Bull breed mutt - 4
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Czechoslovakian Wolfdog - 1
Chihuahua - 8
Chihuahua cross- 2
Chinese Crested (Powderpuff) - 3
Chinese Crested [Hairless] 1
CKCS - 4
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
Doberman - 1
English Cocker Spaniel - 4
English Springer Spaniel - 3
English Toy Terrier - 1
Estrela Mountain Dog - 1
French Bulldog- 2
Golden retriever - 4
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 2
GSD - 8
GSD mutt - 4
German Shorthaired Pointer - 1
GWP mix - 1
Hovawart - 2
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 4
Jack Russell Mutt - 4
Jack Russell Terrier- 5
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Komondor - 1
Labrador Retriever - 2
Lakeland x Patterdale 1
Lakeland Terrier - 1
Lurcher - 10
Malanois - 1
Mini American Shepherd 1
Miniature Poodle - 2
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Miniature Wirehaired Dachshund - 1
Mongrel - 11
Newfoundland - 4
Nova Scotia Duck Toller Retriever - 2
Old English Bulldog - 1
Papillon - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 1
Patterdale Terrier - 1
Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
Podenco - 1
Podenco Mane To Cross - 1
Pointer - 1
Pointerdor - 1
Poodle mutt - 1
Pug - 1
Pug cross - 5
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Rottweiler - 3
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Toy - 1
Shar-Pei - 1
Shar-Pei Mutt - 2
Sheltie mutt - 1
Shih Tzu- 1
Smooth collie - 1
Smooth fox terrier - 2
Springer Spaniel - 1
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 8
Staffordshire Bull Terrier mutt - 2
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier mutt - 3
Tornjak - 1
Toy poodle - 2
Volpino Italiano 1
Weimaraner - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 8
Whippet - 3
YorkshireTerrier -3


----------



## bogdog

Akita 1
AmBull - 2
AmBull x Border collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Australian shepherd - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bearded Collie - 2
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) - 2
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 17
Border Collie Mutt - 5
Border Terrier - 1
Borzoi - 1
Boston Terrier - 1
Briard - 1
Bull breed mutt - 4
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Czechoslovakian Wolfdog - 1
Chihuahua - 8
Chihuahua cross- 2
Chinese Crested (Powderpuff) - 3
Chinese Crested [Hairless] 1
CKCS - 4
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
Doberman - 1
English Cocker Spaniel - 4
English Springer Spaniel - 3
English Toy Terrier - 1
Estrela Mountain Dog - 1
French Bulldog- 2
Golden retriever - 4
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 2
GSD - 8
GSD mutt - 4
German Shorthaired Pointer - 1
GWP mix - 1
Hovawart - 2
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 4
Jack Russell Mutt - 4
Jack Russell Terrier- 5
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Komondor - 1
Labrador Retriever - 2
Lakeland x Patterdale 1
Lakeland Terrier - 1
Lurcher - 10
Mini American Shepherd 1
Miniature Pinscher 1
Miniature Poodle - 2
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Miniature Wirehaired Dachshund - 1
Mongrel - 11
Newfoundland - 4
Nova Scotia Duck Toller Retriever - 2
Old English Bulldog - 1
Papillon - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 1
Patterdale Terrier - 1
Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
Podenco - 1
Podenco Mane To Cross - 1
Pointer - 1
Pointerdor - 1
Poodle mutt - 1
Pug - 1
Pug cross - 5
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Rottweiler - 3
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Toy - 1
Shar-Pei - 1
Shar-Pei Mutt - 2
Sheltie mutt - 1
Shih Tzu- 1
Smooth collie - 1
Smooth fox terrier - 2
Springer Spaniel - 1
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 8
Staffordshire Bull Terrier mutt - 3
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier mutt - 3
Tornjak - 1
Toy poodle - 2
Volpino Italiano 1
Weimaraner - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 8
Whippet - 3
YorkshireTerrier -3

Malanois removed. Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) number increased by one.


----------



## Guest

---


----------



## Duck toller

Yeap, Mini American Shepard, exactly the same as the Australia Shepard but smaller . Anything under 46 cm.

Not the best photo, as she is asleep


----------



## Tyton

Akita 1
AmBull - 2
AmBull x Border collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Australian shepherd - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bearded Collie - 2
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) - 2
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 17
Border Collie Mutt - 5
Border Terrier - 1
Borzoi - 1
Boston Terrier - 1
Briard - 1
Bull breed mutt - 4
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Czechoslovakian Wolfdog - 1
Chihuahua - 8
Chihuahua cross- 2
Chinese Crested (Powderpuff) - 3
Chinese Crested [Hairless] 1
CKCS - 4
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
Doberman - 1
English Cocker Spaniel - 4
English Springer Spaniel - 3
English Toy Terrier - 1
Estrela Mountain Dog - 1
French Bulldog- 2
Golden retriever - 4
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 2
GSD - 8
GSD mutt - 4
German Shorthaired Pointer - 1
GWP mix - 1
Hovawart - 2
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 4
Jack Russell Mutt - 4
Jack Russell Terrier- 5
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Komondor - 1
Labrador Retriever - 2
Lakeland x Patterdale 1
Lakeland Terrier - 1
Lurcher - 10
Mini American Shepherd 1
Miniature Pinscher 1
Miniature Poodle - 2
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Miniature Wirehaired Dachshund - 1
Mongrel - 11
Newfoundland - 3
Nova Scotia Duck Toller Retriever - 2
Old English Bulldog - 1
Papillon - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 1
Patterdale Terrier - 1
Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
Podenco - 1
Podenco Mane To Cross - 1
Pointer - 1
Pointerdor - 1
Poodle mutt - 1
Pug - 1
Pug cross - 5
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Rottweiler - 3
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Toy - 1
Sarplaninac - 2
Shar-Pei - 1
Shar-Pei Mutt - 2
Sheltie mutt - 1
Shih Tzu- 1
Smooth collie - 1
Smooth fox terrier - 2
Springer Spaniel - 1
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 8
Staffordshire Bull Terrier mutt - 3
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier mutt - 3
*Tibetan Mastiff - 1*
Tornjak - 1
Toy poodle - 2
Volpino Italiano 1
Weimaraner - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 8
Whippet - 3
YorkshireTerrier -3

Edited to add Tibetan Mastiff x 1
(and also to subtract Tyton from the Newfie count  )


----------



## tantrumbean

Akita 1
AmBull - 2
AmBull x Border collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Australian shepherd - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bearded Collie - 2
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) - 2
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 17
Border Collie Mutt - 6
Border Terrier - 1
Borzoi - 1
Boston Terrier - 1
Briard - 1
Bull breed mutt - 4
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Czechoslovakian Wolfdog - 1
Chihuahua - 8
Chihuahua cross- 2
Chinese Crested (Powderpuff) - 3
Chinese Crested [Hairless] 1
CKCS - 4
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
Doberman - 1
English Cocker Spaniel - 4
English Springer Spaniel - 3
English Toy Terrier - 1
Estrela Mountain Dog - 1
French Bulldog- 2
Golden retriever - 4
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 2
GSD - 8
GSD mutt - 4
German Shorthaired Pointer - 1
GWP mix - 1
Hovawart - 2
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 4
*Irish Terrier - 1*
Jack Russell Mutt - 4
Jack Russell Terrier- 5
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Komondor - 1
Labrador Retriever - 2
Lakeland x Patterdale 1
Lakeland Terrier - 1
Lurcher - 10
Mini American Shepherd 1
Miniature Pinscher 1
Miniature Poodle - 2
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Miniature Wirehaired Dachshund - 1
Mongrel - 11
Newfoundland - 3
Nova Scotia Duck Toller Retriever - 2
Old English Bulldog - 1
Papillon - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 1
Patterdale Terrier - 1
Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
Podenco - 1
Podenco Mane To Cross - 1
Pointer - 1
Pointerdor - 1
Poodle mutt - 1
Pug - 1
Pug cross - 5
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Rottweiler - 3
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Toy - 1
Sarplaninac - 2
Shar-Pei - 1
Shar-Pei Mutt - 2
Sheltie mutt - 1
Shih Tzu- 1
Smooth collie - 1
Smooth fox terrier - 2
Springer Spaniel - 1
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 8
Staffordshire Bull Terrier mutt - 3
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier mutt - 3
Tibetan Mastiff - 1
Tornjak - 1
Toy poodle - 2
Volpino Italiano 1
Weimaraner - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 8
Whippet - 3
YorkshireTerrier -3

Added Irish Terriers (and another Border Collie Mutt)


----------



## ChristineJ21

Akita 1
AmBull - 2
AmBull x Border collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
*Anglo-French Hound - 1*
Australian shepherd - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bearded Collie - 2
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) - 2
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 17
Border Collie Mutt - 6
Border Terrier - 1
Borzoi - 1
Boston Terrier - 1
Briard - 1
Bull breed mutt - 4
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Czechoslovakian Wolfdog - 1
Chihuahua - 8
Chihuahua cross- 2
Chinese Crested (Powderpuff) - 3
Chinese Crested [Hairless] 1
CKCS - 4
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
Doberman - 1
English Cocker Spaniel - 4
English Springer Spaniel - 3
English Toy Terrier - 1
Estrela Mountain Dog - 1
French Bulldog- 2
Golden retriever - 4
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 2
GSD - 8
GSD mutt - 4
German Shorthaired Pointer - 1
GWP mix - 1
Hovawart - 2
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 4
*Irish Terrier - 1*
Jack Russell Mutt - 4
Jack Russell Terrier- 5
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Komondor - 1
Labrador Retriever - 2
Lakeland x Patterdale 1
Lakeland Terrier - 1
Lurcher - 10
Mini American Shepherd 1
Miniature Pinscher 1
Miniature Poodle - 2
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Miniature Wirehaired Dachshund - 1
Mongrel - 11
Newfoundland - 3
Nova Scotia Duck Toller Retriever - 2
Old English Bulldog - 1
Papillon - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 1
Patterdale Terrier - 1
Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
Podenco - 1
Podenco Mane To Cross - 1
Pointer - 1
Pointerdor - 1
Poodle mutt - 1
Pug - 1
Pug cross - 5
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Rottweiler - 3
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Toy - 1
Sarplaninac - 2
Shar-Pei - 1
Shar-Pei Mutt - 2
Sheltie mutt - 1
Shih Tzu- 1
Smooth collie - 1
Smooth fox terrier - 2
Springer Spaniel - 1
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 8
Staffordshire Bull Terrier mutt - 3
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier mutt - 3
Tibetan Mastiff - 1
Tornjak - 1
Toy poodle - 2
Volpino Italiano 1
Weimaraner - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 8
Whippet - 3
YorkshireTerrier -3

Added Anglo French Hound (also called Anglo-Normand Hound and sometimes Tricolore - although mine only has two colours)


----------



## cbcdesign

Akita 1
AmBull - 2
AmBull x Border collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
*Anglo-French Hound - 1*
Australian shepherd - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bearded Collie - 2
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) - 2
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 17
Border Collie Mutt - 6
Border Terrier - 1
Borzoi - 1
Boston Terrier - 1
Briard - 1
Bull breed mutt - 4
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Czechoslovakian Wolfdog - 1
Chihuahua - 8
Chihuahua cross- 2
Chinese Crested (Powderpuff) - 3
Chinese Crested [Hairless] 1
CKCS - 4
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
Doberman - 1
English Cocker Spaniel - 4
English Springer Spaniel - 3
English Toy Terrier - 1
Estrela Mountain Dog - 1
French Bulldog- 2
Golden retriever - 4
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 2
GSD - 9
GSD mutt - 4
German Shorthaired Pointer - 1
GWP mix - 1
Hovawart - 2
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 4
*Irish Terrier - 1*
Jack Russell Mutt - 4
Jack Russell Terrier- 5
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Komondor - 1
Labrador Retriever - 2
Lakeland x Patterdale 1
Lakeland Terrier - 1
Lurcher - 10
Mini American Shepherd 1
Miniature Pinscher 1
Miniature Poodle - 2
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Miniature Wirehaired Dachshund - 1
Mongrel - 11
Newfoundland - 3
Nova Scotia Duck Toller Retriever - 2
Old English Bulldog - 1
Papillon - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 1
Patterdale Terrier - 1
Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
Podenco - 1
Podenco Mane To Cross - 1
Pointer - 1
Pointerdor - 1
Poodle mutt - 1
Pug - 1
Pug cross - 5
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Rottweiler - 3
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Toy - 1
Sarplaninac - 2
Shar-Pei - 1
Shar-Pei Mutt - 2
Sheltie mutt - 1
Shih Tzu- 1
Smooth collie - 1
Smooth fox terrier - 2
Springer Spaniel - 1
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 8
Staffordshire Bull Terrier mutt - 3
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier mutt - 3
Tibetan Mastiff - 1
Tornjak - 1
Toy poodle - 2
Volpino Italiano 1
Weimaraner - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 8
Whippet - 3
YorkshireTerrier -3


----------



## Freyja

I have whippets, smooth chihuahuas long coated chihuahuas, a chinese crested hairy hairless a german spitz klien and italian greyhounds. I did have an e racing greyhound but we lost her due to a brain heamorrage 2 weeks ago


----------



## Doggiedelight

1 x Pugshire (pug x yorkie(
1 x Westie
1 x Yellow Labrador
1 x Chocolate Labrador

(Wasnt sure if your writing what specific crosses are or just crossbreeds, if so Penny is obviously a crossbreed  )


----------



## Happy Paws2

Freyja said:


> I have whippets, smooth chihuahuas long coated chihuahuas, a chinese crested hairy hairless a german spitz klien and italian greyhounds.* I did have an e racing greyhound but we lost her due to a brain heamorrage 2 weeks ago*


I'm so sorry for your loss, it's so sad when a beloved member of the family leaves us.


----------



## LeeM018

A couple of retrievers for me please  

1x Flat Coated Retriever
1x Golden Retriever


----------



## kimnevie

Could someone add 1 x English Springer Spaniel for me please


----------



## Luz

5 Prague Ratters. 1 crossbreed.


----------



## Mese

Could someone add 3 Border Collies for me please


----------



## Guest

Better add a soft coated wheaten terrier to the list.


----------



## Team_Trouble

Akita 1
AmBull - 2
AmBull x Border collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
*Anglo-French Hound - 1*
Australian shepherd - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bearded Collie - 2
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) - 2
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Bichon Frise - 1
*Border Collie - 20*
Border Collie Mutt - 6
Border Terrier - 1
Borzoi - 1
Boston Terrier - 1
Briard - 1
Bull breed mutt - 4
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Czechoslovakian Wolfdog - 1
Chihuahua - 8
Chihuahua cross- 2
Chinese Crested (Powderpuff) - 3
Chinese Crested [Hairless] 1
CKCS - 4
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
Doberman - 1
English Cocker Spaniel - 4
*English Springer Spaniel - 5*
English Toy Terrier - 1
Estrela Mountain Dog - 1
*Flat Coated Retriever - 1*
French Bulldog- 2
*Golden retriever - 5*
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 2
GSD - 9
GSD mutt - 4
German Shorthaired Pointer - 1
GWP mix - 1
Hovawart - 2
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 4
*Irish Terrier - 1*
Jack Russell Mutt - 4
Jack Russell Terrier- 5
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Komondor - 1
*Labrador Retriever - 4*
Lakeland x Patterdale 1
Lakeland Terrier - 1
Lurcher - 10
Mini American Shepherd 1
Miniature Pinscher 1
Miniature Poodle - 2
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Miniature Wirehaired Dachshund - 1
*Mongrel - 12*
Newfoundland - 3
Nova Scotia Duck Toller Retriever - 2
Old English Bulldog - 1
Papillon - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 1
Patterdale Terrier - 1
Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
Podenco - 1
Podenco Mane To Cross - 1
Pointer - 1
Pointerdor - 1
Poodle mutt - 1
*Prague Ratter - 5*
Pug - 1
*Pug cross - 6*
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Rottweiler - 3
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Toy - 1
Sarplaninac - 2
Shar-Pei - 1
Shar-Pei Mutt - 2
Sheltie mutt - 1
Shih Tzu- 1
Smooth collie - 1
Smooth fox terrier - 2
*Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier - 1*
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 8
Staffordshire Bull Terrier mutt - 3
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier mutt - 3
Tibetan Mastiff - 1
Tornjak - 1
Toy poodle - 2
Volpino Italiano 1
Weimaraner - 1
*West Highland White Terrier - 9*
Whippet - 3
YorkshireTerrier -3


----------



## Team_Trouble

@Freyja how many of each breed do you have please so I can add them?  thanks


----------



## Freyja

1 german spitz klien 
1 chinese crested
2 smooth chihuahuas 
6 long chihuahuas 
4 italian grehound
5 whippets


----------



## Team_Trouble

@Freyja, wow thats a lot of dogs !

Akita 1
American Bulldog - 2
American Bulldog x Border Collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Anglo-French Hound - 1
Australian Shepherd - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bearded Collie - 2
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) - 2
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 20
Border Collie Mutt - 6
Border Terrier - 1
Borzoi - 1
Boston Terrier - 1
Briard - 1
Bull Breed Mutt - 4
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Czechoslovakian Wolfdog - 1
*Chihuahua - 16*
Chihuahua Cross- 2
*Chinese Crested - 5*
Cavalier King Charles Spaniel - 4
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
Doberman - 1
English Cocker Spaniel - 4
English Springer Spaniel - 5
English Toy Terrier - 1
Estrela Mountain Dog - 1
Flat Coated Retriever - 1
French Bulldog- 2
*German Spitz Klein - 1*
German Shorthaired Pointer - 1
Golden Retriever - 5
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 2
German Shepherd - 9
German Shepherd Mutt - 4
German Wirehaired Pointer Mix - 1
Hovawart - 2
Husky - 1
Husky Mutt - 4
Irish Terrier - 1
*Italian Greyhound - 4*
Jack Russell Mutt - 4
Jack Russell Terrier- 5
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Komondor - 1
Labrador Retriever - 4
Lakeland x Patterdale 1
Lakeland Terrier - 1
Lurcher - 10
Mini American Shepherd 1
Miniature Pinscher 1
Miniature Poodle - 2
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Miniature Wirehaired Dachshund - 1
Mongrel - 12
Newfoundland - 3
Nova Scotia Duck Toller Retriever - 2
Old English Bulldog - 1
Papillon - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 1
Patterdale Terrier - 1
Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
Podenco - 1
Podenco Mane To Cross - 1
Pointer - 1
Pointerdor - 1
Poodle Mutt - 1
Prague Ratter - 5
Pug - 1
Pug Cross - 6
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottweiler Mutt - 2
Rottweiler - 3
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Toy - 1
Sarplaninac - 2
Shar-Pei - 1
Shar-Pei Mutt - 2
Sheltie Mutt - 1
Shih Tzu - 1
Smooth Collie - 1
Smooth Fox Terrier - 2
Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier - 1
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 8
Staffordshire Bull Terrier Mutt - 3
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier Mutt - 3
Tibetan Mastiff - 1
Tornjak - 1
Toy Poodle - 2
Volpino Italiano 1
Weimaraner - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 9
*Whippet - 8*
Yorkshire Terrier - 3


----------



## TwoPup

1 German shorthaired pointer
1 catahoula leopard dog


----------



## Team_Trouble

Akita 1
American Bulldog - 2
American Bulldog x Border Collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Anglo-French Hound - 1
Australian Shepherd - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bearded Collie - 2
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) - 2
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 20
Border Collie Mutt - 6
Border Terrier - 1
Borzoi - 1
Boston Terrier - 1
Briard - 1
Bull Breed Mutt - 4
*Catahoula Leopard Dog - 1*
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Czechoslovakian Wolfdog - 1
Chihuahua - 16
Chihuahua Cross- 2
Chinese Crested - 5
Cavalier King Charles Spaniel - 4
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
Doberman - 1
English Cocker Spaniel - 4
English Springer Spaniel - 5
English Toy Terrier - 1
Estrela Mountain Dog - 1
Flat Coated Retriever - 1
French Bulldog- 2
German Spitz Klein - 1
*German Shorthaired Pointer -* *2*
Golden Retriever - 5
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 2
German Shepherd - 9
German Shepherd Mutt - 4
German Wirehaired Pointer Mix - 1
Hovawart - 2
Husky - 1
Husky Mutt - 4
Irish Terrier - 1
Italian Greyhound - 4
Jack Russell Mutt - 4
Jack Russell Terrier- 5
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Komondor - 1
Labrador Retriever - 4
Lakeland x Patterdale 1
Lakeland Terrier - 1
Lurcher - 10
Mini American Shepherd 1
Miniature Pinscher 1
Miniature Poodle - 2
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Miniature Wirehaired Dachshund - 1
Mongrel - 12
Newfoundland - 3
Nova Scotia Duck Toller Retriever - 2
Old English Bulldog - 1
Papillon - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 1
Patterdale Terrier - 1
Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
Podenco - 1
Podenco Mane To Cross - 1
Pointer - 1
Pointerdor - 1
Poodle Mutt - 1
Prague Ratter - 5
Pug - 1
Pug Cross - 6
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottweiler Mutt - 2
Rottweiler - 3
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Toy - 1
Sarplaninac - 2
Shar-Pei - 1
Shar-Pei Mutt - 2
Sheltie Mutt - 1
Shih Tzu - 1
Smooth Collie - 1
Smooth Fox Terrier - 2
Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier - 1
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 8
Staffordshire Bull Terrier Mutt - 3
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier Mutt - 3
Tibetan Mastiff - 1
Tornjak - 1
Toy Poodle - 2
Volpino Italiano 1
Weimaraner - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 9
Whippet - 8
Yorkshire Terrier - 3


----------



## Sally's Mum

Mongrel


----------



## Team_Trouble

Akita 1
American Bulldog - 2
American Bulldog x Border Collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Anglo-French Hound - 1
Australian Shepherd - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bearded Collie - 2
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) - 2
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 20
Border Collie Mutt - 6
Border Terrier - 1
Borzoi - 1
Boston Terrier - 1
Briard - 1
Bull Breed Mutt - 4
Catahoula Leopard Dog - 1
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Czechoslovakian Wolfdog - 1
Chihuahua - 16
Chihuahua Cross- 2
Chinese Crested - 5
Cavalier King Charles Spaniel - 4
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
Doberman - 1
English Cocker Spaniel - 4
English Springer Spaniel - 5
English Toy Terrier - 1
Estrela Mountain Dog - 1
Flat Coated Retriever - 1
French Bulldog- 2
German Spitz Klein - 1
German Shorthaired Pointer - 2
Golden Retriever - 5
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 2
German Shepherd - 9
German Shepherd Mutt - 4
German Wirehaired Pointer Mix - 1
Hovawart - 2
Husky - 1
Husky Mutt - 4
Irish Terrier - 1
Italian Greyhound - 4
Jack Russell Mutt - 4
Jack Russell Terrier- 5
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Komondor - 1
Labrador Retriever - 4
Lakeland x Patterdale 1
Lakeland Terrier - 1
Lurcher - 10
Mini American Shepherd 1
Miniature Pinscher 1
Miniature Poodle - 2
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Miniature Wirehaired Dachshund - 1
Mongrel - 13
Newfoundland - 3
Nova Scotia Duck Toller Retriever - 2
Old English Bulldog - 1
Papillon - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 1
Patterdale Terrier - 1
Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
Podenco - 1
Podenco Mane To Cross - 1
Pointer - 1
Pointerdor - 1
Poodle Mutt - 1
Prague Ratter - 5
Pug - 1
Pug Cross - 6
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottweiler Mutt - 2
Rottweiler - 3
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Toy - 1
Sarplaninac - 2
Shar-Pei - 1
Shar-Pei Mutt - 2
Sheltie Mutt - 1
Shih Tzu - 1
Smooth Collie - 1
Smooth Fox Terrier - 2
Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier - 1
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 8
Staffordshire Bull Terrier Mutt - 3
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier Mutt - 3
Tibetan Mastiff - 1
Tornjak - 1
Toy Poodle - 2
Volpino Italiano 1
Weimaraner - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 9
Whippet - 8
Yorkshire Terrier - 3


----------



## kitty25

Could someone add my two please? Two German Shorthaired Pointers -thank you


----------



## Team_Trouble

Akita - 1
*Alaskan Malamute - 1*
American Bulldog - 2
American Bulldog x Border Collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Anglo-French Hound - 1
Australian Shepherd - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bearded Collie - 2
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) - 2
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 20
Border Collie Mutt - 6
Border Terrier - 1
Borzoi - 1
Boston Terrier - 1
Briard - 1
Bull Breed Mutt - 4
Catahoula Leopard Dog - 1
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Czechoslovakian Wolfdog - 1
Chihuahua - 16
Chihuahua Cross - 2
Chinese Crested - 5
Cavalier King Charles Spaniel - 4
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
Doberman - 1
English Cocker Spaniel - 4
English Springer Spaniel - 5
English Toy Terrier - 1
Estrela Mountain Dog - 1
Flat Coated Retriever - 1
French Bulldog - 2
German Spitz Klein - 1
*German Shorthaired Pointer - 4*
Golden Retriever - 5
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 2
German Shepherd - 9
German Shepherd Mutt - 4
German Wirehaired Pointer Mix - 1
Hovawart - 2
Husky - 1
*Husky Mutt - 5*
Irish Terrier - 1
Italian Greyhound - 4
Jack Russell Mutt - 4
Jack Russell Terrier- 5
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Komondor - 1
Labrador Retriever - 4
Lakeland x Patterdale 1
Lakeland Terrier - 1
Lurcher - 10
Mini American Shepherd - 1
Miniature Pinscher - 1
Miniature Poodle - 2
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Miniature Wirehaired Dachshund - 1
Mongrel - 13
Newfoundland - 3
Nova Scotia Duck Toller Retriever - 2
Old English Bulldog - 1
Papillon - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 1
Patterdale Terrier - 1
Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
Podenco - 1
Podenco Maneto Cross - 1
Pointer - 1
Pointerdor - 1
Poodle Mutt - 1
Prague Ratter - 5
Pug - 1
Pug Cross - 6
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
*Rottweiler - 4*
Rottweiler Mutt - 2
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Toy - 1
Sarplaninac - 2
Shar-Pei - 1
Shar-Pei Mutt - 2
Sheltie Mutt - 1
Shih Tzu - 1
Smooth Collie - 1
Smooth Fox Terrier - 2
Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier - 1
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 8
Staffordshire Bull Terrier Mutt - 3
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier Mutt - 3
Tibetan Mastiff - 1
Tornjak - 1
Toy Poodle - 2
Volpino Italiano - 1
Weimaraner - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 9
Whippet - 8
Yorkshire Terrier - 3


----------



## Team_Trouble

Oops double post


----------



## kitty25

Thank you x


----------



## Team_Trouble

You're welcome


----------



## MrsCx

Akita 1
Alaskan Malamute - 1
AmBull - 2
AmBull x Border collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Anglo-French Hound - 1
Australian shepherd - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bearded Collie - 2
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) - 2
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 17
Border Collie Mutt - 6
Border Terrier - 1
Borzoi - 1
Boston Terrier - 1
Briard - 1
Bull breed mutt - 4
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Czechoslovakian Wolfdog - 1
Chihuahua - 8
Chihuahua cross- 2
Chinese Crested (Powderpuff) - 3
Chinese Crested [Hairless] 1
CKCS - 4
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
Doberman - 1
English Cocker Spaniel - 4
English Springer Spaniel - 3
English Toy Terrier - 1
Estrela Mountain Dog - 1
French Bulldog- 2
Golden retriever - 4
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 2
GSD - 9
GSD mutt - 4
German Shorthaired Pointer - 1
GWP mix - 1
Hovawart - 2
Husky - 1
Husky mutt - 5
Irish Terrier - 1
Jack Russell Mutt - 4
Jack Russell Terrier- 5
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Komondor - 1
Labrador Retriever - 2
Lakeland x Patterdale 1
Lakeland Terrier - 1
Lurcher - 10
Mini American Shepherd 1
Miniature Pinscher 1
Miniature Poodle - 2
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Miniature Wirehaired Dachshund - 1
Mongrel - 11
Newfoundland - 3
Nova Scotia Duck Toller Retriever - 2
Old English Bulldog - 1
Papillon - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 1
Patterdale Terrier - 1
Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
Podenco - 1
Podenco Mane To Cross - 1
Pointer - 1
Pointerdor - 1
Poodle mutt - 1
Pug - 1
Pug cross - 5
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottie mutt - 2
Rottweiler - 4
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Toy - 1
Sarplaninac - 2
Shar-Pei - 1
Shar-Pei Mutt - 2
Sheltie mutt - 1
Shih Tzu- 1
Smooth collie - 1
Smooth fox terrier - 2
Springer Spaniel - 1
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 8
Staffordshire Bull Terrier mutt - 3
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier mutt - 3
Tibetan Mastiff - 1
Tornjak - 1
Toy poodle - 2
Volpino Italiano 1
Weimaraner - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 8
Whippet - 3
YorkshireTerrier -3


----------



## wooliewoo

I have 2 boxers (surprised boxers not listed as thought there were several on site  )


----------



## Team_Trouble

That is surprising isn't it? I suppose not everyone sees this post or gets to the end!

Akita - 1
Alaskan Malamute - 1
American Bulldog - 2
American Bulldog x Border Collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Anglo-French Hound - 1
Australian Shepherd - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bearded Collie - 2
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) - 2
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 20
Border Collie Mutt - 6
Border Terrier - 1
Borzoi - 1
Boston Terrier - 1
*Boxer - 2*
Briard - 1
Bull Breed Mutt - 4
Catahoula Leopard Dog - 1
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Czechoslovakian Wolfdog - 1
Chihuahua - 16
Chihuahua Cross - 2
Chinese Crested - 5
Cavalier King Charles Spaniel - 4
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
Doberman - 1
English Cocker Spaniel - 4
English Springer Spaniel - 5
English Toy Terrier - 1
Estrela Mountain Dog - 1
Flat Coated Retriever - 1
French Bulldog - 2
German Spitz Klein - 1
German Shorthaired Pointer - 4
Golden Retriever - 5
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 2
German Shepherd - 9
German Shepherd Mutt - 4
German Wirehaired Pointer Mix - 1
Hovawart - 2
Husky - 1
Husky Mutt - 5
Irish Terrier - 1
Italian Greyhound - 4
Jack Russell Mutt - 4
Jack Russell Terrier- 5
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Komondor - 1
Labrador Retriever - 4
Lakeland x Patterdale 1
Lakeland Terrier - 1
Lurcher - 10
Mini American Shepherd - 1
Miniature Pinscher - 1
Miniature Poodle - 2
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Miniature Wirehaired Dachshund - 1
Mongrel - 13
Newfoundland - 3
Nova Scotia Duck Toller Retriever - 2
Old English Bulldog - 1
Papillon - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 1
Patterdale Terrier - 1
Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
Podenco - 1
Podenco Maneto Cross - 1
Pointer - 1
Pointerdor - 1
Poodle Mutt - 1
Prague Ratter - 5
Pug - 1
Pug Cross - 6
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottweiler - 4
Rottweiler Mutt - 2
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Toy - 1
Sarplaninac - 2
Shar-Pei - 1
Shar-Pei Mutt - 2
Sheltie Mutt - 1
Shih Tzu - 1
Smooth Collie - 1
Smooth Fox Terrier - 2
Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier - 1
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 8
Staffordshire Bull Terrier Mutt - 3
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier Mutt - 3
Tibetan Mastiff - 1
Tornjak - 1
Toy Poodle - 2
Volpino Italiano - 1
Weimaraner - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 9
Whippet - 8
Yorkshire Terrier - 3


----------



## evel-lin

how did I miss this? Can you add an English Shepherd please


----------



## Team_Trouble

Akita - 1
Alaskan Malamute - 1
American Bulldog - 2
American Bulldog x Border Collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Anglo-French Hound - 1
Australian Shepherd - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bearded Collie - 2
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) - 2
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 20
Border Collie Mutt - 6
Border Terrier - 1
Borzoi - 1
Boston Terrier - 1
Boxer - 2
Briard - 1
Bull Breed Mutt - 4
Catahoula Leopard Dog - 1
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Czechoslovakian Wolfdog - 1
Chihuahua - 16
Chihuahua Cross - 2
Chinese Crested - 5
Cavalier King Charles Spaniel - 4
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
Doberman - 1
English Cocker Spaniel - 4
*English Shepherd - 1*
English Springer Spaniel - 5
English Toy Terrier - 1
Estrela Mountain Dog - 1
Flat Coated Retriever - 1
French Bulldog - 2
German Spitz Klein - 1
German Shorthaired Pointer - 4
Golden Retriever - 5
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 2
German Shepherd - 9
German Shepherd Mutt - 4
German Wirehaired Pointer Mix - 1
Hovawart - 2
Husky - 1
Husky Mutt - 5
Irish Terrier - 1
Italian Greyhound - 4
Jack Russell Mutt - 4
Jack Russell Terrier- 5
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Komondor - 1
Labrador Retriever - 4
Lakeland x Patterdale 1
Lakeland Terrier - 1
Lurcher - 10
Mini American Shepherd - 1
Miniature Pinscher - 1
Miniature Poodle - 2
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Miniature Wirehaired Dachshund - 1
Mongrel - 13
Newfoundland - 3
Nova Scotia Duck Toller Retriever - 2
Old English Bulldog - 1
Papillon - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 1
Patterdale Terrier - 1
Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
Podenco - 1
Podenco Maneto Cross - 1
Pointer - 1
Pointerdor - 1
Poodle Mutt - 1
Prague Ratter - 5
Pug - 1
Pug Cross - 6
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottweiler - 4
Rottweiler Mutt - 2
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Toy - 1
Sarplaninac - 2
Shar-Pei - 1
Shar-Pei Mutt - 2
Sheltie Mutt - 1
Shih Tzu - 1
Smooth Collie - 1
Smooth Fox Terrier - 2
Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier - 1
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 8
Staffordshire Bull Terrier Mutt - 3
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier Mutt - 3
Tibetan Mastiff - 1
Tornjak - 1
Toy Poodle - 2
Volpino Italiano - 1
Weimaraner - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 9
Whippet - 8
Yorkshire Terrier - 3


----------



## Westie Mum

2 'common as muck' Westie's 

And a Jack Russell (think she has a hint of chi so add her to JRT or cross, I don't mind)


----------



## Lilylass

Don't know why I've never done this before now ..... 

1 x Lab


----------



## LinznMilly

Akita - 1
Alaskan Malamute - 1
American Bulldog - 2
American Bulldog x Border Collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Anglo-French Hound - 1
Australian Shepherd - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bearded Collie - 2
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) - 2
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 20
Border Collie Mutt - 6
Border Terrier - 1
Borzoi - 1
Boston Terrier - 1
Boxer - 2
Briard - 1
Bull Breed Mutt - 4
Catahoula Leopard Dog - 1
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Czechoslovakian Wolfdog - 1
Chihuahua - 16
Chihuahua Cross - 2
Chinese Crested - 5
Cavalier King Charles Spaniel - 4
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
Doberman - 1
English Cocker Spaniel - 4
English Shepherd - 1
English Springer Spaniel - 5
English Toy Terrier - 1
Estrela Mountain Dog - 1
Flat Coated Retriever - 1
French Bulldog - 2
German Spitz Klein - 1
German Shorthaired Pointer - 4
Golden Retriever - 5
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 2
German Shepherd - 9
German Shepherd Mutt - 4
German Wirehaired Pointer Mix - 1
Hovawart - 2
Husky - 1
Husky Mutt - 5
Irish Terrier - 1
Italian Greyhound - 4
Jack Russell Mutt - 4
*Jack Russell Terrier- 6*
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Komondor - 1
*Labrador Retriever - 5*
Lakeland x Patterdale 1
Lakeland Terrier - 1
Lurcher - 10
Mini American Shepherd - 1
Miniature Pinscher - 1
Miniature Poodle - 2
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Miniature Wirehaired Dachshund - 1
Mongrel - 13
Newfoundland - 3
Nova Scotia Duck Toller Retriever - 2
Old English Bulldog - 1
Papillon - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 1
Patterdale Terrier - 1
Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
Podenco - 1
Podenco Maneto Cross - 1
Pointer - 1
Pointerdor - 1
Poodle Mutt - 1
Prague Ratter - 5
Pug - 1
Pug Cross - 6
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottweiler - 4
Rottweiler Mutt - 2
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Toy - 1
Sarplaninac - 2
Shar-Pei - 1
Shar-Pei Mutt - 2
Sheltie Mutt - 1
Shih Tzu - 1
Smooth Collie - 1
Smooth Fox Terrier - 2
Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier - 1
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 8
Staffordshire Bull Terrier Mutt - 3
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier Mutt - 3
Tibetan Mastiff - 1
Tornjak - 1
Toy Poodle - 2
Volpino Italiano - 1
Weimaraner - 1
*West Highland White Terrier - 11*
Whippet - 8
Yorkshire Terrier - 3



Westie Mum said:


> 2 'common as muck' Westie's
> 
> And a Jack Russell (think she has a hint of chi so add her to JRT or cross, I don't mind)





Lilylass said:


> Don't know why I've never done this before now .....
> 
> 1 x Lab


There ya go.


----------



## Forever Autumn

Jack Russell Terrier and a Patterdale Terrier for me please


----------



## LinznMilly

Akita - 1
Alaskan Malamute - 1
American Bulldog - 2
American Bulldog x Border Collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Anglo-French Hound - 1
Australian Shepherd - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bearded Collie - 2
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) - 2
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 20
Border Collie Mutt - 6
Border Terrier - 1
Borzoi - 1
Boston Terrier - 1
Boxer - 2
Briard - 1
Bull Breed Mutt - 4
Catahoula Leopard Dog - 1
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Czechoslovakian Wolfdog - 1
Chihuahua - 16
Chihuahua Cross - 2
Chinese Crested - 5
Cavalier King Charles Spaniel - 4
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
Doberman - 1
English Cocker Spaniel - 4
English Shepherd - 1
English Springer Spaniel - 5
English Toy Terrier - 1
Estrela Mountain Dog - 1
Flat Coated Retriever - 1
French Bulldog - 2
German Spitz Klein - 1
German Shorthaired Pointer - 4
Golden Retriever - 5
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 2
German Shepherd - 9
German Shepherd Mutt - 4
German Wirehaired Pointer Mix - 1
Hovawart - 2
Husky - 1
Husky Mutt - 5
Irish Terrier - 1
Italian Greyhound - 4
Jack Russell Mutt - 4
*Jack Russell Terrier- 7*
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Komondor - 1
Labrador Retriever - 5
Lakeland x Patterdale 1
Lakeland Terrier - 1
Lurcher - 10
Mini American Shepherd - 1
Miniature Pinscher - 1
Miniature Poodle - 2
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Miniature Wirehaired Dachshund - 1
Mongrel - 13
Newfoundland - 3
Nova Scotia Duck Toller Retriever - 2
Old English Bulldog - 1
Papillon - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 1
*Patterdale Terrier - 2*
Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
Podenco - 1
Podenco Maneto Cross - 1
Pointer - 1
Pointerdor - 1
Poodle Mutt - 1
Prague Ratter - 5
Pug - 1
Pug Cross - 6
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottweiler - 4
Rottweiler Mutt - 2
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Toy - 1
Sarplaninac - 2
Shar-Pei - 1
Shar-Pei Mutt - 2
Sheltie Mutt - 1
Shih Tzu - 1
Smooth Collie - 1
Smooth Fox Terrier - 2
Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier - 1
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 8
Staffordshire Bull Terrier Mutt - 3
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier Mutt - 3
Tibetan Mastiff - 1
Tornjak - 1
Toy Poodle - 2
Volpino Italiano - 1
Weimaraner - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 11
Whippet - 8
Yorkshire Terrier - 3



Forever Autumn said:


> Jack Russell Terrier and a Patterdale Terrier for me please


Done.


----------



## Forever Autumn

Thank you


----------



## Chimirab

Hi, I'm Chiara and this is Lucky, my wonderfull Labrador. Do you Like it?


----------



## sammy12345

LinznMilly said:


> In response to @ouesi, lets see if we can find out what breed or breeds are the most represented on dog chat. I think most people know I have a Whippet lurcher and an out and out Heinz 57.
> 
> Apologies if anyone's breed has been left out - I've maxed the poll (which is why I've grouped similar breeds together, sorry. :Shy)


I have Jack Russells a golden retriever and a cavalier King Charles


----------



## LinznMilly

Akita - 1
Alaskan Malamute - 1
American Bulldog - 2
American Bulldog x Border Collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Anglo-French Hound - 1
Australian Shepherd - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bearded Collie - 2
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) - 2
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 20
Border Collie Mutt - 6
Border Terrier - 1
Borzoi - 1
Boston Terrier - 1
Boxer - 2
Briard - 1
Bull Breed Mutt - 4
Catahoula Leopard Dog - 1
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Czechoslovakian Wolfdog - 1
Chihuahua - 16
Chihuahua Cross - 2
Chinese Crested - 5
*Cavalier King Charles Spaniel - 5*
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
Doberman - 1
English Cocker Spaniel - 4
English Shepherd - 1
English Springer Spaniel - 5
English Toy Terrier - 1
Estrela Mountain Dog - 1
Flat Coated Retriever - 1
French Bulldog - 2
German Spitz Klein - 1
German Shorthaired Pointer - 4
*Golden Retriever - 6*
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 2
German Shepherd - 9
German Shepherd Mutt - 4
German Wirehaired Pointer Mix - 1
Hovawart - 2
Husky - 1
Husky Mutt - 5
Irish Terrier - 1
Italian Greyhound - 4
Jack Russell Mutt - 4
*Jack Russell Terrier- 8*
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Komondor - 1
*Labrador Retriever - 6*
Lakeland x Patterdale 1
Lakeland Terrier - 1
Lurcher - 10
Mini American Shepherd - 1
Miniature Pinscher - 1
Miniature Poodle - 2
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Miniature Wirehaired Dachshund - 1
Mongrel - 13
Newfoundland - 3
Nova Scotia Duck Toller Retriever - 2
Old English Bulldog - 1
Papillon - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 1
*Patterdale Terrier - 2*
Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
Podenco - 1
Podenco Maneto Cross - 1
Pointer - 1
Pointerdor - 1
Poodle Mutt - 1
Prague Ratter - 5
Pug - 1
Pug Cross - 6
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottweiler - 4
Rottweiler Mutt - 2
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Toy - 1
Sarplaninac - 2
Shar-Pei - 1
Shar-Pei Mutt - 2
Sheltie Mutt - 1
Shih Tzu - 1
Smooth Collie - 1
Smooth Fox Terrier - 2
Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier - 1
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 8
Staffordshire Bull Terrier Mutt - 3
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier Mutt - 3
Tibetan Mastiff - 1
Tornjak - 1
Toy Poodle - 2
Volpino Italiano - 1
Weimaraner - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 11
Whippet - 8
Yorkshire Terrier - 3



Chimirab said:


> Hi, I'm Chiara and this is Lucky, my wonderfull Labrador. Do you Like it?


No picture included, but I've added your dog to the list.



sammy12345 said:


> I have Jack Russells a golden retriever and a cavalier King Charles


Added


----------



## Guest

I have a cavapoo. So think she's either a mongrel or a poodle mutt in the list??


----------



## Team_Trouble

Akita - 1
Alaskan Malamute - 1
American Bulldog - 2
American Bulldog x Border Collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Anglo-French Hound - 1
Australian Shepherd - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bearded Collie - 2
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) - 2
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 20
Border Collie Mutt - 6
Border Terrier - 1
Borzoi - 1
Boston Terrier - 1
Boxer - 2
Briard - 1
Bull Breed Mutt - 4
Catahoula Leopard Dog - 1
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
*Cavapoo - 1*
Czechoslovakian Wolfdog - 1
Chihuahua - 16
Chihuahua Cross - 2
Chinese Crested - 5
Cavalier King Charles Spaniel - 5
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
Doberman - 1
English Cocker Spaniel - 4
English Shepherd - 1
English Springer Spaniel - 5
English Toy Terrier - 1
Estrela Mountain Dog - 1
Flat Coated Retriever - 1
French Bulldog - 2
German Spitz Klein - 1
German Shorthaired Pointer - 4
Golden Retriever - 6
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 2
German Shepherd - 9
German Shepherd Mutt - 4
German Wirehaired Pointer Mix - 1
Hovawart - 2
Husky - 1
Husky Mutt - 5
Irish Terrier - 1
Italian Greyhound - 4
Jack Russell Mutt - 4
Jack Russell Terrier- 8
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Komondor - 1
Labrador Retriever - 6
Lakeland x Patterdale - 1
Lakeland Terrier - 1
Lurcher - 10
Mini American Shepherd - 1
Miniature Pinscher - 1
Miniature Poodle - 2
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Miniature Wirehaired Dachshund - 1
Mongrel - 13
Newfoundland - 3
Nova Scotia Duck Toller Retriever - 2
Old English Bulldog - 1
Papillon - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 1
Patterdale Terrier - 2
Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
Podenco - 1
Podenco Maneto Cross - 1
Pointer - 1
Pointerdor - 1
Poodle Mutt - 1
Prague Ratter - 5
Pug - 1
Pug Cross - 6
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottweiler - 4
Rottweiler Mutt - 2
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Toy - 1
Sarplaninac - 2
Shar-Pei - 1
Shar-Pei Mutt - 2
Sheltie Mutt - 1
Shih Tzu - 1
Smooth Collie - 1
Smooth Fox Terrier - 2
Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier - 1
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 8
Staffordshire Bull Terrier Mutt - 3
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier Mutt - 3
Tibetan Mastiff - 1
Tornjak - 1
Toy Poodle - 2
Volpino Italiano - 1
Weimaraner - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 11
Whippet - 8
Yorkshire Terrier - 3


----------



## Team_Trouble

Mollyandme said:


> I have a cavapoo. So think she's either a mongrel or a poodle mutt in the list??


just added cavapoo to the list


----------



## Chrismarcie

Another Shar Pei mutt here.


----------



## LinznMilly

Akita - 1
Alaskan Malamute - 1
American Bulldog - 2
American Bulldog x Border Collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Anglo-French hound - 1
Australian Shepherd - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bearded Collie - 2
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) - 2
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 20
Border Collie Mutt - 6
Border Terrier - 1
Borzoi - 1
Boston Terrier - 1
Boxer - 2
Briard - 1
Bull Breed Mutt - 4
Catahoula Leopard Dog - 1
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Cavapoo - 1
Czechoslovakian Wolfdog - 1
Chihuahua - 16
Chihuahua Cross - 2
Chinese Crested - 5
Cavalier King Charles Spaniel - 5
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
Doberman - 1
English Cocker Spaniel - 4
English Shepherd - 1
English Springer Spaniel - 5
English Toy Terrier - 1
Estrela Mountain Dog - 1
Flat Coated Retriever - 1
French Bulldog - 2
German Spitz Klein - 1
German Shorthaired Pointer - 4
Golden Retriever - 6
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 2
German Shepherd - 9
German Shepherd Mutt - 4
German Wirehaired Pointer Mix - 1
Hovawart - 2
Husky - 1
Husky Mutt - 5
Irish Terrier - 1
Italian Greyhound - 4
Jack Russell Mutt - 4
Jack Russell Terrier- 8
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Komondor - 1
Labrador Retriever - 6
Lakeland x Patterdale - 1
Lakeland Terrier - 1
Lurcher - 10
Mini American Shepherd - 1
Miniature Pinscher - 1
Miniature Poodle - 2
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Miniature Wirehaired Dachshund - 1
Mongrel - 13
Newfoundland - 3
Nova Scotia Duck Toller Retriever - 2
Old English Bulldog - 1
Papillon - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 1
Patterdale Terrier - 2
Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
Podenco - 1
Podenco Maneto Cross - 1
Pointer - 1
Pointerdor - 1
Poodle Mutt - 1
Prague Ratter - 5
Pug - 1
Pug Cross - 6
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottweiler - 4
Rottweiler Mutt - 2
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Toy - 1
Sarplaninac - 2
Shar-Pei - 1
*Shar-Pei Mutt - 3*
Sheltie Mutt - 1
Shih Tzu - 1
Smooth Collie - 1
Smooth Fox Terrier - 2
Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier - 1
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 8
Staffordshire Bull Terrier Mutt - 3
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier Mutt - 3
Tibetan Mastiff - 1
Tornjak - 1
Toy Poodle - 2
Volpino Italiano - 1
Weimaraner - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 11
Whippet - 8
Yorkshire Terrier - 3



Chrismarcie said:


> Another Shar Pei mutt here.


Done.


----------



## Katalyst

Akita - 1
Alaskan Malamute - 1
American Bulldog - 2
American Bulldog x Border Collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Anglo-French hound - 1
Australian Shepherd - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bearded Collie - 2
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) - 2
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 20
Border Collie Mutt - 6
Border Terrier - 1
Borzoi - 1
Boston Terrier - 1
Boxer - 2
Briard - 1
Bull Breed Mutt - 4
Catahoula Leopard Dog - 1
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Cavapoo - 1
Czechoslovakian Wolfdog - 1
Chihuahua - 16
Chihuahua Cross - 2
Chinese Crested - 5
Cavalier King Charles Spaniel - 5
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
*Dobermann - 2*
English Cocker Spaniel - 4
English Shepherd - 1
English Springer Spaniel - 5
English Toy Terrier - 1
Estrela Mountain Dog - 1
Flat Coated Retriever - 1
French Bulldog - 2
German Spitz Klein - 1
German Shorthaired Pointer - 4
Golden Retriever - 6
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 2
German Shepherd - 9
German Shepherd Mutt - 4
German Wirehaired Pointer Mix - 1
Hovawart - 2
Husky - 1
Husky Mutt - 5
Irish Terrier - 1
Italian Greyhound - 4
Jack Russell Mutt - 4
Jack Russell Terrier- 8
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Komondor - 1
Labrador Retriever - 6
Lakeland x Patterdale - 1
Lakeland Terrier - 1
Lurcher - 10
Mini American Shepherd - 1
Miniature Pinscher - 1
Miniature Poodle - 2
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Miniature Wirehaired Dachshund - 1
Mongrel - 13
Newfoundland - 3
Nova Scotia Duck Toller Retriever - 2
Old English Bulldog - 1
Papillon - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 1
Patterdale Terrier - 2
Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
Podenco - 1
Podenco Maneto Cross - 1
Pointer - 1
Pointerdor - 1
Poodle Mutt - 1
Prague Ratter - 5
Pug - 1
Pug Cross - 6
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottweiler - 4
Rottweiler Mutt - 2
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Toy - 1
Sarplaninac - 2
Shar-Pei - 1
Shar-Pei Mutt - 3
Sheltie Mutt - 1
Shih Tzu - 1
Smooth Collie - 1
Smooth Fox Terrier - 2
Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier - 1
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 8
Staffordshire Bull Terrier Mutt - 3
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier Mutt - 3
Tibetan Mastiff - 1
Tornjak - 1
Toy Poodle - 2
Volpino Italiano - 1
Weimaraner - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 11
Whippet - 8
Yorkshire Terrier - 3


----------



## Sairy

Another German Shepherd here. Don't know why I didn't do this before!


----------



## LinznMilly

Akita - 1
Alaskan Malamute - 1
American Bulldog - 2
American Bulldog x Border Collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Anglo-French hound - 1
Australian Shepherd - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bearded Collie - 2
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) - 2
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 20
Border Collie Mutt - 6
Border Terrier - 1
Borzoi - 1
Boston Terrier - 1
Boxer - 2
Briard - 1
Bull Breed Mutt - 4
Catahoula Leopard Dog - 1
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Cavapoo - 1
Czechoslovakian Wolfdog - 1
Chihuahua - 16
Chihuahua Cross - 2
Chinese Crested - 5
Cavalier King Charles Spaniel - 5
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
Doberman - 2
English Cocker Spaniel - 4
English Shepherd - 1
English Springer Spaniel - 5
English Toy Terrier - 1
Estrela Mountain Dog - 1
Flat Coated Retriever - 1
French Bulldog - 2
German Spitz Klein - 1
German Shorthaired Pointer - 4
Golden Retriever - 6
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 2
*German Shepherd - 10 *
German Shepherd Mutt - 4
German Wirehaired Pointer Mix - 1
Hovawart - 2
Husky - 1
Husky Mutt - 5
Irish Terrier - 1
Italian Greyhound - 4
Jack Russell Mutt - 4
Jack Russell Terrier- 8
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Komondor - 1
Labrador Retriever - 6
Lakeland x Patterdale - 1
Lakeland Terrier - 1
Lurcher - 10
Mini American Shepherd - 1
Miniature Pinscher - 1
Miniature Poodle - 2
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Miniature Wirehaired Dachshund - 1
Mongrel - 13
Newfoundland - 3
Nova Scotia Duck Toller Retriever - 2
Old English Bulldog - 1
Papillon - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 1
Patterdale Terrier - 2
Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
Podenco - 1
Podenco Maneto Cross - 1
Pointer - 1
Pointerdor - 1
Poodle Mutt - 1
Prague Ratter - 5
Pug - 1
Pug Cross - 6
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottweiler - 4
Rottweiler Mutt - 2
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Toy - 1
Sarplaninac - 2
Shar-Pei - 1
Shar-Pei Mutt - 3
Sheltie Mutt - 1
Shih Tzu - 1
Smooth Collie - 1
Smooth Fox Terrier - 2
Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier - 1
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 8
Staffordshire Bull Terrier Mutt - 3
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier Mutt - 3
Tibetan Mastiff - 1
Tornjak - 1
Toy Poodle - 2
Volpino Italiano - 1
Weimaraner - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 11
Whippet - 8
Yorkshire Terrier - 3



Sairy said:


> Another German Shepherd here. Don't know why I didn't do this before!


Added.


----------



## RottieMummy

Rottweiler for me please


----------



## PetsBestBuddy

Added my 2 girls, Missy (Staffordshire Bull Terrier) and Maya (Staffordshire Bull Terrier x Labrador). I'll add RottieMummy's dog too - 1 x Rottweiler 

Akita - 1
Alaskan Malamute - 1
American Bulldog - 2
American Bulldog x Border Collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Anglo-French hound - 1
Australian Shepherd - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bearded Collie - 2
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) - 2
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 20
Border Collie Mutt - 6
Border Terrier - 1
Borzoi - 1
Boston Terrier - 1
Boxer - 2
Briard - 1
Bull Breed Mutt - 4
Catahoula Leopard Dog - 1
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Cavapoo - 1
Czechoslovakian Wolfdog - 1
Chihuahua - 16
Chihuahua Cross - 2
Chinese Crested - 5
Cavalier King Charles Spaniel - 5
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
Doberman - 2
English Cocker Spaniel - 4
English Shepherd - 1
English Springer Spaniel - 5
English Toy Terrier - 1
Estrela Mountain Dog - 1
Flat Coated Retriever - 1
French Bulldog - 2
German Spitz Klein - 1
German Shorthaired Pointer - 4
Golden Retriever - 6
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 2
*German Shepherd - 10 *
German Shepherd Mutt - 4
German Wirehaired Pointer Mix - 1
Hovawart - 2
Husky - 1
Husky Mutt - 5
Irish Terrier - 1
Italian Greyhound - 4
Jack Russell Mutt - 4
Jack Russell Terrier- 8
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Komondor - 1
Labrador Retriever - 6
Lakeland x Patterdale - 1
Lakeland Terrier - 1
Lurcher - 10
Mini American Shepherd - 1
Miniature Pinscher - 1
Miniature Poodle - 2
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Miniature Wirehaired Dachshund - 1
Mongrel - 13
Newfoundland - 3
Nova Scotia Duck Toller Retriever - 2
Old English Bulldog - 1
Papillon - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 1
Patterdale Terrier - 2
Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
Podenco - 1
Podenco Maneto Cross - 1
Pointer - 1
Pointerdor - 1
Poodle Mutt - 1
Prague Ratter - 5
Pug - 1
Pug Cross - 6
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
*Rottweiler - 5*
Rottweiler Mutt - 2
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Toy - 1
Sarplaninac - 2
Shar-Pei - 1
Shar-Pei Mutt - 3
Sheltie Mutt - 1
Shih Tzu - 1
Smooth Collie - 1
Smooth Fox Terrier - 2
Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier - 1
*Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 9
Staffordshire Bull Terrier x Labrador - 1*
Staffordshire Bull Terrier Mutt - 3
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier Mutt - 3
Tibetan Mastiff - 1
Tornjak - 1
Toy Poodle - 2
Volpino Italiano - 1
Weimaraner - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 11
Whippet - 8
Yorkshire Terrier - 3


----------



## Mirandashell

I have a Bull Lurcher. Which strictly speaking isn't a breed. Yet.


----------



## Guinevere13

Greyhound and Labradoodle


----------



## LinznMilly

Akita - 1
Alaskan Malamute - 1
American Bulldog - 2
American Bulldog x Border Collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Anglo-French hound - 1
Australian Shepherd - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bearded Collie - 2
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) - 2
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 20
Border Collie Mutt - 6
Border Terrier - 1
Borzoi - 1
Boston Terrier - 1
Boxer - 2
Briard - 1
Bull Breed Mutt - 4
Catahoula Leopard Dog - 1
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Cavapoo - 1
Czechoslovakian Wolfdog - 1
Chihuahua - 16
Chihuahua Cross - 2
Chinese Crested - 5
Cavalier King Charles Spaniel - 5
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
Doberman - 2
English Cocker Spaniel - 4
English Shepherd - 1
English Springer Spaniel - 5
English Toy Terrier - 1
Estrela Mountain Dog - 1
Flat Coated Retriever - 1
French Bulldog - 2
German Spitz Klein - 1
German Shorthaired Pointer - 4
Golden Retriever - 6
Great Dane - 1
*Greyhound - 3*
German Shepherd - 10
German Shepherd Mutt - 4
German Wirehaired Pointer Mix - 1
Hovawart - 2
Husky - 1
Husky Mutt - 5
Irish Terrier - 1
Italian Greyhound - 4
Jack Russell Mutt - 4
Jack Russell Terrier- 8
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Komondor - 1
Labrador Retriever - 6
*Labradoodle - 1*
Lakeland x Patterdale - 1
Lakeland Terrier - 1
*Lurcher - 11*
Mini American Shepherd - 1
Miniature Pinscher - 1
Miniature Poodle - 2
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Miniature Wirehaired Dachshund - 1
Mongrel - 13
Newfoundland - 3
Nova Scotia Duck Toller Retriever - 2
Old English Bulldog - 1
Papillon - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 1
Patterdale Terrier - 2
Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
Podenco - 1
Podenco Maneto Cross - 1
Pointer - 1
Pointerdor - 1
Poodle Mutt - 1
Prague Ratter - 5
Pug - 1
Pug Cross - 6
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
*Rottweiler - 5*
Rottweiler Mutt - 2
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Toy - 1
Sarplaninac - 2
Shar-Pei - 1
Shar-Pei Mutt - 3
Sheltie Mutt - 1
Shih Tzu - 1
Smooth Collie - 1
Smooth Fox Terrier - 2
Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier - 1
*Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 9
Staffordshire Bull Terrier x Labrador - 1*
Staffordshire Bull Terrier Mutt - 3
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier Mutt - 3
Tibetan Mastiff - 1
Tornjak - 1
Toy Poodle - 2
Volpino Italiano - 1
Weimaraner - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 11
Whippet - 8
Yorkshire Terrier - 3[/QUOTE]



Mirandashell said:


> I have a Bull Lurcher. Which strictly speaking isn't a breed. Yet.


Bull lurcher is still a lurcher. Added.



Guinevere13 said:


> Greyhound and Labradoodle


Added.


----------



## Angua

Can I add a GSD x (possibly) border collie please?


----------



## JulieNoob

I have a Lab, a Norwich Terrier and a Barbet


----------



## Firefly13

Lurcher


----------



## LinznMilly

Akita - 1
Alaskan Malamute - 1
American Bulldog - 2
American Bulldog x Border Collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Anglo-French hound - 1
Australian Shepherd - 1
*Barbet - 1*
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bearded Collie - 2
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) - 2
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 20
Border Collie Mutt - 6
Border Terrier - 1
Borzoi - 1
Boston Terrier - 1
Boxer - 2
Briard - 1
Bull Breed Mutt - 4
Catahoula Leopard Dog - 1
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Cavapoo - 1
Czechoslovakian Wolfdog - 1
Chihuahua - 16
Chihuahua Cross - 2
Chinese Crested - 5
Cavalier King Charles Spaniel - 5
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
Doberman - 2
English Cocker Spaniel - 4
English Shepherd - 1
English Springer Spaniel - 5
English Toy Terrier - 1
Estrela Mountain Dog - 1
Flat Coated Retriever - 1
French Bulldog - 2
German Spitz Klein - 1
German Shorthaired Pointer - 4
Golden Retriever - 6
Great Dane - 1
*Greyhound - 3*
German Shepherd - 10
*German Shepherd Mutt - 5*
German Wirehaired Pointer Mix - 1
Hovawart - 2
Husky - 1
Husky Mutt - 5
Irish Terrier - 1
Italian Greyhound - 4
Jack Russell Mutt - 4
Jack Russell Terrier- 8
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Komondor - 1
*Labrador Retriever - 7*
Labradoodle - 1
Lakeland x Patterdale - 1
Lakeland Terrier - 1
*Lurcher - 12*
Mini American Shepherd - 1
Miniature Pinscher - 1
Miniature Poodle - 2
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Miniature Wirehaired Dachshund - 1
Mongrel - 13
Newfoundland - 3
*Norwich Terrier - 1*
Nova Scotia Duck Toller Retriever - 2
Old English Bulldog - 1
Papillon - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 1
Patterdale Terrier - 2
Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
Podenco - 1
Podenco Maneto Cross - 1
Pointer - 1
Pointerdor - 1
Poodle Mutt - 1
Prague Ratter - 5
Pug - 1
Pug Cross - 6
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottweiler - 5
Rottweiler Mutt - 2
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Toy - 1
Sarplaninac - 2
Shar-Pei - 1
Shar-Pei Mutt - 3
Sheltie Mutt - 1
Shih Tzu - 1
Smooth Collie - 1
Smooth Fox Terrier - 2
Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier - 1
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 9
Staffordshire Bull Terrier x Labrador - 1
Staffordshire Bull Terrier Mutt - 3
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier Mutt - 3
Tibetan Mastiff - 1
Tornjak - 1
Toy Poodle - 2
Volpino Italiano - 1
Weimaraner - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 11
Whippet - 8
Yorkshire Terrier - 3



Angua said:


> Can I add a GSD x (possibly) border collie please?


Added under German Shepard Mutt.



JulieNoob said:


> I have a Lab, a Norwich Terrier and a Barbet


Never heard of a barbet  Added.



Firefly13 said:


> Lurcher


Added.


----------



## Mercgirl

Another Yorkie to add to the list!


----------



## ewelsh

I have:
1 black labradors
1 English Springer Spaniel
1 Parsons terrier


----------



## HandsomeHound

Could you add an Italian Spinone please?


----------



## Kicksforkills

I have two Papillon and two Jack Russell Terriers, thanks.


----------



## Jeidi

We have

2 x German shepherds
1 x JRT
1 x saint Bernard
1 x whippet

MAD HOUSE!


----------



## LinznMilly

Akita - 1
Alaskan Malamute - 1
American Bulldog - 2
American Bulldog x Border Collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Anglo-French hound - 1
Australian Shepherd - 1
Barbet - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bearded Collie - 2
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) - 2
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 20
Border Collie Mutt - 6
Border Terrier - 1
Borzoi - 1
Boston Terrier - 1
Boxer - 2
Briard - 1
Bull Breed Mutt - 4
Catahoula Leopard Dog - 1
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Cavapoo - 1
Czechoslovakian Wolfdog - 1
Chihuahua - 16
Chihuahua Cross - 2
Chinese Crested - 5
Cavalier King Charles Spaniel - 5
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
Doberman - 2
English Cocker Spaniel - 4
English Shepherd - 1
*English Springer Spaniel - 6*
English Toy Terrier - 1
Estrela Mountain Dog - 1
Flat Coated Retriever - 1
French Bulldog - 2
German Spitz Klein - 1
German Shorthaired Pointer - 4
Golden Retriever - 6
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 3
*German Shepherd - 12*
German Shepherd Mutt - 5
German Wirehaired Pointer Mix - 1
Hovawart - 2
Husky - 1
Husky Mutt - 5
Irish Terrier - 1
Italian Greyhound - 4
*Italian Spinone - 1*
Jack Russell Mutt - 4
*Jack Russell Terrier- 9*
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Komondor - 1
Labrador Retriever - 7
Labradoodle - 1
Lakeland x Patterdale - 1
Lakeland Terrier - 1
Lurcher - 12
Mini American Shepherd - 1
Miniature Pinscher - 1
Miniature Poodle - 2
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Miniature Wirehaired Dachshund - 1
Mongrel - 13
Newfoundland - 3
Norwich Terrier - 1
Nova Scotia Duck Toller Retriever - 2
Old English Bulldog - 1
Papillon - 1
*Parson Russell Terrier - 2*
Patterdale Terrier - 2
Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
Podenco - 1
Podenco Maneto Cross - 1
Pointer - 1
Pointerdor - 1
Poodle Mutt - 1
Prague Ratter - 5
Pug - 1
Pug Cross - 6
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottweiler - 5
Rottweiler Mutt - 2
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Toy - 1
Sarplaninac - 2
*Saint Bernard -1*
Shar-Pei - 1
Shar-Pei Mutt - 3
Sheltie Mutt - 1
Shih Tzu - 1
Smooth Collie - 1
Smooth Fox Terrier - 2
Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier - 1
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 9
Staffordshire Bull Terrier x Labrador - 1
Staffordshire Bull Terrier Mutt - 3
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier Mutt - 3
Tibetan Mastiff - 1
Tornjak - 1
Toy Poodle - 2
Volpino Italiano - 1
Weimaraner - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 11
*Whippet - 9
Yorkshire Terrier - 4*



Mercgirl said:


> Another Yorkie to add to the list!


Done



ewelsh said:


> I have:
> 1 black labradors
> 1 English Springer Spaniel
> 1 Parsons terrier


Done



HandsomeHound said:


> Could you add an Italian Spinone please?
> 
> View attachment 302428


Done



Kicksforkills said:


> I have two Papillon and two Jack Russell Terriers, thanks.





Jeidi said:


> We have
> 
> 2 x German shepherds
> 1 x JRT
> 1 x saint Bernard
> 1 x whippet
> 
> MAD HOUSE!


Done.

Phew! That was quite a marathon :Bookworm:Hungover


----------



## icklemunch

Please can you add Murphy my Labrador. Thanks


----------



## LinznMilly

Akita - 1
Alaskan Malamute - 1
American Bulldog - 2
American Bulldog x Border Collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Anglo-French hound - 1
Australian Shepherd - 1
Barbet - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bearded Collie - 2
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) - 2
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 20
Border Collie Mutt - 6
Border Terrier - 1
Borzoi - 1
Boston Terrier - 1
Boxer - 2
Briard - 1
Bull Breed Mutt - 4
Catahoula Leopard Dog - 1
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Cavapoo - 1
Czechoslovakian Wolfdog - 1
Chihuahua - 16
Chihuahua Cross - 2
Chinese Crested - 5
Cavalier King Charles Spaniel - 5
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
Doberman - 2
English Cocker Spaniel - 4
English Shepherd - 1
English Springer Spaniel - 6
English Toy Terrier - 1
Estrela Mountain Dog - 1
Flat Coated Retriever - 1
French Bulldog - 2
German Spitz Klein - 1
German Shorthaired Pointer - 4
Golden Retriever - 6
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 3
German Shepherd - 12
German Shepherd Mutt - 5
German Wirehaired Pointer Mix - 1
Hovawart - 2
Husky - 1
Husky Mutt - 5
Irish Terrier - 1
Italian Greyhound - 4
Italian Spinone - 1
Jack Russell Mutt - 4
Jack Russell Terrier- 9
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Komondor - 1
*Labrador Retriever - 8*
Labradoodle - 1
Lakeland x Patterdale - 1
Lakeland Terrier - 1
Lurcher - 12
Mini American Shepherd - 1
Miniature Pinscher - 1
Miniature Poodle - 2
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Miniature Wirehaired Dachshund - 1
Mongrel - 13
Newfoundland - 3
Norwich Terrier - 1
Nova Scotia Duck Toller Retriever - 2
Old English Bulldog - 1
Papillon - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 2
Patterdale Terrier - 2
Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
Podenco - 1
Podenco Maneto Cross - 1
Pointer - 1
Pointerdor - 1
Poodle Mutt - 1
Prague Ratter - 5
Pug - 1
Pug Cross - 6
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottweiler - 5
Rottweiler Mutt - 2
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Toy - 1
Sarplaninac - 2
Saint Bernard -1
Shar-Pei - 1
Shar-Pei Mutt - 3
Sheltie Mutt - 1
Shih Tzu - 1
Smooth Collie - 1
Smooth Fox Terrier - 2
Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier - 1
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 9
Staffordshire Bull Terrier x Labrador - 1
Staffordshire Bull Terrier Mutt - 3
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier Mutt - 3
Tibetan Mastiff - 1
Tornjak - 1
Toy Poodle - 2
Volpino Italiano - 1
Weimaraner - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 11
Whippet - 9
Yorkshire Terrier - 4



icklemunch said:


> Please can you add Murphy my Labrador. Thanks


Done.


----------



## SpicyBulldog

Am. Pit Bull Terrier - 8
Akita - 1
Alaskan Malamute - 1
American Bulldog - 2
American Bulldog x Border Collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Anglo-French hound - 1
Australian Shepherd - 1
Barbet - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bearded Collie - 2
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) - 2
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 20
Border Collie Mutt - 6
Border Terrier - 1
Borzoi - 1
Boston Terrier - 1
Boxer - 2
Briard - 1
Bull Breed Mutt - 4
Cane Corso 1
Catahoula Leopard Dog - 1
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Cavapoo - 1
Czechoslovakian Wolfdog - 1
Chihuahua - 16
Chihuahua Cross - 2
Chinese Crested - 5
Cavalier King Charles Spaniel - 5
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
Doberman - 2
English Cocker Spaniel - 4
English Shepherd - 1
English Springer Spaniel - 6
English Toy Terrier - 1
Estrela Mountain Dog - 1
Flat Coated Retriever - 1
French Bulldog - 2
German Spitz Klein - 1
German Shorthaired Pointer - 4
Golden Retriever - 6
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 3
German Shepherd - 12
German Shepherd Mutt - 5
German Wirehaired Pointer Mix - 1
Hovawart - 2
Husky - 1
Husky Mutt - 5
Irish Terrier - 1
Italian Greyhound - 4
Italian Spinone - 1
Jack Russell Mutt - 4
Jack Russell Terrier- 9
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Komondor - 1
Labrador Retriever - 8
Labradoodle - 1
Lakeland x Patterdale - 1
Lakeland Terrier - 1
Lurcher - 12
Mini American Shepherd - 1
Miniature Pinscher - 1
Miniature Poodle - 2
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Miniature Wirehaired Dachshund - 1
Mongrel - 13
Newfoundland - 3
Norwich Terrier - 1
Nova Scotia Duck Toller Retriever - 2
Old English Bulldog - 1
Papillon - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 2
Patterdale Terrier - 2
Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
Podenco - 1
Podenco Maneto Cross - 1
Pointer - 1
Pointerdor - 1
Poodle Mutt - 1
Prague Ratter - 5
Pug - 1
Pug Cross - 6
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottweiler - 5
Rottweiler Mutt - 2
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Toy - 1
Sarplaninac - 2
Saint Bernard -1
Shar-Pei - 1
Shar-Pei Mutt - 3
Sheltie Mutt - 1
Shih Tzu - 1
Smooth Collie - 1
Smooth Fox Terrier - 2
Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier - 1
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 9
Staffordshire Bull Terrier x Labrador - 1
Staffordshire Bull Terrier Mutt - 3
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier Mutt - 3
Tibetan Mastiff - 1
Tornjak - 1
Toy Poodle - 2
Volpino Italiano - 1
Weimaraner - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 11
Whippet - 9
Yorkshire Terrier - 4


----------



## Kate1234

My cross breed isn't on here. I guess it is because they are quite rare and some people don't see any benefit in combining the two breeds.
Its interesting to see the others though.


----------



## LinznMilly

Kate1234 said:


> My cross breed isn't on here. I guess it is because they are quite rare and some people don't see any benefit in combining the two breeds.
> Its interesting to see the others though.


What cross is it? We could put it under mongrel, or a breed x (example boxer x)


----------



## Guest

cockapoo


----------



## LinznMilly

Am. Pit Bull Terrier - 8
Akita - 1
Alaskan Malamute - 1
American Bulldog - 2
American Bulldog x Border Collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Anglo-French hound - 1
Australian Shepherd - 1
Barbet - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bearded Collie - 2
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) - 2
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 20
Border Collie Mutt - 6
Border Terrier - 1
Borzoi - 1
Boston Terrier - 1
Boxer - 2
Briard - 1
Bull Breed Mutt - 4
Cane Corso 1
Catahoula Leopard Dog - 1
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Cavapoo - 1
Czechoslovakian Wolfdog - 1
Chihuahua - 16
Chihuahua Cross - 2
Chinese Crested - 5
Cavalier King Charles Spaniel - 5
*Cockerpoo - 1*
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
Doberman - 2
English Cocker Spaniel - 4
English Shepherd - 1
English Springer Spaniel - 6
English Toy Terrier - 1
Estrela Mountain Dog - 1
Flat Coated Retriever - 1
French Bulldog - 2
German Spitz Klein - 1
German Shorthaired Pointer - 4
Golden Retriever - 6
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 3
German Shepherd - 12
German Shepherd Mutt - 5
German Wirehaired Pointer Mix - 1
Hovawart - 2
Husky - 1
Husky Mutt - 5
Irish Terrier - 1
Italian Greyhound - 4
Italian Spinone - 1
Jack Russell Mutt - 4
Jack Russell Terrier- 9
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Komondor - 1
Labrador Retriever - 8
Labradoodle - 1
Lakeland x Patterdale - 1
Lakeland Terrier - 1
Lurcher - 12
Mini American Shepherd - 1
Miniature Pinscher - 1
Miniature Poodle - 2
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Miniature Wirehaired Dachshund - 1
Mongrel - 13
Newfoundland - 3
Norwich Terrier - 1
Nova Scotia Duck Toller Retriever - 2
Old English Bulldog - 1
Papillon - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 2
Patterdale Terrier - 2
Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
Podenco - 1
Podenco Maneto Cross - 1
Pointer - 1
Pointerdor - 1
Poodle Mutt - 1
Prague Ratter - 5
Pug - 1
Pug Cross - 6
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottweiler - 5
Rottweiler Mutt - 2
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Toy - 1
Sarplaninac - 2
Saint Bernard -1
Shar-Pei - 1
Shar-Pei Mutt - 3
Sheltie Mutt - 1
Shih Tzu - 1
Smooth Collie - 1
Smooth Fox Terrier - 2
Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier - 1
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 9
Staffordshire Bull Terrier x Labrador - 1
Staffordshire Bull Terrier Mutt - 3
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier Mutt - 3
Tibetan Mastiff - 1
Tornjak - 1
Toy Poodle - 2
Volpino Italiano - 1
Weimaraner - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 11
Whippet - 9
YorkshireTerrier - 4



spamvicious said:


> cockapoo


Done.


----------



## leisurely

Couldn't see a Bedlington anywhere. Mine is a boy.


----------



## bumbarrel

Italian Spinone
English Cocker spaniel


----------



## LinznMilly

Am. Pit Bull Terrier - 8
Akita - 1
Alaskan Malamute - 1
American Bulldog - 2
American Bulldog x Border Collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Anglo-French hound - 1
Australian Shepherd - 1
Barbet - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bearded Collie - 2
*Bridlington Terrier - 1*
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) - 2
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 20
Border Collie Mutt - 6
Border Terrier - 1
Borzoi - 1
Boston Terrier - 1
Boxer - 2
Briard - 1
Bull Breed Mutt - 4
Cane Corso 1
Catahoula Leopard Dog - 1
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Cavapoo - 1
Czechoslovakian Wolfdog - 1
Chihuahua - 16
Chihuahua Cross - 2
Chinese Crested - 5
Cavalier King Charles Spaniel - 5
Cockerpoo - 1
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
Doberman - 2
*English Cocker Spaniel - 5*
English Shepherd - 1
English Springer Spaniel - 6
English Toy Terrier - 1
Estrela Mountain Dog - 1
Flat Coated Retriever - 1
French Bulldog - 2
German Spitz Klein - 1
German Shorthaired Pointer - 4
Golden Retriever - 6
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 3
German Shepherd - 12
German Shepherd Mutt - 5
German Wirehaired Pointer Mix - 1
Hovawart - 2
Husky - 1
Husky Mutt - 5
Irish Terrier - 1
Italian Greyhound - 4
*Italian Spinone - 2*
Jack Russell Mutt - 4
Jack Russell Terrier- 9
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Komondor - 1
Labrador Retriever - 8
Labradoodle - 1
Lakeland x Patterdale - 1
Lakeland Terrier - 1
Lurcher - 12
Mini American Shepherd - 1
Miniature Pinscher - 1
Miniature Poodle - 2
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Miniature Wirehaired Dachshund - 1
Mongrel - 13
Newfoundland - 3
Norwich Terrier - 1
Nova Scotia Duck Toller Retriever - 2
Old English Bulldog - 1
Papillon - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 2
Patterdale Terrier - 2
Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
Podenco - 1
Podenco Maneto Cross - 1
Pointer - 1
Pointerdor - 1
Poodle Mutt - 1
Prague Ratter - 5
Pug - 1
Pug Cross - 6
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottweiler - 5
Rottweiler Mutt - 2
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Toy - 1
Sarplaninac - 2
Saint Bernard -1
Shar-Pei - 1
Shar-Pei Mutt - 3
Sheltie Mutt - 1
Shih Tzu - 1
Smooth Collie - 1
Smooth Fox Terrier - 2
Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier - 1
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 9
Staffordshire Bull Terrier x Labrador - 1
Staffordshire Bull Terrier Mutt - 3
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier Mutt - 3
Tibetan Mastiff - 1
Tornjak - 1
Toy Poodle - 2
Volpino Italiano - 1
Weimaraner - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 11
Whippet - 9
YorkshireTerrier - 4



leisurely said:


> Couldn't see a Bedlington anywhere. Mine is a boy.





bumbarrel said:


> Italian Spinone
> English Cocker spaniel


Done


----------



## Bigdogswinmyheart

Am. Pit Bull Terrier - 8
Akita - 1
Alaskan Malamute - 1
American Bulldog - 2
American Bulldog x Border Collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
*Anatolian Shepherd - 1*
Anglo-French hound - 1
Australian Shepherd - 1
Barbet - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bearded Collie - 2
Bridlington Terrier - 1
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) - 2
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 20
Border Collie Mutt - 6
Border Terrier - 1
Borzoi - 1
Boston Terrier - 1
Boxer - 2
Briard - 1
Bull Breed Mutt - 4
Cane Corso 1
Catahoula Leopard Dog - 1
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Cavapoo - 1
Czechoslovakian Wolfdog - 1
Chihuahua - 16
Chihuahua Cross - 2
Chinese Crested - 5
Cavalier King Charles Spaniel - 5
Cockerpoo - 1
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
Doberman - 2
English Cocker Spaniel - 5
English Shepherd - 1
English Springer Spaniel - 6
English Toy Terrier - 1
Estrela Mountain Dog - 1
Flat Coated Retriever - 1
French Bulldog - 2
German Spitz Klein - 1
German Shorthaired Pointer - 4
Golden Retriever - 6
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 3
German Shepherd - 12
German Shepherd Mutt - 5
German Wirehaired Pointer Mix - 1
Hovawart - 2
Husky - 1
Husky Mutt - 5
Irish Terrier - 1
Italian Greyhound - 4
Italian Spinone - 2
Jack Russell Mutt - 4
Jack Russell Terrier- 9
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Komondor - 1
*Kuvasz - 1
Labrador Retriever - 9*
Labradoodle - 1
Lakeland x Patterdale - 1
Lakeland Terrier - 1
Lurcher - 12
Mini American Shepherd - 1
Miniature Pinscher - 1
Miniature Poodle - 2
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Miniature Wirehaired Dachshund - 1
Mongrel - 13
Newfoundland - 3
Norwich Terrier - 1
Nova Scotia Duck Toller Retriever - 2
Old English Bulldog - 1
Papillon - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 2
Patterdale Terrier - 2
Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
Podenco - 1
Podenco Maneto Cross - 1
Pointer - 1
Pointerdor - 1
Poodle Mutt - 1
Prague Ratter - 5
Pug - 1
Pug Cross - 6
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottweiler - 5
Rottweiler Mutt - 2
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Toy - 1
Sarplaninac - 2
*Saint Bernard -2*
Shar-Pei - 1
Shar-Pei Mutt - 3
Sheltie Mutt - 1
Shih Tzu - 1
Smooth Collie - 1
Smooth Fox Terrier - 2
Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier - 1
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 9
Staffordshire Bull Terrier x Labrador - 1
Staffordshire Bull Terrier Mutt - 3
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier Mutt - 3
Tibetan Mastiff - 1
Tornjak - 1
Toy Poodle - 2
Volpino Italiano - 1
Weimaraner - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 11
Whippet - 9
YorkshireTerrier - 4
Matilda is a mixture! - added to list


----------



## Jayne Parks

Jug cross between pug and jack russell


----------



## Huskyhomelove

Ehh no Husky


----------



## Huskyhomelove

Ohh no The is Ofcourse i vote about husky.


----------



## Boxerluver30

Norwegian Elkhound X


----------



## Boxerluver30

Am. Pit Bull Terrier - 8
Akita - 1
Alaskan Malamute - 1
American Bulldog - 2
American Bulldog x Border Collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Anatolian Shepherd - 1
Anglo-French hound - 1
Australian Shepherd - 1
Barbet - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bearded Collie - 2
Bridlington Terrier - 1
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) - 2
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 20
Border Collie Mutt - 6
Border Terrier - 1
Borzoi - 1
Boston Terrier - 1
Boxer - 2
Briard - 1
Bull Breed Mutt - 4
Cane Corso 1
Catahoula Leopard Dog - 1
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Cavapoo - 1
Czechoslovakian Wolfdog - 1
Chihuahua - 16
Chihuahua Cross - 2
Chinese Crested - 5
Cavalier King Charles Spaniel - 5
Cockerpoo - 1
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
Doberman - 2
English Cocker Spaniel - 5
English Shepherd - 1
English Springer Spaniel - 6
English Toy Terrier - 1
Estrela Mountain Dog - 1
Flat Coated Retriever - 1
French Bulldog - 2
German Spitz Klein - 1
German Shorthaired Pointer - 4
Golden Retriever - 6
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 3
German Shepherd - 12
German Shepherd Mutt - 5
German Wirehaired Pointer Mix - 1
Hovawart - 2
Husky - 1
Husky Mutt - 5
Irish Terrier - 1
Italian Greyhound - 4
Italian Spinone - 2
Jack Russell Mutt - 4
Jack Russell Terrier- 9
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Komondor - 1
Kuvasz - 1
Labrador Retriever - 9
Labradoodle - 1
Lakeland x Patterdale - 1
Lakeland Terrier - 1
Lurcher - 12
Mini American Shepherd - 1
Miniature Pinscher - 1
Miniature Poodle - 2
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Miniature Wirehaired Dachshund - 1
Mongrel - 13
Newfoundland - 3
Norwich Terrier - 1
*Norwegian Elkhound X - 1* 
Nova Scotia Duck Toller Retriever - 2
Old English Bulldog - 1
Papillon - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 2
Patterdale Terrier - 2
Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
Podenco - 1
Podenco Maneto Cross - 1
Pointer - 1
Pointerdor - 1
Poodle Mutt - 1
Prague Ratter - 5
Pug - 1
Pug Cross - 6
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottweiler - 5
Rottweiler Mutt - 2
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Toy - 1
Sarplaninac - 2
Saint Bernard -2
Shar-Pei - 1
Shar-Pei Mutt - 3
Sheltie Mutt - 1
Shih Tzu - 1
Smooth Collie - 1
Smooth Fox Terrier - 2
Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier - 1
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 9
Staffordshire Bull Terrier x Labrador - 1
Staffordshire Bull Terrier Mutt - 3
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier Mutt - 3
Tibetan Mastiff - 1
Tornjak - 1
Toy Poodle - 2
Volpino Italiano - 1
Weimaraner - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 11
Whippet - 9
YorkshireTerrier - 4
Matilda is a mixture! - added to list


----------



## BerneseBex

Bernese mountain dog


----------



## cows573

Labrador, short haired border collie & bearded collie cross short haired border collie. The last one was from an unplanned litter belonging to a shepherd that contracted cancer and died very shortly afterwards - two of his bitches got in pup while he was ill and we re-homed one of the puppies.


----------



## Kiay

Am. Pit Bull Terrier - 8
Akita - 1
Alaskan Malamute - 1
American Bulldog - 2
American Bulldog x Border Collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Anatolian Shepherd - 1
Anglo-French hound - 1
Australian Shepherd - 1
Barbet - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bearded Collie - 2
Bridlington Terrier - 1
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) - 2
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 20
Border Collie Mutt - 6
Border Terrier - 1
Borzoi - 1
Boston Terrier - 1
Boxer - 2
Briard - 1
Bull Breed Mutt - 4
Cane Corso 1
Catahoula Leopard Dog - 1
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Cavapoo - 1
Czechoslovakian Wolfdog - 1
Chihuahua - 16
Chihuahua Cross - 2
Chinese Crested - 5
Cavalier King Charles Spaniel - 5
Cockerpoo - 1
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
Doberman - 2
English Cocker Spaniel - 5
English Shepherd - 1
English Springer Spaniel - 6
English Toy Terrier - 1
Estrela Mountain Dog - 1
Flat Coated Retriever - 1
French Bulldog - 2
German Spitz Klein - 1
German Shorthaired Pointer - 4
Golden Retriever - 6
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 3
German Shepherd - 12
German Shepherd Mutt - 5
German Wirehaired Pointer Mix - 1
Hovawart - 2
Husky - 1
Husky Mutt - 5
Irish Terrier - 1
Italian Greyhound - 4
Italian Spinone - 2
Jack Russell Mutt - 4
Jack Russell Terrier- 9
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Komondor - 1
Kuvasz - 1
Labrador Retriever - 9
Labradoodle - 1
Lakeland x Patterdale - 1
Lakeland Terrier - 1
Lurcher - 12
Mini American Shepherd - 1
Miniature Pinscher - 1
Miniature Poodle - 2
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Miniature Wirehaired Dachshund - 1
Mongrel - 13
Newfoundland - 3
Norwich Terrier - 1
Norwegian Elkhound X - 1
Nova Scotia Duck Toller Retriever - 2
Old English Bulldog - 1
Papillon - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 2
Patterdale Terrier - 2
Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
Podenco - 1
Podenco Maneto Cross - 1
Pointer - 1
Pointerdor - 1
Poodle Mutt - 1
*Portuguese water dog - 2*
Prague Ratter - 5
Pug - 1
Pug Cross - 6
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottweiler - 5
Rottweiler Mutt - 2
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Toy - 1
Sarplaninac - 2
Saint Bernard -2
Shar-Pei - 1
Shar-Pei Mutt - 3
Sheltie Mutt - 1
Shih Tzu - 1
Smooth Collie - 1
Smooth Fox Terrier - 2
Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier - 1
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 9
Staffordshire Bull Terrier x Labrador - 1
Staffordshire Bull Terrier Mutt - 3
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier Mutt - 3
Tibetan Mastiff - 1
Tornjak - 1
Toy Poodle - 2
Volpino Italiano - 1
Weimaraner - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 11
Whippet - 9
YorkshireTerrier - 4


----------



## dorrit

Well you could add Stabijhoun


----------



## bogdog

Am. Pit Bull Terrier - 8
Akita - 1
Alaskan Malamute - 1
American Bulldog - 2
American Bulldog x Border Collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Anatolian Shepherd - 1
Anglo-French hound - 1
Australian Shepherd - 1
Barbet - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bearded Collie - 2
Bridlington Terrier - 1
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) - 2
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 20
Border Collie Mutt - 6
Border Terrier - 1
Borzoi - 1
Boston Terrier - 1
Boxer - 2
Briard - 1
Bull Breed Mutt - 4
Cane Corso 1
Catahoula Leopard Dog - 1
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Cavapoo - 1
Czechoslovakian Wolfdog - 1
Chihuahua - 16
Chihuahua Cross - 2
Chinese Crested - 5
Cavalier King Charles Spaniel - 5
Cockerpoo - 1
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
Doberman - 2
English Cocker Spaniel - 5
English Shepherd - 1
English Springer Spaniel - 6
English Toy Terrier - 1
Estrela Mountain Dog - 1
Flat Coated Retriever - 1
French Bulldog - 2
German Spitz Klein - 1
German Shorthaired Pointer - 4
Golden Retriever - 6
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 3
German Shepherd - 12
German Shepherd Mutt - 5
German Wirehaired Pointer Mix - 1
Hovawart - 2
Husky - 1
Husky Mutt - 5
Irish Terrier - 1
Italian Greyhound - 4
Italian Spinone - 2
Jack Russell Mutt - 4
Jack Russell Terrier- 9
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Komondor - 1
Kuvasz - 1
Labrador Retriever - 9
Labradoodle - 1
Lakeland x Patterdale - 1
Lakeland Terrier - 1
Lurcher - 12
Mini American Shepherd - 1
Miniature Pinscher - 1
Miniature Poodle - 2
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Miniature Wirehaired Dachshund - 1
Mongrel - 13
Newfoundland - 3
Norwich Terrier - 1
Norwegian Elkhound X - 1
Nova Scotia Duck Toller Retriever - 2
Old English Bulldog - 1
Papillon - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 2
Patterdale Terrier - 2
Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
Podenco - 1
Podenco Maneto Cross - 1
Pointer - 1
Pointerdor - 1
Poodle Mutt - 1
Portuguese water dog* - *2
Prague Ratter - 5
Pug - 1
Pug Cross - 6
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottweiler - 5
Rottweiler Mutt - 2
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Toy - 1
Sarplaninac - 2
Saint Bernard -2
Shar-Pei - 1
Shar-Pei Mutt - 3
Sheltie Mutt - 1
Shih Tzu - 1
Smooth Collie - 1
Smooth Fox Terrier - 2
Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier - 1
Stabijhoun
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 9
Staffordshire Bull Terrier x Labrador - 1
Staffordshire Bull Terrier Mutt - 3
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier Mutt - 3
Tibetan Mastiff - 1
Tornjak - 1
Toy Poodle - 2
Volpino Italiano - 1
Weimaraner - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 11
Whippet - 9
YorkshireTerrier - 4[/QUOTE]


----------



## pewe

Springerpoo (insurance companies definition) - also known as Spoodle or even Sproodle and SpringerDoodle !!!!!


----------



## Biffo

Am. Pit Bull Terrier - 8
Akita - 1
Alaskan Malamute - 1
American Bulldog - 2
American Bulldog x Border Collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Anatolian Shepherd - 1
Anglo-French hound - 1
Australian Shepherd - 1
Barbet - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bearded Collie - 2
Bridlington Terrier - 1
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) - 2
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 20
Border Collie Mutt - 6
Border Terrier - 1
Borzoi - 1
Boston Terrier - 1
Boxer - 2
Briard - 1
Bull Breed Mutt - 4
Cane Corso 1
Catahoula Leopard Dog - 1
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Cavapoo - 1
Czechoslovakian Wolfdog - 1
Chihuahua - 16
Chihuahua Cross - 2
Chinese Crested - 5
Cavalier King Charles Spaniel - 5
Cockerpoo - 1
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
Doberman - 2
English Cocker Spaniel - 5
English Shepherd - 1
English Springer Spaniel - 6
English Toy Terrier - 1
Estrela Mountain Dog - 1
Flat Coated Retriever - 1
French Bulldog - 2
German Spitz Klein - 1
German Shorthaired Pointer - 4
Golden Retriever - 6
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 3
German Shepherd - 12
German Shepherd Mutt - 5
German Wirehaired Pointer Mix - 1
Hovawart - 2
Husky - 1
Husky Mutt - 5
Irish Terrier - 1
Italian Greyhound - 4
Italian Spinone - 2
Jack Russell Mutt - 4
Jack Russell Terrier- 9
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Komondor - 1
Kuvasz - 1
Labrador Retriever - 9
Labradoodle - 1
Lakeland x Patterdale - 1
Lakeland Terrier - 1
Lurcher - 12
Mini American Shepherd - 1
Miniature Pinscher - 1
Miniature Poodle - 2
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Miniature Wirehaired Dachshund - 1
Mongrel - 13
Newfoundland - 3
Norwich Terrier - 1
Norwegian Elkhound X - 1
Nova Scotia Duck Toller Retriever - 2
Old English Bulldog - 1
Papillon - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 2
Patterdale Terrier - 2
Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
Podenco - 1
Podenco Maneto Cross - 1
Pointer - 1
Pointerdor - 1
Poodle Mutt - 1
Portuguese water dog* - *2
Prague Ratter - 5
Pug - 1
Pug Cross - 6
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottweiler - 5
Rottweiler Mutt - 2
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Black Terrier - 2
Russian Toy - 1
Sarplaninac - 2
Saint Bernard -2
Shar-Pei - 1
Shar-Pei Mutt - 3
Sheltie Mutt - 1
Shih Tzu - 1
Smooth Collie - 1
Smooth Fox Terrier - 2
Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier - 1
SpringerDoodle - 1
Stabijhoun
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 9
Staffordshire Bull Terrier x Labrador - 1
Staffordshire Bull Terrier Mutt - 3
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier Mutt - 3
Tibetan Mastiff - 1
Tornjak - 1
Toy Poodle - 2
Volpino Italiano - 1
Weimaraner - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 11
Whippet - 9
YorkshireTerrier - 4

I added my 2 and Pewe's Springerpoo.


----------



## Mr.YogiBear

_image unavailable_
One more Newfoundland to add to the list


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Bedlington Terrier x Whippet I.e. Lurcher


----------



## Honeys mum

Soft coated Wheaton terrier here.


----------



## debble

Miniature dachshund


----------



## Boxerluver30

Am. Pit Bull Terrier - 8
Akita - 1
Alaskan Malamute - 1
American Bulldog - 2
American Bulldog x Border Collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Anatolian Shepherd - 1
Anglo-French hound - 1
Australian Shepherd - 1
Barbet - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bearded Collie - 2
Bridlington Terrier - 1
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) - 2
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 20
Border Collie Mutt - 6
Border Terrier - 1
Borzoi - 1
Boston Terrier - 1
Boxer - 2
Briard - 1
Bull Breed Mutt - 4
Cane Corso 1
Catahoula Leopard Dog - 1
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Cavapoo - 1
Czechoslovakian Wolfdog - 1
Chihuahua - 16
Chihuahua Cross - 2
Chinese Crested - 5
Cavalier King Charles Spaniel - 5
Cockerpoo - 1
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
Doberman - 2
English Cocker Spaniel - 5
English Shepherd - 1
English Springer Spaniel - 6
English Toy Terrier - 1
Estrela Mountain Dog - 1
Flat Coated Retriever - 1
French Bulldog - 2
German Spitz Klein - 1
German Shorthaired Pointer - 4
Golden Retriever - 6
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 3
German Shepherd - 12
German Shepherd Mutt - 5
German Wirehaired Pointer Mix - 1
Hovawart - 2
Husky - 1
Husky Mutt - 5
Irish Terrier - 1
Italian Greyhound - 4
Italian Spinone - 2
Jack Russell Mutt - 4
Jack Russell Terrier- 9
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Komondor - 1
Kuvasz - 1
Labrador Retriever - 9
Labradoodle - 1
Lakeland x Patterdale - 1
Lakeland Terrier - 1
*Lurcher - 13*
Mini American Shepherd - 1
Miniature Pinscher - 1
Miniature Poodle - 2
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Miniature Wirehaired Dachshund - 1
*Miniature Smooth-haired Dachshund - 1*
Mongrel - 13
* Newfoundland - 4*
Norwich Terrier - 1
Norwegian Elkhound X - 1
Nova Scotia Duck Toller Retriever - 2
Old English Bulldog - 1
Papillon - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 2
Patterdale Terrier - 2
Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
Podenco - 1
Podenco Maneto Cross - 1
Pointer - 1
Pointerdor - 1
Poodle Mutt - 1
Portuguese water dog* - *2
Prague Ratter - 5
Pug - 1
Pug Cross - 6
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottweiler - 5
Rottweiler Mutt - 2
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Black Terrier - 2
Russian Toy - 1
Sarplaninac - 2
Saint Bernard -2
Shar-Pei - 1
Shar-Pei Mutt - 3
Sheltie Mutt - 1
Shih Tzu - 1
Smooth Collie - 1
Smooth Fox Terrier - 2
*Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier - 2*
SpringerDoodle - 1
Stabijhoun
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 9
Staffordshire Bull Terrier x Labrador - 1
Staffordshire Bull Terrier Mutt - 3
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier Mutt - 3
Tibetan Mastiff - 1
Tornjak - 1
Toy Poodle - 2
Volpino Italiano - 1
Weimaraner - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 11
Whippet - 9
Yorkshire Terrier - 4

I've added everyone who has commented since dogs to the list since it was last updated, I've bolded them so you can see where they were added in


----------



## Boxerluver30

@debble I've put piglet down as a smooth haired min daxie, is that right?


----------



## debble

Boxerluver30 said:


> @debble I've put piglet down as a smooth haired min daxie, is that right?


Sure is! Thanks!


----------



## Donna3939

Can you add my madasaboxoffrogs border terrier please.


----------



## Boxerluver30

Am. Pit Bull Terrier - 8
Akita - 1
Alaskan Malamute - 1
American Bulldog - 2
American Bulldog x Border Collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Anatolian Shepherd - 1
Anglo-French hound - 1
Australian Shepherd - 1
Barbet - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bearded Collie - 2
Bridlington Terrier - 1
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) - 2
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 20
Border Collie Mutt - 6
* Border Terrier - 2*
Borzoi - 1
Boston Terrier - 1
Boxer - 2
Briard - 1
Bull Breed Mutt - 4
Cane Corso 1
Catahoula Leopard Dog - 1
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Cavapoo - 1
Czechoslovakian Wolfdog - 1
Chihuahua - 16
Chihuahua Cross - 2
Chinese Crested - 5
Cavalier King Charles Spaniel - 5
Cockerpoo - 1
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
Doberman - 2
English Cocker Spaniel - 5
English Shepherd - 1
English Springer Spaniel - 6
English Toy Terrier - 1
Estrela Mountain Dog - 1
Flat Coated Retriever - 1
French Bulldog - 2
German Spitz Klein - 1
German Shorthaired Pointer - 4
Golden Retriever - 6
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 3
German Shepherd - 12
German Shepherd Mutt - 5
German Wirehaired Pointer Mix - 1
Hovawart - 2
Husky - 1
Husky Mutt - 5
Irish Terrier - 1
Italian Greyhound - 4
Italian Spinone - 2
Jack Russell Mutt - 4
Jack Russell Terrier- 9
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Komondor - 1
Kuvasz - 1
Labrador Retriever - 9
Labradoodle - 1
Lakeland x Patterdale - 1
Lakeland Terrier - 1
Lurcher - 13
Mini American Shepherd - 1
Miniature Pinscher - 1
Miniature Poodle - 2
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Miniature Wirehaired Dachshund - 1
Miniature Smooth-haired Dachshund - 1
Mongrel - 13
Newfoundland - 4
Norwich Terrier - 1
Norwegian Elkhound X - 1
Nova Scotia Duck Toller Retriever - 2
Old English Bulldog - 1
Papillon - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 2
Patterdale Terrier - 2
Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
Podenco - 1
Podenco Maneto Cross - 1
Pointer - 1
Pointerdor - 1
Poodle Mutt - 1
Portuguese water dog* - *2
Prague Ratter - 5
Pug - 1
Pug Cross - 6
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottweiler - 5
Rottweiler Mutt - 2
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Black Terrier - 2
Russian Toy - 1
Sarplaninac - 2
Saint Bernard -2
Shar-Pei - 1
Shar-Pei Mutt - 3
Sheltie Mutt - 1
Shih Tzu - 1
Smooth Collie - 1
Smooth Fox Terrier - 2
Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier - 2
SpringerDoodle - 1
Stabijhoun
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 9
Staffordshire Bull Terrier x Labrador - 1
Staffordshire Bull Terrier Mutt - 3
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier Mutt - 3
Tibetan Mastiff - 1
Tornjak - 1
Toy Poodle - 2
Volpino Italiano - 1
Weimaraner - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 11
Whippet - 9
Yorkshire Terrier - 4

There you go @Donna3939


----------



## Dogmatize

3 whippets for me please


----------



## Boxerluver30

Am. Pit Bull Terrier - 8
Akita - 1
Alaskan Malamute - 1
American Bulldog - 2
American Bulldog x Border Collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Anatolian Shepherd - 1
Anglo-French hound - 1
Australian Shepherd - 1
Barbet - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bearded Collie - 2
Bridlington Terrier - 1
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) - 2
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 20
Border Collie Mutt - 6
Border Terrier - 2
Borzoi - 1
Boston Terrier - 1
Boxer - 2
Briard - 1
Bull Breed Mutt - 4
Cane Corso 1
Catahoula Leopard Dog - 1
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Cavapoo - 1
Czechoslovakian Wolfdog - 1
Chihuahua - 16
Chihuahua Cross - 2
Chinese Crested - 5
Cavalier King Charles Spaniel - 5
Cockerpoo - 1
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
Doberman - 2
English Cocker Spaniel - 5
English Shepherd - 1
English Springer Spaniel - 6
English Toy Terrier - 1
Estrela Mountain Dog - 1
Flat Coated Retriever - 1
French Bulldog - 2
German Spitz Klein - 1
German Shorthaired Pointer - 4
Golden Retriever - 6
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 3
German Shepherd - 12
German Shepherd Mutt - 5
German Wirehaired Pointer Mix - 1
Hovawart - 2
Husky - 1
Husky Mutt - 5
Irish Terrier - 1
Italian Greyhound - 4
Italian Spinone - 2
Jack Russell Mutt - 4
Jack Russell Terrier- 9
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Komondor - 1
Kuvasz - 1
Labrador Retriever - 9
Labradoodle - 1
Lakeland x Patterdale - 1
Lakeland Terrier - 1
Lurcher - 13
Mini American Shepherd - 1
Miniature Pinscher - 1
Miniature Poodle - 2
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Miniature Wirehaired Dachshund - 1
Miniature Smooth-haired Dachshund - 1
Mongrel - 13
Newfoundland - 4
Norwich Terrier - 1
Norwegian Elkhound X - 1
Nova Scotia Duck Toller Retriever - 2
Old English Bulldog - 1
Papillon - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 2
Patterdale Terrier - 2
Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
Podenco - 1
Podenco Maneto Cross - 1
Pointer - 1
Pointerdor - 1
Poodle Mutt - 1
Portuguese water dog* - *2
Prague Ratter - 5
Pug - 1
Pug Cross - 6
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottweiler - 5
Rottweiler Mutt - 2
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Black Terrier - 2
Russian Toy - 1
Sarplaninac - 2
Saint Bernard -2
Shar-Pei - 1
Shar-Pei Mutt - 3
Sheltie Mutt - 1
Shih Tzu - 1
Smooth Collie - 1
Smooth Fox Terrier - 2
Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier - 2
SpringerDoodle - 1
Stabijhoun
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 9
Staffordshire Bull Terrier x Labrador - 1
Staffordshire Bull Terrier Mutt - 3
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier Mutt - 3
Tibetan Mastiff - 1
Tornjak - 1
Toy Poodle - 2
Volpino Italiano - 1
Weimaraner - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 11
* Whippet - 12*
Yorkshire Terrier - 4


----------



## Sproglet

SBT x Lurcher, would probably come under Staffy mutt


----------



## Boxerluver30

Am. Pit Bull Terrier - 8
Akita - 1
Alaskan Malamute - 1
American Bulldog - 2
American Bulldog x Border Collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Anatolian Shepherd - 1
Anglo-French hound - 1
Australian Shepherd - 1
Barbet - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bearded Collie - 2
Bridlington Terrier - 1
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) - 2
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 20
Border Collie Mutt - 6
Border Terrier - 2
Borzoi - 1
Boston Terrier - 1
Boxer - 2
Briard - 1
Bull Breed Mutt - 4
Cane Corso 1
Catahoula Leopard Dog - 1
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Cavapoo - 1
Czechoslovakian Wolfdog - 1
Chihuahua - 16
Chihuahua Cross - 2
Chinese Crested - 5
Cavalier King Charles Spaniel - 5
Cockerpoo - 1
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
Doberman - 2
English Cocker Spaniel - 5
English Shepherd - 1
English Springer Spaniel - 6
English Toy Terrier - 1
Estrela Mountain Dog - 1
Flat Coated Retriever - 1
French Bulldog - 2
German Spitz Klein - 1
German Shorthaired Pointer - 4
Golden Retriever - 6
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 3
German Shepherd - 12
German Shepherd Mutt - 5
German Wirehaired Pointer Mix - 1
Hovawart - 2
Husky - 1
Husky Mutt - 5
Irish Terrier - 1
Italian Greyhound - 4
Italian Spinone - 2
Jack Russell Mutt - 4
Jack Russell Terrier- 9
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Komondor - 1
Kuvasz - 1
Labrador Retriever - 9
Labradoodle - 1
Lakeland x Patterdale - 1
Lakeland Terrier - 1
Lurcher - 13
Mini American Shepherd - 1
Miniature Pinscher - 1
Miniature Poodle - 2
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Miniature Wirehaired Dachshund - 1
Miniature Smooth-haired Dachshund - 1
Mongrel - 13
Newfoundland - 4
Norwich Terrier - 1
Norwegian Elkhound X - 1
Nova Scotia Duck Toller Retriever - 2
Old English Bulldog - 1
Papillon - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 2
Patterdale Terrier - 2
Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
Podenco - 1
Podenco Maneto Cross - 1
Pointer - 1
Pointerdor - 1
Poodle Mutt - 1
Portuguese water dog* - *2
Prague Ratter - 5
Pug - 1
Pug Cross - 6
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottweiler - 5
Rottweiler Mutt - 2
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Black Terrier - 2
Russian Toy - 1
Sarplaninac - 2
Saint Bernard -2
Shar-Pei - 1
Shar-Pei Mutt - 3
Sheltie Mutt - 1
Shih Tzu - 1
Smooth Collie - 1
Smooth Fox Terrier - 2
Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier - 2
SpringerDoodle - 1
Stabijhoun
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 9
Staffordshire Bull Terrier x Labrador - 1
* Staffordshire Bull Terrier Mutt - 4*
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier Mutt - 3
Tibetan Mastiff - 1
Tornjak - 1
Toy Poodle - 2
Volpino Italiano - 1
Weimaraner - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 11
Whippet - 12
Yorkshire Terrier - 4

Sorry it took so long @Sproglet but there you go


----------



## Sproglet

Thank-you @Boxerluver30


----------



## tabelmabel

I have a tibetan terrier and a brittany (french Brittany)

Surprised there aren't already any TTs listed already


----------



## Boxerluver30

Am. Pit Bull Terrier - 8
Akita - 1
Alaskan Malamute - 1
American Bulldog - 2
American Bulldog x Border Collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Anatolian Shepherd - 1
Anglo-French hound - 1
Australian Shepherd - 1
Barbet - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bearded Collie - 2
Bridlington Terrier - 1
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) - 2
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 20
Border Collie Mutt - 6
Border Terrier - 2
Borzoi - 1
Boston Terrier - 1
Boxer - 2
Briard - 1
*Brittany (French) - 1*
Bull Breed Mutt - 4
Cane Corso 1
Catahoula Leopard Dog - 1
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Cavapoo - 1
Czechoslovakian Wolfdog - 1
Chihuahua - 16
Chihuahua Cross - 2
Chinese Crested - 5
Cavalier King Charles Spaniel - 5
Cockerpoo - 1
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
Doberman - 2
English Cocker Spaniel - 5
English Shepherd - 1
English Springer Spaniel - 6
English Toy Terrier - 1
Estrela Mountain Dog - 1
Flat Coated Retriever - 1
French Bulldog - 2
German Spitz Klein - 1
German Shorthaired Pointer - 4
Golden Retriever - 6
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 3
German Shepherd - 12
German Shepherd Mutt - 5
German Wirehaired Pointer Mix - 1
Hovawart - 2
Husky - 1
Husky Mutt - 5
Irish Terrier - 1
Italian Greyhound - 4
Italian Spinone - 2
Jack Russell Mutt - 4
Jack Russell Terrier- 9
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Komondor - 1
Kuvasz - 1
Labrador Retriever - 9
Labradoodle - 1
Lakeland x Patterdale - 1
Lakeland Terrier - 1
Lurcher - 13
Mini American Shepherd - 1
Miniature Pinscher - 1
Miniature Poodle - 2
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Miniature Wirehaired Dachshund - 1
Miniature Smooth-haired Dachshund - 1
Mongrel - 13
Newfoundland - 4
Norwich Terrier - 1
Norwegian Elkhound X - 1
Nova Scotia Duck Toller Retriever - 2
Old English Bulldog - 1
Papillon - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 2
Patterdale Terrier - 2
Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
Podenco - 1
Podenco Maneto Cross - 1
Pointer - 1
Pointerdor - 1
Poodle Mutt - 1
Portuguese water dog* - *2
Prague Ratter - 5
Pug - 1
Pug Cross - 6
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottweiler - 5
Rottweiler Mutt - 2
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Black Terrier - 2
Russian Toy - 1
Sarplaninac - 2
Saint Bernard -2
Shar-Pei - 1
Shar-Pei Mutt - 3
Sheltie Mutt - 1
Shih Tzu - 1
Smooth Collie - 1
Smooth Fox Terrier - 2
Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier - 2
SpringerDoodle - 1
Stabijhoun
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 9
Staffordshire Bull Terrier x Labrador - 1
Staffordshire Bull Terrier Mutt - 4
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier Mutt - 3
Tibetan Mastiff - 1
*Tibetan Terrier - 1*
Tornjak - 1
Toy Poodle - 2
Volpino Italiano - 1
Weimaraner - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 11
Whippet - 12
Yorkshire Terrier - 4


----------



## Dave S

Can you put me down for 2x Border Collies and 1x Welsh Collie please.


----------



## GoldenFeathers

Two golden retrievers here.


----------



## Montgomery

One Pomeranian.


----------



## Boxerluver30

Am. Pit Bull Terrier - 8
Akita - 1
Alaskan Malamute - 1
American Bulldog - 2
American Bulldog x Border Collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Anatolian Shepherd - 1
Anglo-French hound - 1
Australian Shepherd - 1
Barbet - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bearded Collie - 2
Bridlington Terrier - 1
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) - 2
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Bichon Frise - 1
* Border Collie - 22*
Border Collie Mutt - 6
Border Terrier - 2
Borzoi - 1
Boston Terrier - 1
Boxer - 2
Briard - 1
Brittany (French) - 1
Bull Breed Mutt - 4
Cane Corso 1
Catahoula Leopard Dog - 1
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Cavapoo - 1
Czechoslovakian Wolfdog - 1
Chihuahua - 16
Chihuahua Cross - 2
Chinese Crested - 5
Cavalier King Charles Spaniel - 5
Cockerpoo - 1
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
Doberman - 2
English Cocker Spaniel - 5
English Shepherd - 1
English Springer Spaniel - 6
English Toy Terrier - 1
Estrela Mountain Dog - 1
Flat Coated Retriever - 1
French Bulldog - 2
German Spitz Klein - 1
German Shorthaired Pointer - 4
* Golden Retriever - 8*
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 3
German Shepherd - 12
German Shepherd Mutt - 5
German Wirehaired Pointer Mix - 1
Hovawart - 2
Husky - 1
Husky Mutt - 5
Irish Terrier - 1
Italian Greyhound - 4
Italian Spinone - 2
Jack Russell Mutt - 4
Jack Russell Terrier- 9
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Komondor - 1
Kuvasz - 1
Labrador Retriever - 9
Labradoodle - 1
Lakeland x Patterdale - 1
Lakeland Terrier - 1
Lurcher - 13
Mini American Shepherd - 1
Miniature Pinscher - 1
Miniature Poodle - 2
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Miniature Wirehaired Dachshund - 1
Miniature Smooth-haired Dachshund - 1
Mongrel - 13
Newfoundland - 4
Norwich Terrier - 1
Norwegian Elkhound X - 1
Nova Scotia Duck Toller Retriever - 2
Old English Bulldog - 1
Papillon - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 2
Patterdale Terrier - 2
Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
Podenco - 1
Podenco Maneto Cross - 1
Pointer - 1
Pointerdor - 1
Poodle Mutt - 1
Portuguese water dog* - *2
*Pomeranian - 1*
Prague Ratter - 5
Pug - 1
Pug Cross - 6
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottweiler - 5
Rottweiler Mutt - 2
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Black Terrier - 2
Russian Toy - 1
Sarplaninac - 2
Saint Bernard -2
Shar-Pei - 1
Shar-Pei Mutt - 3
Sheltie Mutt - 1
Shih Tzu - 1
Smooth Collie - 1
Smooth Fox Terrier - 2
Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier - 2
SpringerDoodle - 1
Stabijhoun
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 9
Staffordshire Bull Terrier x Labrador - 1
Staffordshire Bull Terrier Mutt - 4
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier Mutt - 3
Tibetan Mastiff - 1
Tibetan Terrier - 1
Tornjak - 1
Toy Poodle - 2
Volpino Italiano - 1
Weimaraner - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 11
*Welsh Collie - 1*
Whippet - 12
Yorkshire Terrier - 4


----------



## Niffler

Can you add my Pumi please? Getting him on Wednesday!


----------



## MissSpitzMum

German Spitz Mittel with a dash of something else in there from his mostly GS mum. Not sure if that would come under mongrel or German Spitz. He looks and acts like a GS, for better or worse.  I'll leave the decision in your capable hands.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Niffler said:


> Can you add my Pumi please? Getting him on Wednesday!


Of cause you can.......don't forget to put pictures Dog Chat


----------



## Freyja

Can you add another german spitz klien as Bear will be getting a baby brother in a few weeks time.


----------



## Marcia

Border collie here


----------



## Jayrobz93

Hey guys, Just wondering if anyone has any ideas of what breed my puppy may be? I bought her off a Facebook seller and was given no papers! She currently weighs 7KG and is 12 weeks.

Thank you


----------



## simplysardonic

Jayrobz93 said:


> View attachment 347473
> View attachment 347474
> Hey guys, Just wondering if anyone has any ideas of what breed my puppy may be?* I bought her off a Facebook seller and was given no papers!* She currently weighs 7KG and is 12 weeks.
> 
> Thank you


She looks like a bull breed mix to me, probably some staffy in there so she won't be a breed as such.

Unlikely you'll find exactly what's in her mix as Facebook isn't the best place to find honest dog breeders.


----------



## BabyBlu

Edie and Elvis, Brussels Griffon And Staffy


----------



## Boxerluver30

Am. Pit Bull Terrier - 8
Akita - 1
Alaskan Malamute - 1
American Bulldog - 2
American Bulldog x Border Collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Anatolian Shepherd - 1
Anglo-French hound - 1
Australian Shepherd - 1
Barbet - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bearded Collie - 2
Bridlington Terrier - 1
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) - 2
Bernese Mountain Dog - 1
Bichon Frise - 1
*Border Collie - 23*
Border Collie Mutt - 6
Border Terrier - 2
Borzoi - 1
Boston Terrier - 1
Boxer - 2
Briard - 1
Brittany (French) - 1
*Brussels Griffon - 1
Bull Breed Mutt - 5*
Cane Corso 1
Catahoula Leopard Dog - 1
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Cavapoo - 1
Czechoslovakian Wolfdog - 1
Chihuahua - 16
Chihuahua Cross - 2
Chinese Crested - 5
Cavalier King Charles Spaniel - 5
Cockerpoo - 1
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
Doberman - 2
English Cocker Spaniel - 5
English Shepherd - 1
English Springer Spaniel - 6
English Toy Terrier - 1
Estrela Mountain Dog - 1
Flat Coated Retriever - 1
French Bulldog - 2
*German Spitz Klein - 2
German Spitz Mittel - 1*
German Shorthaired Pointer - 4
Golden Retriever - 8
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 3
German Shepherd - 12
German Shepherd Mutt - 5
German Wirehaired Pointer Mix - 1
Hovawart - 2
Husky - 1
Husky Mutt - 5
*Hungarian Pumi - 1*
Irish Terrier - 1
Italian Greyhound - 4
Italian Spinone - 2
Jack Russell Mutt - 4
Jack Russell Terrier- 9
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Komondor - 1
Kuvasz - 1
Labrador Retriever - 9
Labradoodle - 1
Lakeland x Patterdale - 1
Lakeland Terrier - 1
Lurcher - 13
Mini American Shepherd - 1
Miniature Pinscher - 1
Miniature Poodle - 2
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Miniature Wirehaired Dachshund - 1
Miniature Smooth-haired Dachshund - 1
Mongrel - 13
Newfoundland - 4
Norwich Terrier - 1
Norwegian Elkhound X - 1
Nova Scotia Duck Toller Retriever - 2
Old English Bulldog - 1
Papillon - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 2
Patterdale Terrier - 2
Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
Podenco - 1
Podenco Maneto Cross - 1
Pointer - 1
Pointerdor - 1
Poodle Mutt - 1
Portuguese water dog* - *2
Pomeranian - 1
Prague Ratter - 5
Pug - 1
Pug Cross - 6
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottweiler - 5
Rottweiler Mutt - 2
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Black Terrier - 2
Russian Toy - 1
Sarplaninac - 2
Saint Bernard -2
Shar-Pei - 1
Shar-Pei Mutt - 3
Sheltie Mutt - 1
Shih Tzu - 1
Smooth Collie - 1
Smooth Fox Terrier - 2
Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier - 2
SpringerDoodle - 1
Stabijhoun
*Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 10*
Staffordshire Bull Terrier x Labrador - 1
Staffordshire Bull Terrier Mutt - 4
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier Mutt - 3
Tibetan Mastiff - 1
Tibetan Terrier - 1
Tornjak - 1
Toy Poodle - 2
Volpino Italiano - 1
Weimaraner - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 11
Welsh Collie - 1
Whippet - 12
Yorkshire Terrier - 4

Added the new additions, hope that's everyone


----------



## Jess Coleman

Bernese Mountain Dog


----------



## GKM92

Miniature smooth haired dachshund


----------



## Kathy J

2 Cavalier King Charles Spaniels here.


----------



## Boxerluver30

Am. Pit Bull Terrier - 8
Akita - 1
Alaskan Malamute - 1
American Bulldog - 2
American Bulldog x Border Collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Anatolian Shepherd - 1
Anglo-French hound - 1
Australian Shepherd - 1
Barbet - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bearded Collie - 2
Bridlington Terrier - 1
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) - 2
* Bernese Mountain Dog - 2*
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 23
Border Collie Mutt - 6
Border Terrier - 2
Borzoi - 1
Boston Terrier - 1
Boxer - 2
Briard - 1
Brittany (French) - 1
Brussels Griffon - 1
Bull Breed Mutt - 5
Cane Corso 1
Catahoula Leopard Dog - 1
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Cavapoo - 1
Czechoslovakian Wolfdog - 1
Chihuahua - 16
Chihuahua Cross - 2
Chinese Crested - 5
* Cavalier King Charles Spaniel - 7*
Cockerpoo - 1
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
Doberman - 2
English Cocker Spaniel - 5
English Shepherd - 1
English Springer Spaniel - 6
English Toy Terrier - 1
Estrela Mountain Dog - 1
Flat Coated Retriever - 1
French Bulldog - 2
German Spitz Klein - 2
German Spitz Mittel - 1
German Shorthaired Pointer - 4
Golden Retriever - 8
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 3
German Shepherd - 12
German Shepherd Mutt - 5
German Wirehaired Pointer Mix - 1
Hovawart - 2
Husky - 1
Husky Mutt - 5
Hungarian Pumi - 1
Irish Terrier - 1
Italian Greyhound - 4
Italian Spinone - 2
Jack Russell Mutt - 4
Jack Russell Terrier- 9
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Komondor - 1
Kuvasz - 1
Labrador Retriever - 9
Labradoodle - 1
Lakeland x Patterdale - 1
Lakeland Terrier - 1
Lurcher - 13
Mini American Shepherd - 1
Miniature Pinscher - 1
Miniature Poodle - 2
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Miniature Wirehaired Dachshund - 1
* Miniature Smooth-haired Dachshund - 2*
Mongrel - 13
Newfoundland - 4
Norwich Terrier - 1
Norwegian Elkhound X - 1
Nova Scotia Duck Toller Retriever - 2
Old English Bulldog - 1
Papillon - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 2
Patterdale Terrier - 2
Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
Podenco - 1
Podenco Maneto Cross - 1
Pointer - 1
Pointerdor - 1
Poodle Mutt - 1
Portuguese water dog* - *2
Pomeranian - 1
Prague Ratter - 5
Pug - 1
Pug Cross - 6
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottweiler - 5
Rottweiler Mutt - 2
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Black Terrier - 2
Russian Toy - 1
Sarplaninac - 2
Saint Bernard -2
Shar-Pei - 1
Shar-Pei Mutt - 3
Sheltie Mutt - 1
Shih Tzu - 1
Smooth Collie - 1
Smooth Fox Terrier - 2
Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier - 2
SpringerDoodle - 1
Stabijhoun
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - 10
Staffordshire Bull Terrier x Labrador - 1
Staffordshire Bull Terrier Mutt - 4
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier Mutt - 3
Tibetan Mastiff - 1
Tibetan Terrier - 1
Tornjak - 1
Toy Poodle - 2
Volpino Italiano - 1
Weimaraner - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 11
Welsh Collie - 1
Whippet - 12
Yorkshire Terrier - 4


----------



## ChiweenieMummy

Chiweenie (Chihuahua and Daschund Cross, it's a thing, I promise)


----------



## adamantis

1 foxhound, 1 trailhound and 1 Irish harrier here!


----------



## Emma Jayne

Staffordshire bull terrier


----------



## Northpup

2 Hungarian vizslas


----------



## qnhan10a3

ahihi they are so kute


----------



## Freyja

I forgot to add Bay Bear to this so can you please add another German spitz klien to the list there maybe another to add soon as the boys may be getting a sister in a few months


----------



## Pam Phillips

2 x Chodsky pes, 1 GSD


----------



## niamh123

1 JRT
2 English bull terriers


----------



## Boxerluver30

Am. Pit Bull Terrier - 8
Akita - 1
Alaskan Malamute - 1
American Bulldog - 2
American Bulldog x Border Collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Anatolian Shepherd - 1
Anglo-French hound - 1
Australian Shepherd - 1
Barbet - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bearded Collie - 2
Bridlington Terrier - 1
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) - 2
Bernese Mountain Dog - 2
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 23
Border Collie Mutt - 6
Border Terrier - 2
Borzoi - 1
Boston Terrier - 1
Boxer - 2
Briard - 1
Brittany (French) - 1
Brussels Griffon - 1
Bull Breed Mutt - 5
Cane Corso 1
Catahoula Leopard Dog - 1
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Cavapoo - 1
Czechoslovakian Wolfdog - 1
Chihuahua - 16
Chihuahua Cross - 2
Chinese Crested - 5
*Chiweenie - 1 
Chodsky Pes - 2*
Cavalier King Charles Spaniel - 7
Cockerpoo - 1
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
Doberman - 2
English Cocker Spaniel - 5
English Shepherd - 1
English Springer Spaniel - 6
English Toy Terrier - 1
*English bull terrier - 2*
Estrela Mountain Dog - 1
Flat Coated Retriever - 1
French Bulldog - 2
*Foxhound - 1
German Spitz Klein - 3*
German Spitz Mittel - 1
German Shorthaired Pointer - 4
Golden Retriever - 8
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 3
*German Shepherd - 13*
German Shepherd Mutt - 5
German Wirehaired Pointer Mix - 1
Hovawart - 2
Husky - 1
Husky Mutt - 5
Hungarian Pumi - 1
*Hungarian Vizla - 2*
Irish Terrier - 1
*Irish Harrier - 1*
Italian Greyhound - 4
Italian Spinone - 2
Jack Russell Mutt - 4
*Jack Russell Terrier- 10*
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Komondor - 1
Kuvasz - 1
Labrador Retriever - 9
Labradoodle - 1
Lakeland x Patterdale - 1
Lakeland Terrier - 1
Lurcher - 13
Mini American Shepherd - 1
Miniature Pinscher - 1
Miniature Poodle - 2
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Miniature Wirehaired Dachshund - 1
Miniature Smooth-haired Dachshund - 2
Mongrel - 13
Newfoundland - 4
Norwich Terrier - 1
Norwegian Elkhound X - 1
Nova Scotia Duck Toller Retriever - 2
Old English Bulldog - 1
Papillon - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 2
Patterdale Terrier - 2
Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
Podenco - 1
Podenco Maneto Cross - 1
Pointer - 1
Pointerdor - 1
Poodle Mutt - 1
Portuguese water dog - 2
Pomeranian - 1
Prague Ratter - 5
Pug - 1
Pug Cross - 6
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottweiler - 5
Rottweiler Mutt - 2
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Black Terrier - 2
Russian Toy - 1
Sarplaninac - 2
Saint Bernard -2
Shar-Pei - 1
Shar-Pei Mutt - 3
Sheltie Mutt - 1
Shih Tzu - 1
Smooth Collie - 1
Smooth Fox Terrier - 2
Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier - 2
SpringerDoodle - 1
Stabijhoun - 1
*Staffordshire Bull terrier - 11*
Staffordshire Bull Terrier x Labrador - 1
Staffordshire Bull Terrier Mutt - 4
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier Mutt - 3
Tibetan Mastiff - 1
Tibetan Terrier - 1
Tornjak - 1
Toy Poodle - 2
*Trailhound - 1*
Volpino Italiano - 1
Weimaraner - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 11
Welsh Collie - 1
Whippet - 12
Yorkshire Terrier - 4


----------



## Bugsys grandma

Hi @Boxerluver30, Woody is a lab X pointer. Don't know if he would just be listed as a mutt or what, I'll leave that to you to decide where to put him, if that's ok. Thank you.


----------



## Bugsys grandma

Pam Phillips said:


> 2 x Chodsky pes, 1 GSD


 I've not heard of a Chodsky pes before, Initially I thought that maybe it was one of the new designer breeds, and spent ages trying to work out what breeds might be in there. Looked it up eventually. Wow, what a fab looking dog!


----------



## Boxerluver30

Bugsys grandma said:


> Hi @Boxerluver30, Woody is a lab X pointer. Don't know if he would just be listed as a mutt or what, I'll leave that to you to decide where to put him, if that's ok. Thank you.


Hi I'll put him on as a lab x pointer when I next get chance. Probably later on today when I can get on my laptop


----------



## Pam Phillips

Bugsys grandma said:


> I've not heard of a Chodsky pes before, Initially I thought that maybe it was one of the new designer breeds, and spent ages trying to work out what breeds might be in there. Looked it up eventually. Wow, what a fab looking dog!


Mine are now 10 1/2 years and healthy, there are only approx 10 in the UK but only 7 of these are registered with a foreign KC


----------



## Bugsys grandma

Boxerluver30 said:


> Hi I'll put him on as a lab x pointer when I next get chance. Probably later on today when I can get on my laptop


Thank you, no hurry, just whenever you update the list next


----------



## Boxerluver30

Am. Pit Bull Terrier - 8
Akita - 1
Alaskan Malamute - 1
American Bulldog - 2
American Bulldog x Border Collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Anatolian Shepherd - 1
Anglo-French hound - 1
Australian Shepherd - 1
Barbet - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bearded Collie - 2
Bridlington Terrier - 1
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) - 2
Bernese Mountain Dog - 2
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 23
Border Collie Mutt - 6
Border Terrier - 2
Borzoi - 1
Boston Terrier - 1
Boxer - 2
Briard - 1
Brittany (French) - 1
Brussels Griffon - 1
Bull Breed Mutt - 5
Cane Corso 1
Catahoula Leopard Dog - 1
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Cavapoo - 1
Czechoslovakian Wolfdog - 1
Chihuahua - 16
Chihuahua Cross - 2
Chinese Crested - 5
Chiweenie - 1
Chodsky Pes - 2
Cavalier King Charles Spaniel - 7
Cockerpoo - 1
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
Doberman - 2
English Cocker Spaniel - 5
English Shepherd - 1
English Springer Spaniel - 6
English Toy Terrier - 1
English bull terrier - 2
Estrela Mountain Dog - 1
Flat Coated Retriever - 1
French Bulldog - 2
Foxhound - 1
German Spitz Klein - 3
German Spitz Mittel - 1
German Shorthaired Pointer - 4
Golden Retriever - 8
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 3
German Shepherd - 13
German Shepherd Mutt - 5
German Wirehaired Pointer Mix - 1
Hovawart - 2
Husky - 1
Husky Mutt - 5
Hungarian Pumi - 1
Hungarian Vizla - 2
Irish Terrier - 1
Irish Harrier - 1
Italian Greyhound - 4
Italian Spinone - 2
Jack Russell Mutt - 4
Jack Russell Terrier- 10
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Komondor - 1
Kuvasz - 1
Labrador Retriever - 9
*Labrador X Pointer - 1*
Labradoodle - 1
Lakeland x Patterdale - 1
Lakeland Terrier - 1
Lurcher - 13
Mini American Shepherd - 1
Miniature Pinscher - 1
Miniature Poodle - 2
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Miniature Wirehaired Dachshund - 1
Miniature Smooth-haired Dachshund - 2
Mongrel - 13
Newfoundland - 4
Norwich Terrier - 1
Norwegian Elkhound X - 1
Nova Scotia Duck Toller Retriever - 2
Old English Bulldog - 1
Papillon - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 2
Patterdale Terrier - 2
Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
Podenco - 1
Podenco Maneto Cross - 1
Pointer - 1
Pointerdor - 1
Poodle Mutt - 1
Portuguese water dog - 2
Pomeranian - 1
Prague Ratter - 5
Pug - 1
Pug Cross - 6
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottweiler - 5
Rottweiler Mutt - 2
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Black Terrier - 2
Russian Toy - 1
Sarplaninac - 2
Saint Bernard -2
Shar-Pei - 1
Shar-Pei Mutt - 3
Sheltie Mutt - 1
Shih Tzu - 1
Smooth Collie - 1
Smooth Fox Terrier - 2
Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier - 2
SpringerDoodle - 1
Stabijhoun - 1
Staffordshire Bull terrier - 11
Staffordshire Bull Terrier x Labrador - 1
Staffordshire Bull Terrier Mutt - 4
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier Mutt - 3
Tibetan Mastiff - 1
Tibetan Terrier - 1
Tornjak - 1
Toy Poodle - 2
Trailhound - 1
Volpino Italiano - 1
Weimaraner - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 11
Welsh Collie - 1
Whippet - 12
Yorkshire Terrier - 4


----------



## Charity

Labrador here


----------



## Boxerluver30

Am. Pit Bull Terrier - 8
Akita - 1
Alaskan Malamute - 1
American Bulldog - 2
American Bulldog x Border Collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Anatolian Shepherd - 1
Anglo-French hound - 1
Australian Shepherd - 1
Barbet - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bearded Collie - 2
Bridlington Terrier - 1
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) - 2
Bernese Mountain Dog - 2
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 23
Border Collie Mutt - 6
Border Terrier - 2
Borzoi - 1
Boston Terrier - 1
Boxer - 2
Briard - 1
Brittany (French) - 1
Brussels Griffon - 1
Bull Breed Mutt - 5
Cane Corso 1
Catahoula Leopard Dog - 1
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Cavapoo - 1
Czechoslovakian Wolfdog - 1
Chihuahua - 16
Chihuahua Cross - 2
Chinese Crested - 5
Chiweenie - 1
Chodsky Pes - 2
Cavalier King Charles Spaniel - 7
Cockerpoo - 1
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
Doberman - 2
English Cocker Spaniel - 5
English Shepherd - 1
English Springer Spaniel - 6
English Toy Terrier - 1
English bull terrier - 2
Estrela Mountain Dog - 1
Flat Coated Retriever - 1
French Bulldog - 2
Foxhound - 1
German Spitz Klein - 3
German Spitz Mittel - 1
German Shorthaired Pointer - 4
Golden Retriever - 8
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 3
German Shepherd - 13
German Shepherd Mutt - 5
German Wirehaired Pointer Mix - 1
Hovawart - 2
Husky - 1
Husky Mutt - 5
Hungarian Pumi - 1
Hungarian Vizla - 2
Irish Terrier - 1
Irish Harrier - 1
Italian Greyhound - 4
Italian Spinone - 2
Jack Russell Mutt - 4
Jack Russell Terrier- 10
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Komondor - 1
Kuvasz - 1
*Labrador Retriever - 10*
Labrador X Pointer - 1
Labradoodle - 1
Lakeland x Patterdale - 1
Lakeland Terrier - 1
Lurcher - 13
Mini American Shepherd - 1
Miniature Pinscher - 1
Miniature Poodle - 2
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Miniature Wirehaired Dachshund - 1
Miniature Smooth-haired Dachshund - 2
Mongrel - 13
Newfoundland - 4
Norwich Terrier - 1
Norwegian Elkhound X - 1
Nova Scotia Duck Toller Retriever - 2
Old English Bulldog - 1
Papillon - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 2
Patterdale Terrier - 2
Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
Podenco - 1
Podenco Maneto Cross - 1
Pointer - 1
Pointerdor - 1
Poodle Mutt - 1
Portuguese water dog - 2
Pomeranian - 1
Prague Ratter - 5
Pug - 1
Pug Cross - 6
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottweiler - 5
Rottweiler Mutt - 2
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Black Terrier - 2
Russian Toy - 1
Sarplaninac - 2
Saint Bernard -2
Shar-Pei - 1
Shar-Pei Mutt - 3
Sheltie Mutt - 1
Shih Tzu - 1
Smooth Collie - 1
Smooth Fox Terrier - 2
Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier - 2
SpringerDoodle - 1
Stabijhoun - 1
Staffordshire Bull terrier - 11
Staffordshire Bull Terrier x Labrador - 1
Staffordshire Bull Terrier Mutt - 4


----------



## Boxerluver30

Charity said:


> Labrador here


Done for you. I didn't know you had a dog @Charity . New addition?


----------



## Charity

Boxerluver30 said:


> Done for you. I didn't know you had a dog @Charity . New addition?


Yes, only had her three weeks, she's 12 weeks old.. Right little monkey at the moment.:Jawdrop


----------



## Boxerluver30

Charity said:


> Yes, only had her three weeks, she's 12 weeks old.. Right little monkey at the moment.:Jawdrop


Ohh I've just seen you posted in cat chat about her. She looks adorable and love the name.


----------



## Goldstar

Jack Russell and Chihuahua


----------



## Boxerluver30

Am. Pit Bull Terrier - 8
Akita - 1
Alaskan Malamute - 1
American Bulldog - 2
American Bulldog x Border Collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Anatolian Shepherd - 1
Anglo-French hound - 1
Australian Shepherd - 1
Barbet - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bearded Collie - 2
Bridlington Terrier - 1
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) - 2
Bernese Mountain Dog - 2
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 23
Border Collie Mutt - 6
Border Terrier - 2
Borzoi - 1
Boston Terrier - 1
Boxer - 2
Briard - 1
Brittany (French) - 1
Brussels Griffon - 1
Bull Breed Mutt - 5
Cane Corso 1
Catahoula Leopard Dog - 1
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Cavapoo - 1
Czechoslovakian Wolfdog - 1
*Chihuahua - 17*
Chihuahua Cross - 2
Chinese Crested - 5
Chiweenie - 1
Chodsky Pes - 2
Cavalier King Charles Spaniel - 7
Cockerpoo - 1
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
Doberman - 2
English Cocker Spaniel - 5
English Shepherd - 1
English Springer Spaniel - 6
English Toy Terrier - 1
English bull terrier - 2
Estrela Mountain Dog - 1
Flat Coated Retriever - 1
French Bulldog - 2
Foxhound - 1
German Spitz Klein - 3
German Spitz Mittel - 1
German Shorthaired Pointer - 4
Golden Retriever - 8
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 3
German Shepherd - 13
German Shepherd Mutt - 5
German Wirehaired Pointer Mix - 1
Hovawart - 2
Husky - 1
Husky Mutt - 5
Hungarian Pumi - 1
Hungarian Vizla - 2
Irish Terrier - 1
Irish Harrier - 1
Italian Greyhound - 4
Italian Spinone - 2
Jack Russell Mutt - 4
*Jack Russell Terrier- 11*
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Komondor - 1
Kuvasz - 1
Labrador Retriever - 10
Labrador X Pointer - 1
Labradoodle - 1
Lakeland x Patterdale - 1
Lakeland Terrier - 1
Lurcher - 13
Mini American Shepherd - 1
Miniature Pinscher - 1
Miniature Poodle - 2
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Miniature Wirehaired Dachshund - 1
Miniature Smooth-haired Dachshund - 2
Mongrel - 13
Newfoundland - 4
Norwich Terrier - 1
Norwegian Elkhound X - 1
Nova Scotia Duck Toller Retriever - 2
Old English Bulldog - 1
Papillon - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 2
Patterdale Terrier - 2
Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
Podenco - 1
Podenco Maneto Cross - 1
Pointer - 1
Pointerdor - 1
Poodle Mutt - 1
Portuguese water dog - 2
Pomeranian - 1
Prague Ratter - 5
Pug - 1
Pug Cross - 6
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottweiler - 5
Rottweiler Mutt - 2
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Black Terrier - 2
Russian Toy - 1
Sarplaninac - 2
Saint Bernard -2
Shar-Pei - 1
Shar-Pei Mutt - 3
Sheltie Mutt - 1
Shih Tzu - 1
Smooth Collie - 1
Smooth Fox Terrier - 2
Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier - 2
SpringerDoodle - 1
Stabijhoun - 1
Staffordshire Bull terrier - 11
Staffordshire Bull Terrier x Labrador - 1
Staffordshire Bull Terrier Mutt - 4


----------



## LinznMilly

Am. Pit Bull Terrier - 8
Akita - 1
Alaskan Malamute - 1
American Bulldog - 2
American Bulldog x Border Collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Anatolian Shepherd - 1
Anglo-French hound - 1
Australian Shepherd - 1
Barbet - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bearded Collie - 2
Bridlington Terrier - 1
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) - 2
Bernese Mountain Dog - 2
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 23
Border Collie Mutt - 6
Border Terrier - 2
Borzoi - 1
Boston Terrier - 1
Boxer - 2
Briard - 1
Brittany (French) - 1
Brussels Griffon - 1
Bull Breed Mutt - 5
Cane Corso 1
Catahoula Leopard Dog - 1
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Cavapoo - 1
Czechoslovakian Wolfdog - 1
*Chihuahua - 18*
Chihuahua Cross - 2
Chinese Crested - 5
Chiweenie - 1
Chodsky Pes - 2
Cavalier King Charles Spaniel - 7
Cockerpoo - 1
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
Doberman - 2
English Cocker Spaniel - 5
English Shepherd - 1
English Springer Spaniel - 6
English Toy Terrier - 1
English bull terrier - 2
Estrela Mountain Dog - 1
Flat Coated Retriever - 1
French Bulldog - 2
Foxhound - 1
German Spitz Klein - 3
German Spitz Mittel - 1
German Shorthaired Pointer - 4
Golden Retriever - 8
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 3
German Shepherd - 13
German Shepherd Mutt - 5
German Wirehaired Pointer Mix - 1
Hovawart - 2
Husky - 1
Husky Mutt - 5
Hungarian Pumi - 1
Hungarian Vizla - 2
Irish Terrier - 1
Irish Harrier - 1
Italian Greyhound - 4
Italian Spinone - 2
Jack Russell Mutt - 4
Jack Russell Terrier- 11
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Komondor - 1
Kuvasz - 1
Labrador Retriever - 10
Labrador X Pointer - 1
Labradoodle - 1
Lakeland x Patterdale - 1
Lakeland Terrier - 1
Lurcher - 13
Mini American Shepherd - 1
Miniature Pinscher - 1
Miniature Poodle - 2
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Miniature Wirehaired Dachshund - 1
Miniature Smooth-haired Dachshund - 2
Mongrel - 13
Newfoundland - 4
Norwich Terrier - 1
Norwegian Elkhound X - 1
Nova Scotia Duck Toller Retriever - 2
Old English Bulldog - 1
Papillon - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 2
Patterdale Terrier - 2
Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
Podenco - 1
Podenco Maneto Cross - 1
Pointer - 1
Pointerdor - 1
Poodle Mutt - 1
Portuguese water dog - 2
Pomeranian - 1
Prague Ratter - 5
Pug - 1
Pug Cross - 6
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottweiler - 5
Rottweiler Mutt - 2
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Black Terrier - 2
Russian Toy - 1
Sarplaninac - 2
Saint Bernard -2
Shar-Pei - 1
Shar-Pei Mutt - 3
Sheltie Mutt - 1
Shih Tzu - 1
Smooth Collie - 1
Smooth Fox Terrier - 2
Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier - 2
SpringerDoodle - 1
Stabijhoun - 1
Staffordshire Bull terrier - 11
Staffordshire Bull Terrier x Labrador - 1
Staffordshire Bull Terrier Mutt - 4


----------



## LinznMilly

Added Honey.


----------



## Boxerluver30

LinznMilly said:


> Added Honey.


What happens when you do it on your phone and dont look to see if the number changed


----------



## LinznMilly

Boxerluver30 said:


> What happens when you do it on your phone and dont look to see if the number changed


I'm not entirely sure what you mean by this?


----------



## Boxerluver30

LinznMilly said:


> I'm not entirely sure what you mean by this?


Sorry I meant i copy and paste the list on my phone and this time i forgot to change the number on chihuahua. Its easier to miss than when I do it on my laptop.


----------



## LinznMilly

Boxerluver30 said:


> Sorry I meant i copy and paste the list on my phone and this time i forgot to change the number on chihuahua. Its easier to miss than when I do it on my laptop.


Ah! I see. I changed it from 17 to 18.


----------



## Tyton

Reposting as we seemed to have lost Breeds T-Y the last couple of edits 
(I've updated the numbers correct to the last post, just re-added the last few breeds that got missed in a copy and paste) 


Am. Pit Bull Terrier - 8
Akita - 1
Alaskan Malamute - 1
American Bulldog - 2
American Bulldog x Border Collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Anatolian Shepherd - 1
Anglo-French hound - 1
Australian Shepherd - 1
Barbet - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bearded Collie - 2
Bridlington Terrier - 1
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) - 2
Bernese Mountain Dog - 2
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 23
Border Collie Mutt - 6
Border Terrier - 2
Borzoi - 1
Boston Terrier - 1
Boxer - 2
Briard - 1
Brittany (French) - 1
Brussels Griffon - 1
Bull Breed Mutt - 5
Cane Corso 1
Catahoula Leopard Dog - 1
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Cavapoo - 1
Czechoslovakian Wolfdog - 1
Chihuahua - 18
Chihuahua Cross - 2
Chinese Crested - 5
Chiweenie - 1
Chodsky Pes - 2
Cavalier King Charles Spaniel - 7
Cockerpoo - 1
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
Doberman - 2
English Cocker Spaniel - 5
English Shepherd - 1
English Springer Spaniel - 6
English Toy Terrier - 1
English bull terrier - 2
Estrela Mountain Dog - 1
Flat Coated Retriever - 1
French Bulldog - 2
Foxhound - 1
German Spitz Klein - 3
German Spitz Mittel - 1
German Shorthaired Pointer - 4
Golden Retriever - 8
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 3
German Shepherd - 13
German Shepherd Mutt - 5
German Wirehaired Pointer Mix - 1
Hovawart - 2
Husky - 1
Husky Mutt - 5
Hungarian Pumi - 1
Hungarian Vizla - 2
Irish Terrier - 1
Irish Harrier - 1
Italian Greyhound - 4
Italian Spinone - 2
Jack Russell Mutt - 4
Jack Russell Terrier- 11
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Komondor - 1
Kuvasz - 1
Labrador Retriever - 10
Labrador X Pointer - 1
Labradoodle - 1
Lakeland x Patterdale - 1
Lakeland Terrier - 1
Lurcher - 13
Mini American Shepherd - 1
Miniature Pinscher - 1
Miniature Poodle - 2
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Miniature Wirehaired Dachshund - 1
Miniature Smooth-haired Dachshund - 2
Mongrel - 13
Newfoundland - 4
Norwich Terrier - 1
Norwegian Elkhound X - 1
Nova Scotia Duck Toller Retriever - 2
Old English Bulldog - 1
Papillon - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 2
Patterdale Terrier - 2
Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
Podenco - 1
Podenco Maneto Cross - 1
Pointer - 1
Pointerdor - 1
Poodle Mutt - 1
Portuguese water dog - 2
Pomeranian - 1
Prague Ratter - 5
Pug - 1
Pug Cross - 6
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottweiler - 5
Rottweiler Mutt - 2
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Black Terrier - 2
Russian Toy - 1
Sarplaninac - 2
Saint Bernard -2
Shar-Pei - 1
Shar-Pei Mutt - 3
Sheltie Mutt - 1
Shih Tzu - 1
Smooth Collie - 1
Smooth Fox Terrier - 2
Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier - 2
SpringerDoodle - 1
Stabijhoun - 1
Staffordshire Bull terrier - 11
Staffordshire Bull Terrier x Labrador - 1
Staffordshire Bull Terrier Mutt - 4
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier Mutt - 3
Tibetan Mastiff - 1
Tibetan Terrier - 1
Tornjak - 1
Toy Poodle - 2
Trailhound - 1
Volpino Italiano - 1
Weimaraner - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 11
Welsh Collie - 1
Whippet - 12
Yorkshire Terrier - 4


----------



## Bella`sdad

<-------Bella, the beastie on the left Shih tzu x Patterdale


----------



## Boxerluver30

Am. Pit Bull Terrier - 8
Akita - 1
Alaskan Malamute - 1
American Bulldog - 2
American Bulldog x Border Collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Anatolian Shepherd - 1
Anglo-French hound - 1
Australian Shepherd - 1
Barbet - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bearded Collie - 2
Bridlington Terrier - 1
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) - 2
Bernese Mountain Dog - 2
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 23
Border Collie Mutt - 6
Border Terrier - 2
Borzoi - 1
Boston Terrier - 1
Boxer - 2
Briard - 1
Brittany (French) - 1
Brussels Griffon - 1
Bull Breed Mutt - 5
Cane Corso 1
Catahoula Leopard Dog - 1
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Cavapoo - 1
Czechoslovakian Wolfdog - 1
Chihuahua - 18
Chihuahua Cross - 2
Chinese Crested - 5
Chiweenie - 1
Chodsky Pes - 2
Cavalier King Charles Spaniel - 7
Cockerpoo - 1
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
Doberman - 2
English Cocker Spaniel - 5
English Shepherd - 1
English Springer Spaniel - 6
English Toy Terrier - 1
English bull terrier - 2
Estrela Mountain Dog - 1
Flat Coated Retriever - 1
French Bulldog - 2
Foxhound - 1
German Spitz Klein - 3
German Spitz Mittel - 1
German Shorthaired Pointer - 4
Golden Retriever - 8
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 3
German Shepherd - 13
German Shepherd Mutt - 5
German Wirehaired Pointer Mix - 1
Hovawart - 2
Husky - 1
Husky Mutt - 5
Hungarian Pumi - 1
Hungarian Vizla - 2
Irish Terrier - 1
Irish Harrier - 1
Italian Greyhound - 4
Italian Spinone - 2
Jack Russell Mutt - 4
Jack Russell Terrier- 11
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Komondor - 1
Kuvasz - 1
Labrador Retriever - 10
Labrador X Pointer - 1
Labradoodle - 1
Lakeland x Patterdale - 1
Lakeland Terrier - 1
Lurcher - 13
Mini American Shepherd - 1
Miniature Pinscher - 1
Miniature Poodle - 2
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Miniature Wirehaired Dachshund - 1
Miniature Smooth-haired Dachshund - 2
Mongrel - 13
Newfoundland - 4
Norwich Terrier - 1
Norwegian Elkhound X - 1
Nova Scotia Duck Toller Retriever - 2
Old English Bulldog - 1
Papillon - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 2
Patterdale Terrier - 2
Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
Podenco - 1
Podenco Maneto Cross - 1
Pointer - 1
Pointerdor - 1
Poodle Mutt - 1
Portuguese water dog - 2
Pomeranian - 1
Prague Ratter - 5
Pug - 1
Pug Cross - 6
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottweiler - 5
Rottweiler Mutt - 2
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Black Terrier - 2
Russian Toy - 1
Sarplaninac - 2
Saint Bernard -2
Shar-Pei - 1
Shar-Pei Mutt - 3
Sheltie Mutt - 1
Shih Tzu - 1
*Shih Tzu X - 1*
Smooth Collie - 1
Smooth Fox Terrier - 2
Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier - 2
SpringerDoodle - 1
Stabijhoun - 1
Staffordshire Bull terrier - 11
Staffordshire Bull Terrier x Labrador - 1
Staffordshire Bull Terrier Mutt - 4


----------



## Boxerluver30

Bella`sdad said:


> <-------Bella, the beastie on the left Shih tzu x Patterdale


I've put her on as a shih tzu X for you. She looks lovely, is she a puppy? Welcome


----------



## Bella`sdad

Boxerluver30 said:


> I've put her on as a shih tzu X for you. She looks lovely, is she a puppy? Welcome


she is a pup. 12 weeks old today


----------



## Boxerluver30

Bella`sdad said:


> she is a pup. 12 weeks old today


Ah well hope she is settling in well with you and check out the puppy support thread in the stickies if you haven't already (the threads at the top of the page when you go into dog chat). Theres lots of great advice on there and support.


----------



## Bella`sdad

Boxerluver30 said:


> Ah well hope she is settling in well with you and check out the puppy support thread in the stickies if you haven't already (the threads at the top of the page when you go into dog chat). Theres lots of great advice on there and support.


will do thank you


----------



## Nick/bones

Siberian Husky


----------



## LinznMilly

Am. Pit Bull Terrier - 8
Akita - 1
Alaskan Malamute - 1
American Bulldog - 2
American Bulldog x Border Collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Anatolian Shepherd - 1
Anglo-French hound - 1
Australian Shepherd - 1
Barbet - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bearded Collie - 2
Bridlington Terrier - 1
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) - 2
Bernese Mountain Dog - 2
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 23
Border Collie Mutt - 6
Border Terrier - 2
Borzoi - 1
Boston Terrier - 1
Boxer - 2
Briard - 1
Brittany (French) - 1
Brussels Griffon - 1
Bull Breed Mutt - 5
Cane Corso 1
Catahoula Leopard Dog - 1
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Cavapoo - 1
Czechoslovakian Wolfdog - 1
Chihuahua - 18
Chihuahua Cross - 2
Chinese Crested - 5
Chiweenie - 1
Chodsky Pes - 2
Cavalier King Charles Spaniel - 7
Cockerpoo - 1
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
Doberman - 2
English Cocker Spaniel - 5
English Shepherd - 1
English Springer Spaniel - 6
English Toy Terrier - 1
English bull terrier - 2
Estrela Mountain Dog - 1
Flat Coated Retriever - 1
French Bulldog - 2
Foxhound - 1
German Spitz Klein - 3
German Spitz Mittel - 1
German Shorthaired Pointer - 4
Golden Retriever - 8
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 3
German Shepherd - 13
German Shepherd Mutt - 5
German Wirehaired Pointer Mix - 1
Hovawart - 2
*Husky - 2*
Husky Mutt - 5
Hungarian Pumi - 1
Hungarian Vizla - 2
Irish Terrier - 1
Irish Harrier - 1
Italian Greyhound - 4
Italian Spinone - 2
Jack Russell Mutt - 4
Jack Russell Terrier- 11
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Komondor - 1
Kuvasz - 1
Labrador Retriever - 10
Labrador X Pointer - 1
Labradoodle - 1
Lakeland x Patterdale - 1
Lakeland Terrier - 1
Lurcher - 13
Mini American Shepherd - 1
Miniature Pinscher - 1
Miniature Poodle - 2
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Miniature Wirehaired Dachshund - 1
Miniature Smooth-haired Dachshund - 2
Mongrel - 13
Newfoundland - 4
Norwich Terrier - 1
Norwegian Elkhound X - 1
Nova Scotia Duck Toller Retriever - 2
Old English Bulldog - 1
Papillon - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 2
Patterdale Terrier - 2
Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
Podenco - 1
Podenco Maneto Cross - 1
Pointer - 1
Pointerdor - 1
Poodle Mutt - 1
Portuguese water dog - 2
Pomeranian - 1
Prague Ratter - 5
Pug - 1
Pug Cross - 6
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottweiler - 5
Rottweiler Mutt - 2
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Black Terrier - 2
Russian Toy - 1
Sarplaninac - 2
Saint Bernard -2
Shar-Pei - 1
Shar-Pei Mutt - 3
Sheltie Mutt - 1
Shih Tzu - 1
Shih Tzu X - 1
Smooth Collie - 1
Smooth Fox Terrier - 2
Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier - 2
SpringerDoodle - 1
Stabijhoun - 1
Staffordshire Bull terrier - 11
Staffordshire Bull Terrier x Labrador - 1
Staffordshire Bull Terrier Mutt - 4
Am. Pit Bull Terrier - 8
Akita - 1
Alaskan Malamute - 1
American Bulldog - 2
American Bulldog x Border Collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Anatolian Shepherd - 1
Anglo-French hound - 1
Australian Shepherd - 1
Barbet - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bearded Collie - 2
Bridlington Terrier - 1
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) - 2
Bernese Mountain Dog - 2
Bichon Frise - 1
Border Collie - 23
Border Collie Mutt - 6
Border Terrier - 2
Borzoi - 1
Boston Terrier - 1
Boxer - 2
Briard - 1
Brittany (French) - 1
Brussels Griffon - 1
Bull Breed Mutt - 5
Cane Corso 1
Catahoula Leopard Dog - 1
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Cavapoo - 1
Czechoslovakian Wolfdog - 1
Chihuahua - 18
Chihuahua Cross - 2
Chinese Crested - 5
Chiweenie - 1
Chodsky Pes - 2
Cavalier King Charles Spaniel - 7
Cockerpoo - 1
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
Doberman - 2
English Cocker Spaniel - 5
English Shepherd - 1
English Springer Spaniel - 6
English Toy Terrier - 1
English bull terrier - 2
Estrela Mountain Dog - 1
Flat Coated Retriever - 1
French Bulldog - 2
Foxhound - 1
German Spitz Klein - 3
German Spitz Mittel - 1
German Shorthaired Pointer - 4
Golden Retriever - 8
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 3
German Shepherd - 13
German Shepherd Mutt - 5
German Wirehaired Pointer Mix - 1
Hovawart - 2
Husky - 1
Husky Mutt - 5
Hungarian Pumi - 1
Hungarian Vizla - 2
Irish Terrier - 1
Irish Harrier - 1
Italian Greyhound - 4
Italian Spinone - 2
Jack Russell Mutt - 4
Jack Russell Terrier- 11
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Komondor - 1
Kuvasz - 1
Labrador Retriever - 10
Labrador X Pointer - 1
Labradoodle - 1
Lakeland x Patterdale - 1
Lakeland Terrier - 1
Lurcher - 13
Mini American Shepherd - 1
Miniature Pinscher - 1
Miniature Poodle - 2
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Miniature Wirehaired Dachshund - 1
Miniature Smooth-haired Dachshund - 2
Mongrel - 13
Newfoundland - 4
Norwich Terrier - 1
Norwegian Elkhound X - 1
Nova Scotia Duck Toller Retriever - 2
Old English Bulldog - 1
Papillon - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 2
Patterdale Terrier - 2
Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
Podenco - 1
Podenco Maneto Cross - 1
Pointer - 1
Pointerdor - 1
Poodle Mutt - 1
Portuguese water dog - 2
Pomeranian - 1
Prague Ratter - 5
Pug - 1
Pug Cross - 6
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottweiler - 5
Rottweiler Mutt - 2
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Black Terrier - 2
Russian Toy - 1
Sarplaninac - 2
Saint Bernard -2
Shar-Pei - 1
Shar-Pei Mutt - 3
Sheltie Mutt - 1
Shih Tzu - 1
*Shih Tzu X - 1*
Smooth Collie - 1
Smooth Fox Terrier - 2
Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier - 2
SpringerDoodle - 1
Stabijhoun - 1
Staffordshire Bull terrier - 11
Staffordshire Bull Terrier x Labrador - 1
Staffordshire Bull Terrier Mutt - 4



Nick/bones said:


> Siberian Husky


Done.


----------



## kirstykins

Kelpie x border collie 1


----------



## Engel98

I have a bichon frise, Lhasa apso and a shihpoo (toy poodle cross shih Tzu) but just put her down as a cross breed


----------



## OwnedByTerrierists

No idea really she's her own unique breed aka mongrel!


----------



## PetloverJo

I have a 14 and a half year old Springer Spaniel and a 10 week old Sprocker Spaniel.


----------



## Aroreiel

<------- My girl is a Heinz '57, or Mongrel. I recently did a DNA test and found out she's Labrador/Golden Retriever/German Shepherd and Border Collie. Explains a lot.


----------



## Boxerluver30

Am. Pit Bull Terrier - 8
Akita - 1
Alaskan Malamute - 1
American Bulldog - 2
American Bulldog x Border Collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Anatolian Shepherd - 1
Anglo-French hound - 1
Australian Shepherd - 1
Barbet - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bearded Collie - 2
Bridlington Terrier - 1
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) - 2
Bernese Mountain Dog - 2
*Bichon Frise - 2*
Border Collie - 23
Border Collie Mutt - 6
Border Terrier - 2
Borzoi - 1
Boston Terrier - 1
Boxer - 2
Briard - 1
Brittany (French) - 1
Brussels Griffon - 1
Bull Breed Mutt - 5
Cane Corso 1
Catahoula Leopard Dog - 1
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Cavapoo - 1
Czechoslovakian Wolfdog - 1
Chihuahua - 18
Chihuahua Cross - 2
Chinese Crested - 5
Chiweenie - 1
Chodsky Pes - 2
Cavalier King Charles Spaniel - 7
Cockerpoo - 1
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
Doberman - 2
English Cocker Spaniel - 5
English Shepherd - 1
English Springer Spaniel - 6
English Toy Terrier - 1
English bull terrier - 2
Estrela Mountain Dog - 1
Flat Coated Retriever - 1
French Bulldog - 2
Foxhound - 1
German Spitz Klein - 3
German Spitz Mittel - 1
German Shorthaired Pointer - 4
Golden Retriever - 8
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 3
German Shepherd - 13
German Shepherd Mutt - 5
German Wirehaired Pointer Mix - 1
Hovawart - 2
Husky - 2
Husky Mutt - 5
Hungarian Pumi - 1
Hungarian Vizla - 2
Irish Terrier - 1
Irish Harrier - 1
Italian Greyhound - 4
Italian Spinone - 2
Jack Russell Mutt - 4
Jack Russell Terrier- 11
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Komondor - 1
Kuvasz - 1
*Kelpie X Border Collie - 1*
Labrador Retriever - 10
Labrador X Pointer - 1
Labradoodle - 1
Lakeland x Patterdale - 1
Lakeland Terrier - 1
Lurcher - 13
*Lhasa Apso - 1*
Mini American Shepherd - 1
Miniature Pinscher - 1
Miniature Poodle - 2
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Miniature Wirehaired Dachshund - 1
Miniature Smooth-haired Dachshund - 2
*Mongrel - 15*
Newfoundland - 4
Norwich Terrier - 1
Norwegian Elkhound X - 1
Nova Scotia Duck Toller Retriever - 2
Old English Bulldog - 1
Papillon - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 2
Patterdale Terrier - 2
Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
Podenco - 1
Podenco Maneto Cross - 1
Pointer - 1
Pointerdor - 1
Poodle Mutt - 1
Portuguese water dog - 2
Pomeranian - 1
Prague Ratter - 5
Pug - 1
Pug Cross - 6
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottweiler - 5
Rottweiler Mutt - 2
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Black Terrier - 2
Russian Toy - 1
Sarplaninac - 2
Saint Bernard -2
Shar-Pei - 1
Shar-Pei Mutt - 3
Sheltie Mutt - 1
Shih Tzu - 1
*Shih Tzu X - 2*
Smooth Collie - 1
Smooth Fox Terrier - 2
Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier - 2
SpringerDoodle - 1
Stabijhoun - 1
Staffordshire Bull terrier - 11
Staffordshire Bull Terrier x Labrador - 1
*Springer Spaniel - 1
Sprocker Spaniel - 1

Added everyones new additions, apologies for the delay *


----------



## tabelmabel

Can you add my tibetan terrier back in @Boxerluver30 ? He used to be on the list but then he just stopped appearing when the alphabet started stopping at s! I didnt mention it before as there are quite a few dogs missing post s and i thought it was a work in progress. Apologies if you are still working on t through z


----------



## Boxerluver30

Am. Pit Bull Terrier - 8
Akita - 1
Alaskan Malamute - 1
American Bulldog - 2
American Bulldog x Border Collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Anatolian Shepherd - 1
Anglo-French hound - 1
Australian Shepherd - 1
Barbet - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bearded Collie - 2
Bridlington Terrier - 1
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) - 2
Bernese Mountain Dog - 2
Bichon Frise - 2
Border Collie - 23
Border Collie Mutt - 6
Border Terrier - 2
Borzoi - 1
Boston Terrier - 1
Boxer - 2
Briard - 1
Brittany (French) - 1
Brussels Griffon - 1
Bull Breed Mutt - 5
Cane Corso 1
Catahoula Leopard Dog - 1
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Cavapoo - 1
Czechoslovakian Wolfdog - 1
Chihuahua - 18
Chihuahua Cross - 2
Chinese Crested - 5
Chiweenie - 1
Chodsky Pes - 2
Cavalier King Charles Spaniel - 7
Cockerpoo - 1
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
Doberman - 2
English Cocker Spaniel - 5
English Shepherd - 1
English Springer Spaniel - 6
English Toy Terrier - 1
English bull terrier - 2
Estrela Mountain Dog - 1
Flat Coated Retriever - 1
French Bulldog - 2
Foxhound - 1
German Spitz Klein - 3
German Spitz Mittel - 1
German Shorthaired Pointer - 4
Golden Retriever - 8
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 3
German Shepherd - 13
German Shepherd Mutt - 5
German Wirehaired Pointer Mix - 1
Hovawart - 2
Husky - 2
Husky Mutt - 5
Hungarian Pumi - 1
Hungarian Vizla - 2
Irish Terrier - 1
Irish Harrier - 1
Italian Greyhound - 4
Italian Spinone - 2
Jack Russell Mutt - 4
Jack Russell Terrier- 11
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Komondor - 1
Kuvasz - 1
Kelpie X Border Collie - 1
Labrador Retriever - 10
Labrador X Pointer - 1
Labradoodle - 1
Lakeland x Patterdale - 1
Lakeland Terrier - 1
Lurcher - 13
Lhasa Apso - 1
Mini American Shepherd - 1
Miniature Pinscher - 1
Miniature Poodle - 2
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Miniature Wirehaired Dachshund - 1
Miniature Smooth-haired Dachshund - 2
Mongrel - 15
Newfoundland - 4
Norwich Terrier - 1
Norwegian Elkhound X - 1
Nova Scotia Duck Toller Retriever - 2
Old English Bulldog - 1
Papillon - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 2
Patterdale Terrier - 2
Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
Podenco - 1
Podenco Maneto Cross - 1
Pointer - 1
Pointerdor - 1
Poodle Mutt - 1
Portuguese water dog - 2
Pomeranian - 1
Prague Ratter - 5
Pug - 1
Pug Cross - 6
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottweiler - 5
Rottweiler Mutt - 2
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Black Terrier - 2
Russian Toy - 1
Sarplaninac - 2
Saint Bernard -2
Shar-Pei - 1
Shar-Pei Mutt - 3
Sheltie Mutt - 1
Shih Tzu - 1
Shih Tzu X - 2
Smooth Collie - 1
Smooth Fox Terrier - 2
Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier - 2
SpringerDoodle - 1
Stabijhoun - 1
Staffordshire Bull terrier - 11
Staffordshire Bull Terrier x Labrador - 1
Springer Spaniel - 1
Sprocker Spaniel - 1
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier Mutt - 3
Tibetan Mastiff - 1
*Tibetan Terrier - 1*
Tornjak - 1
Toy Poodle - 2
Trailhound - 1
Volpino Italiano - 1
Weimaraner - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 11
Welsh Collie - 1
Whippet - 12
Yorkshire Terrier - 4

Done @tabelmabel . Sorry about that, seems my phone/laptop doesnt like copying and pasting the whole list at once so i have to do it in two parts . I didn't even notice the whole list wasn't there so thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## Thomas Oscars dad

LinznMilly said:


> In response to @ouesi, lets see if we can find out what breed or breeds are the most represented on dog chat. I think most people know I have a Whippet lurcher and an out and out Heinz 57.
> 
> Apologies if anyone's breed has been left out - I've maxed the poll (which is why I've grouped similar breeds together, sorry. :Shy)


I've got bedlington whippet cross


----------



## LinznMilly

Am. Pit Bull Terrier - 8
Akita - 1
Alaskan Malamute - 1
American Bulldog - 2
American Bulldog x Border Collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Anatolian Shepherd - 1
Anglo-French hound - 1
Australian Shepherd - 1
Barbet - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bearded Collie - 2
*Bedlington whippet cross - 1*
Bridlington Terrier - 1
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) - 2
Bernese Mountain Dog - 2
Bichon Frise - 2
Border Collie - 23
Border Collie Mutt - 6
Border Terrier - 2
Borzoi - 1
Boston Terrier - 1
Boxer - 2
Briard - 1
Brittany (French) - 1
Brussels Griffon - 1
Bull Breed Mutt - 5
Cane Corso 1
Catahoula Leopard Dog - 1
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Cavapoo - 1
Czechoslovakian Wolfdog - 1
Chihuahua - 18
Chihuahua Cross - 2
Chinese Crested - 5
Chiweenie - 1
Chodsky Pes - 2
Cavalier King Charles Spaniel - 7
Cockerpoo - 1
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
Doberman - 2
English Cocker Spaniel - 5
English Shepherd - 1
English Springer Spaniel - 6
English Toy Terrier - 1
English bull terrier - 2
Estrela Mountain Dog - 1
Flat Coated Retriever - 1
French Bulldog - 2
Foxhound - 1
German Spitz Klein - 3
German Spitz Mittel - 1
German Shorthaired Pointer - 4
Golden Retriever - 8
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 3
German Shepherd - 13
German Shepherd Mutt - 5
German Wirehaired Pointer Mix - 1
Hovawart - 2
Husky - 2
Husky Mutt - 5
Hungarian Pumi - 1
Hungarian Vizla - 2
Irish Terrier - 1
Irish Harrier - 1
Italian Greyhound - 4
Italian Spinone - 2
Jack Russell Mutt - 4
Jack Russell Terrier- 11
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Komondor - 1
Kuvasz - 1
Kelpie X Border Collie - 1
Labrador Retriever - 10
Labrador X Pointer - 1
Labradoodle - 1
Lakeland x Patterdale - 1
Lakeland Terrier - 1
Lurcher - 13
Lhasa Apso - 1
Mini American Shepherd - 1
Miniature Pinscher - 1
Miniature Poodle - 2
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Miniature Wirehaired Dachshund - 1
Miniature Smooth-haired Dachshund - 2
Mongrel - 15
Newfoundland - 4
Norwich Terrier - 1
Norwegian Elkhound X - 1
Nova Scotia Duck Toller Retriever - 2
Old English Bulldog - 1
Papillon - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 2
Patterdale Terrier - 2
Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
Podenco - 1
Podenco Maneto Cross - 1
Pointer - 1
Pointerdor - 1
Poodle Mutt - 1
Portuguese water dog - 2
Pomeranian - 1
Prague Ratter - 5
Pug - 1
Pug Cross - 6
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottweiler - 5
Rottweiler Mutt - 2
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Black Terrier - 2
Russian Toy - 1
Sarplaninac - 2
Saint Bernard -2
Shar-Pei - 1
Shar-Pei Mutt - 3
Sheltie Mutt - 1
Shih Tzu - 1
Shih Tzu X - 2
Smooth Collie - 1
Smooth Fox Terrier - 2
Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier - 2
SpringerDoodle - 1
Stabijhoun - 1
Staffordshire Bull terrier - 11
Staffordshire Bull Terrier x Labrador - 1
Springer Spaniel - 1
Sprocker Spaniel - 1
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier Mutt - 3
Tibetan Mastiff - 1
Tibetan Terrier - 1
Tornjak - 1
Toy Poodle - 2
Trailhound - 1
Volpino Italiano - 1
Weimaraner - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 11
Welsh Collie - 1
Whippet - 12
Yorkshire Terrier



Thomas Oscars dad said:


> I've got bedlington whippet cross


Added.


----------



## Thomas Oscars dad

LinznMilly said:


> In response to @ouesi, lets see if we can find out what breed or breeds are the most represented on dog chat. I think most people know I have a Whippet lurcher and an out and out Heinz 57.
> 
> Apologies if anyone's breed has been left out - I've maxed the poll (which is why I've grouped similar breeds together, sorry. :Shy)


Thank you for adding bedlington whippets to the list


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Mine's a Bichon x shih tzu (mum Bichon dad Shih Tzu)


----------



## LinznMilly

Am. Pit Bull Terrier - 8
Akita - 1
Alaskan Malamute - 1
American Bulldog - 2
American Bulldog x Border Collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Anatolian Shepherd - 1
Anglo-French hound - 1
Australian Shepherd - 1
Barbet - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bearded Collie - 2
Bedlington whippet cross - 1
Bridlington Terrier - 1
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) - 2
Bernese Mountain Dog - 2
Bichon Frise - 2
*Bichon x shih tzu - 1*
Border Collie - 23
Border Collie Mutt - 6
Border Terrier - 2
Borzoi - 1
Boston Terrier - 1
Boxer - 2
Briard - 1
Brittany (French) - 1
Brussels Griffon - 1
Bull Breed Mutt - 5
Cane Corso 1
Catahoula Leopard Dog - 1
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Cavapoo - 1
Czechoslovakian Wolfdog - 1
Chihuahua - 18
Chihuahua Cross - 2
Chinese Crested - 5
Chiweenie - 1
Chodsky Pes - 2
Cavalier King Charles Spaniel - 7
Cockerpoo - 1
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
Doberman - 2
English Cocker Spaniel - 5
English Shepherd - 1
English Springer Spaniel - 6
English Toy Terrier - 1
English bull terrier - 2
Estrela Mountain Dog - 1
Flat Coated Retriever - 1
French Bulldog - 2
Foxhound - 1
German Spitz Klein - 3
German Spitz Mittel - 1
German Shorthaired Pointer - 4
Golden Retriever - 8
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 3
German Shepherd - 13
German Shepherd Mutt - 5
German Wirehaired Pointer Mix - 1
Hovawart - 2
Husky - 2
Husky Mutt - 5
Hungarian Pumi - 1
Hungarian Vizla - 2
Irish Terrier - 1
Irish Harrier - 1
Italian Greyhound - 4
Italian Spinone - 2
Jack Russell Mutt - 4
Jack Russell Terrier- 11
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Komondor - 1
Kuvasz - 1
Kelpie X Border Collie - 1
Labrador Retriever - 10
Labrador X Pointer - 1
Labradoodle - 1
Lakeland x Patterdale - 1
Lakeland Terrier - 1
Lurcher - 13
Lhasa Apso - 1
Mini American Shepherd - 1
Miniature Pinscher - 1
Miniature Poodle - 2
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Miniature Wirehaired Dachshund - 1
Miniature Smooth-haired Dachshund - 2
Mongrel - 15
Newfoundland - 4
Norwich Terrier - 1
Norwegian Elkhound X - 1
Nova Scotia Duck Toller Retriever - 2
Old English Bulldog - 1
Papillon - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 2
Patterdale Terrier - 2
Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
Podenco - 1
Podenco Maneto Cross - 1
Pointer - 1
Pointerdor - 1
Poodle Mutt - 1
Portuguese water dog - 2
Pomeranian - 1
Prague Ratter - 5
Pug - 1
Pug Cross - 6
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottweiler - 5
Rottweiler Mutt - 2
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Black Terrier - 2
Russian Toy - 1
Sarplaninac - 2
Saint Bernard -2
Shar-Pei - 1
Shar-Pei Mutt - 3
Sheltie Mutt - 1
Shih Tzu - 1
Shih Tzu X - 2
Smooth Collie - 1
Smooth Fox Terrier - 2
Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier - 2
SpringerDoodle - 1
Stabijhoun - 1
Staffordshire Bull terrier - 11
Staffordshire Bull Terrier x Labrador - 1
Springer Spaniel - 1
Sprocker Spaniel - 1
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier Mutt - 3
Tibetan Mastiff - 1
Tibetan Terrier - 1
Tornjak - 1
Toy Poodle - 2
Trailhound - 1
Volpino Italiano - 1
Weimaraner - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 11
Welsh Collie - 1
Whippet - 12
Yorkshire Terrier


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Thank you


----------



## MammaMia!

Am. Pit Bull Terrier - 8
Akita - 1
Alaskan Malamute - 1
American Bulldog - 2
American Bulldog x Border Collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Anatolian Shepherd - 1
Anglo-French hound - 1
Australian Shepherd - 1
Barbet - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bearded Collie - 2
Bedlington whippet cross - 1
Bridlington Terrier - 1
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) - 2
Bernese Mountain Dog - 2
Bichon Frise - 2
Bichon x shih tzu - 1
Border Collie - 23
Border Collie Mutt - 6
Border Terrier - 2
Borzoi - 1
Boston Terrier - 1
Boxer - 2
Briard - 1
Brittany (French) - 1
Brussels Griffon - 1
Bull Breed Mutt - 5
Cane Corso 1
Catahoula Leopard Dog - 1
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Cavapoo - 1
Czechoslovakian Wolfdog - 1
Chihuahua - 18
Chihuahua Cross - 2
Chinese Crested - 5
Chiweenie - 1
Chodsky Pes - 2
Cavalier King Charles Spaniel - 7
Cockerpoo - 1
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
Doberman - 2
English Cocker Spaniel - 5
English Shepherd - 1
English Springer Spaniel - 6
English Toy Terrier - 1
English bull terrier - 2
Estrela Mountain Dog - 1
Flat Coated Retriever - 1
French Bulldog - 2
Foxhound - 1
German Spitz Klein - 3
German Spitz Mittel - 1
German Shorthaired Pointer - 4
Golden Retriever - 8
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 3
German Shepherd - 13
German Shepherd Mutt - 5
German Wirehaired Pointer Mix - 1
Hovawart - 2
Husky - 2
Husky Mutt - 5
Hungarian Pumi - 1
Hungarian Vizla - 2
Irish Terrier - 1
Irish Harrier - 1
Italian Greyhound - 4
Italian Spinone - 2
Jack Russell Mutt - 4
Jack Russell Terrier- 11
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Komondor - 1
Kuvasz - 1
Kelpie X Border Collie - 1
Labrador Retriever - 10
*Labrador X English Cocker Spaniel - 1*
Labrador X Pointer - 1
Labradoodle - 1
Lakeland x Patterdale - 1
Lakeland Terrier - 1
Lurcher - 13
Lhasa Apso - 1
Mini American Shepherd - 1
Miniature Pinscher - 1
Miniature Poodle - 2
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Miniature Wirehaired Dachshund - 1
Miniature Smooth-haired Dachshund - 2
Mongrel - 15
Newfoundland - 4
Norwich Terrier - 1
Norwegian Elkhound X - 1
Nova Scotia Duck Toller Retriever - 2
Old English Bulldog - 1
Papillon - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 2
Patterdale Terrier - 2
Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
Podenco - 1
Podenco Maneto Cross - 1
Pointer - 1
Pointerdor - 1
Poodle Mutt - 1
Portuguese water dog - 2
Pomeranian - 1
Prague Ratter - 5
Pug - 1
Pug Cross - 6
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottweiler - 5
Rottweiler Mutt - 2
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Black Terrier - 2
Russian Toy - 1
Sarplaninac - 2
Saint Bernard -2
Shar-Pei - 1
Shar-Pei Mutt - 3
Sheltie Mutt - 1
Shih Tzu - 1
Shih Tzu X - 2
Smooth Collie - 1
Smooth Fox Terrier - 2
Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier - 2
SpringerDoodle - 1
Stabijhoun - 1
Staffordshire Bull terrier - 11
Staffordshire Bull Terrier x Labrador - 1
Springer Spaniel - 1
Sprocker Spaniel - 1
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier Mutt - 3
Tibetan Mastiff - 1
Tibetan Terrier - 1
Tornjak - 1
Toy Poodle - 2
Trailhound - 1
Volpino Italiano - 1
Weimaraner - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 11
Welsh Collie - 1
Whippet - 12
Yorkshire Terrier


----------



## ewelsh

@ewelsh added



MammaMia! said:


> Am. Pit Bull Terrier - 8
> Akita - 1
> Alaskan Malamute - 1
> American Bulldog - 2
> American Bulldog x Border Collie - 1
> American Hairless - 1
> Anatolian Shepherd - 1
> Anglo-French hound - 1
> Australian Shepherd - 1
> Barbet - 1
> Beagle Mutt - 1
> Bearded Collie - 2
> Bedlington whippet cross - 1
> Bridlington Terrier - 1
> Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) - 2
> Bernese Mountain Dog - 2
> Bichon Frise - 2
> Bichon x shih tzu - 1
> Border Collie - 23
> Border Collie Mutt - 6
> Border Terrier - 2
> Borzoi - 1
> Boston Terrier - 1
> Boxer - 2
> Briard - 1
> Brittany (French) - 1
> Brussels Griffon - 1
> Bull Breed Mutt - 5
> Cane Corso 1
> Catahoula Leopard Dog - 1
> Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
> Cavapoo - 1
> Czechoslovakian Wolfdog - 1
> Chihuahua - 18
> Chihuahua Cross - 2
> Chinese Crested - 5
> Chiweenie - 1
> Chodsky Pes - 2
> Cavalier King Charles Spaniel - 7
> Cockerpoo - 1
> Dalmatian - 1
> Dachshund - 2
> Doberman - 2
> English Cocker Spaniel - 5
> English Shepherd - 1
> English Springer Spaniel - 7
> English Toy Terrier - 1
> English bull terrier - 2
> Estrela Mountain Dog - 1
> Flat Coated Retriever - 1
> French Bulldog - 2
> Foxhound - 1
> German Spitz Klein - 3
> German Spitz Mittel - 1
> German Shorthaired Pointer - 4
> Golden Retriever - 8
> Great Dane - 1
> Greyhound - 3
> German Shepherd - 13
> German Shepherd Mutt - 5
> German Wirehaired Pointer Mix - 1
> Hovawart - 2
> Husky - 2
> Husky Mutt - 5
> Hungarian Pumi - 1
> Hungarian Vizla - 2
> Irish Terrier - 1
> Irish Harrier - 1
> Italian Greyhound - 4
> Italian Spinone - 2
> Jack Russell Mutt - 4
> Jack Russell Terrier- 11
> King Charles Spaniel - 1
> Komondor - 1
> Kuvasz - 1
> Kelpie X Border Collie - 1
> Labrador Retriever - 11
> *Labrador X English Cocker Spaniel - 1*
> Labrador X Pointer - 1
> Labradoodle - 1
> Lakeland x Patterdale - 1
> Lakeland Terrier - 1
> Lurcher - 13
> Lhasa Apso - 1
> Mini American Shepherd - 1
> Miniature Pinscher - 1
> Miniature Poodle - 2
> Miniature Schnauzer - 1
> Miniature Wirehaired Dachshund - 1
> Miniature Smooth-haired Dachshund - 2
> Mongrel - 15
> Newfoundland - 4
> Norwich Terrier - 1
> Norwegian Elkhound X - 1
> Nova Scotia Duck Toller Retriever - 2
> Old English Bulldog - 1
> Papillon - 1
> Parson Russell Terrier - 3
> Patterdale Terrier - 2
> Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
> Podenco - 1
> Podenco Maneto Cross - 1
> Pointer - 1
> Pointerdor - 1
> Poodle Mutt - 1
> Portuguese water dog - 2
> Pomeranian - 1
> Prague Ratter - 5
> Pug - 1
> Pug Cross - 6
> Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
> Rottweiler - 5
> Rottweiler Mutt - 2
> Rough Collie - 1
> Russian Black Terrier - 2
> Russian Toy - 1
> Sarplaninac - 2
> Saint Bernard -2
> Shar-Pei - 1
> Shar-Pei Mutt - 3
> Sheltie Mutt - 1
> Shih Tzu - 1
> Shih Tzu X - 2
> Smooth Collie - 1
> Smooth Fox Terrier - 2
> Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier - 2
> SpringerDoodle - 1
> Stabijhoun - 1
> Staffordshire Bull terrier - 11
> Staffordshire Bull Terrier x Labrador - 1
> Springer Spaniel - 1
> Sprocker Spaniel - 1
> Standard Poodle -1
> Terrier Mutt - 3
> Tibetan Mastiff - 1
> Tibetan Terrier - 1
> Tornjak - 1
> Toy Poodle - 2
> Trailhound - 1
> Volpino Italiano - 1
> Weimaraner - 1
> West Highland White Terrier - 12
> Welsh Collie - 1
> Whippet - 12
> Yorkshire Terrier


----------



## MammaMia!

There is... isn't there?


----------



## lullabydream

dody do said:


> I can't vote because there is no option saying any terriers.


Just say what breed of dogs you have and someone will add your dogs..

It's not a vote but more a studying thing of what breed of dogs the people on this forum own


----------



## Boxerluver30

dody do said:


> I can't vote because there is no option saying any terriers.


Hi, if you say what breed of terrier you have here I will add to the list for you.


----------



## YazminA90

Old Tyme Bulldog


----------



## Boxerluver30

Am. Pit Bull Terrier - 8
Akita - 1
Alaskan Malamute - 1
American Bulldog - 2
American Bulldog x Border Collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Anatolian Shepherd - 1
Anglo-French hound - 1
Australian Shepherd - 1
Barbet - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bearded Collie - 2
Bedlington whippet cross - 1
Bridlington Terrier - 1
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) - 2
Bernese Mountain Dog - 2
Bichon Frise - 2
Bichon x shih tzu - 1
Border Collie - 23
Border Collie Mutt - 6
Border Terrier - 2
Borzoi - 1
Boston Terrier - 1
Boxer - 2
Briard - 1
Brittany (French) - 1
Brussels Griffon - 1
Bull Breed Mutt - 5
Cane Corso 1
Catahoula Leopard Dog - 1
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Cavapoo - 1
Czechoslovakian Wolfdog - 1
Chihuahua - 18
Chihuahua Cross - 2
Chinese Crested - 5
Chiweenie - 1
Chodsky Pes - 2
Cavalier King Charles Spaniel - 7
Cockerpoo - 1
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
Doberman - 2
English Cocker Spaniel - 5
English Shepherd - 1
English Springer Spaniel - 7
English Toy Terrier - 1
English bull terrier - 2
Estrela Mountain Dog - 1
Flat Coated Retriever - 1
French Bulldog - 2
Foxhound - 1
German Spitz Klein - 3
German Spitz Mittel - 1
German Shorthaired Pointer - 4
Golden Retriever - 8
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 3
German Shepherd - 13
German Shepherd Mutt - 5
German Wirehaired Pointer Mix - 1
Hovawart - 2
Husky - 2
Husky Mutt - 5
Hungarian Pumi - 1
Hungarian Vizla - 2
Irish Terrier - 1
Irish Harrier - 1
Italian Greyhound - 4
Italian Spinone - 2
Jack Russell Mutt - 4
Jack Russell Terrier- 11
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Komondor - 1
Kuvasz - 1
Kelpie X Border Collie - 1
Labrador Retriever - 11
Labrador X English Cocker Spaniel - 1
Labrador X Pointer - 1
Labradoodle - 1
Lakeland x Patterdale - 1
Lakeland Terrier - 1
Lurcher - 13
Lhasa Apso - 1
Mini American Shepherd - 1
Miniature Pinscher - 1
Miniature Poodle - 2
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Miniature Wirehaired Dachshund - 1
Miniature Smooth-haired Dachshund - 2
Mongrel - 15
Newfoundland - 4
Norwich Terrier - 1
Norwegian Elkhound X - 1
Nova Scotia Duck Toller Retriever - 2
Old English Bulldog - 1
*Old Tyme Bulldog - 1*
Papillon - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 3
Patterdale Terrier - 2
Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
Podenco - 1
Podenco Maneto Cross - 1
Pointer - 1
Pointerdor - 1
Poodle Mutt - 1
Portuguese water dog - 2
Pomeranian - 1
Prague Ratter - 5
Pug - 1
Pug Cross - 6
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottweiler - 5
Rottweiler Mutt - 2
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Black Terrier - 2
Russian Toy - 1
Sarplaninac - 2
Saint Bernard -2
Shar-Pei - 1
Shar-Pei Mutt - 3
Sheltie Mutt - 1
Shih Tzu - 1
Shih Tzu X - 2
Smooth Collie - 1
Smooth Fox Terrier - 2
Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier - 2
SpringerDoodle - 1
Stabijhoun - 1
Staffordshire Bull terrier - 11
Staffordshire Bull Terrier x Labrador - 1
Springer Spaniel - 1
Sprocker Spaniel - 1
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier Mutt - 3
Tibetan Mastiff - 1
Tibetan Terrier - 1
Tornjak - 1
Toy Poodle - 2
Trailhound - 1
Volpino Italiano - 1
Weimaraner - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 12
Welsh Collie - 1
Whippet - 12
Yorkshire Terrier


----------



## MrChow

Chow chow


----------



## Apgar

American pitbull terrier 8 yes yes haha


----------



## Boxerluver30

*Am. Pit Bull Terrier - 16*
Akita - 1
Alaskan Malamute - 1
American Bulldog - 2
American Bulldog x Border Collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Anatolian Shepherd - 1
Anglo-French hound - 1
Australian Shepherd - 1
Barbet - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bearded Collie - 2
Bedlington whippet cross - 1
Bridlington Terrier - 1
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) - 2
Bernese Mountain Dog - 2
Bichon Frise - 2
Bichon x shih tzu - 1
Border Collie - 23
Border Collie Mutt - 6
Border Terrier - 2
Borzoi - 1
Boston Terrier - 1
Boxer - 2
Briard - 1
Brittany (French) - 1
Brussels Griffon - 1
Bull Breed Mutt - 5
Cane Corso 1
Catahoula Leopard Dog - 1
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Cavapoo - 1
Czechoslovakian Wolfdog - 1
Chihuahua - 18
Chihuahua Cross - 2
Chinese Crested - 5
Chiweenie - 1
Chodsky Pes - 2
*Chow Chow - 1*
Cavalier King Charles Spaniel - 7
Cockerpoo - 1
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
Doberman - 2
English Cocker Spaniel - 5
English Shepherd - 1
English Springer Spaniel - 7
English Toy Terrier - 1
English bull terrier - 2
Estrela Mountain Dog - 1
Flat Coated Retriever - 1
French Bulldog - 2
Foxhound - 1
German Spitz Klein - 3
German Spitz Mittel - 1
German Shorthaired Pointer - 4
Golden Retriever - 8
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 3
German Shepherd - 13
German Shepherd Mutt - 5
German Wirehaired Pointer Mix - 1
Hovawart - 2
Husky - 2
Husky Mutt - 5
Hungarian Pumi - 1
Hungarian Vizla - 2
Irish Terrier - 1
Irish Harrier - 1
Italian Greyhound - 4
Italian Spinone - 2
Jack Russell Mutt - 4
Jack Russell Terrier- 11
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Komondor - 1
Kuvasz - 1
Kelpie X Border Collie - 1
Labrador Retriever - 11
Labrador X English Cocker Spaniel - 1
Labrador X Pointer - 1
Labradoodle - 1
Lakeland x Patterdale - 1
Lakeland Terrier - 1
Lurcher - 13
Lhasa Apso - 1
Mini American Shepherd - 1
Miniature Pinscher - 1
Miniature Poodle - 2
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Miniature Wirehaired Dachshund - 1
Miniature Smooth-haired Dachshund - 2
Mongrel - 15
Newfoundland - 4
Norwich Terrier - 1
Norwegian Elkhound X - 1
Nova Scotia Duck Toller Retriever - 2
Old English Bulldog - 1
Old Tyme Bulldog - 1
Papillon - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 3
Patterdale Terrier - 2
Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
Podenco - 1
Podenco Maneto Cross - 1
Pointer - 1
Pointerdor - 1
Poodle Mutt - 1
Portuguese water dog - 2
Pomeranian - 1
Prague Ratter - 5
Pug - 1
Pug Cross - 6
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottweiler - 5
Rottweiler Mutt - 2
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Black Terrier - 2
Russian Toy - 1
Sarplaninac - 2
Saint Bernard -2
Shar-Pei - 1
Shar-Pei Mutt - 3
Sheltie Mutt - 1
Shih Tzu - 1
Shih Tzu X - 2
Smooth Collie - 1
Smooth Fox Terrier - 2
Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier - 2
SpringerDoodle - 1
Stabijhoun - 1
Staffordshire Bull terrier - 11
Staffordshire Bull Terrier x Labrador - 1
Springer Spaniel - 1
Sprocker Spaniel - 1
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier Mutt - 3
Tibetan Mastiff - 1
Tibetan Terrier - 1
Tornjak - 1
Toy Poodle - 2
Trailhound - 1
Volpino Italiano - 1
Weimaraner - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 12
Welsh Collie - 1
Whippet - 12
Yorkshire Terrier


----------



## 2manydogsonthedancefloor

Hi we have several dogs

Chihuahua, Chinese Crested, Whippet and Saluki.


----------



## Aaron103

Miniature Smooth haired Dachshund


----------



## simplysardonic

@2manydogsonthedancefloor, you didn't specify how many of each breed so I've just added one of each.

Am. Pit Bull Terrier - 16
Akita - 1
Alaskan Malamute - 1
American Bulldog - 2
American Bulldog x Border Collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Anatolian Shepherd - 1
Anglo-French hound - 1
Australian Shepherd - 1
Barbet - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bearded Collie - 2
Bedlington whippet cross - 1
Bridlington Terrier - 1
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) - 2
Bernese Mountain Dog - 2
Bichon Frise - 2
Bichon x shih tzu - 1
Border Collie - 23
Border Collie Mutt - 6
Border Terrier - 2
Borzoi - 1
Boston Terrier - 1
Boxer - 2
Briard - 1
Brittany (French) - 1
Brussels Griffon - 1
Bull Breed Mutt - 5
Cane Corso 1
Catahoula Leopard Dog - 1
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Cavapoo - 1
Czechoslovakian Wolfdog - 1
*Chihuahua - 19*
Chihuahua Cross - 2
*Chinese Crested - 7*
Chiweenie - 1
Chodsky Pes - 2
Chow Chow - 1
Cavalier King Charles Spaniel - 7
Cockerpoo - 1
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
Doberman - 2
English Cocker Spaniel - 5
English Shepherd - 1
English Springer Spaniel - 7
English Toy Terrier - 1
English bull terrier - 2
Estrela Mountain Dog - 1
Flat Coated Retriever - 1
French Bulldog - 2
Foxhound - 1
*German Spitz Klein - 4*
German Spitz Mittel - 1
German Shorthaired Pointer - 4
Golden Retriever - 8
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 3
German Shepherd - 13
German Shepherd Mutt - 5
*German shepherd/Malinois - 1*
German Wirehaired Pointer Mix - 1
Hovawart - 2
Husky - 2
Husky Mutt - 5
Hungarian Pumi - 1
Hungarian Vizla - 2
Irish Terrier - 1
Irish Harrier - 1
Italian Greyhound - 4
Italian Spinone - 2
Jack Russell Mutt - 4
Jack Russell Terrier- 11
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Komondor - 1
Kuvasz - 1
Kelpie X Border Collie - 1
Labrador Retriever - 11
Labrador X English Cocker Spaniel - 1
Labrador X Pointer - 1
Labradoodle - 1
Lakeland x Patterdale - 1
Lakeland Terrier - 1
Lurcher - 13
Lhasa Apso - 1
Mini American Shepherd - 1
Miniature Pinscher - 1
Miniature Poodle - 2
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Miniature Wirehaired Dachshund - 1
*Miniature Smooth-haired Dachshund - 3*
Mongrel - 15
Newfoundland - 4
Norwich Terrier - 1
Norwegian Elkhound X - 1
Nova Scotia Duck Toller Retriever - 2
Old English Bulldog - 1
Old Tyme Bulldog - 1
Papillon - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 3
Patterdale Terrier - 2
Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
Podenco - 1
Podenco Maneto Cross - 1
Pointer - 1
Pointerdor - 1
Poodle Mutt - 1
Portuguese water dog - 2
Pomeranian - 1
Prague Ratter - 5
Pug - 1
Pug Cross - 6
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottweiler - 5
Rottweiler Mutt - 2
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Black Terrier - 2
Russian Toy - 1
*Saluki - 1*
Sarplaninac - 2
Saint Bernard -2
Shar-Pei - 1
Shar-Pei Mutt - 3
Sheltie Mutt - 1
Shih Tzu - 1
Shih Tzu X - 2
Smooth Collie - 1
Smooth Fox Terrier - 2
Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier - 2
SpringerDoodle - 1
Stabijhoun - 1
Staffordshire Bull terrier - 11
Staffordshire Bull Terrier x Labrador - 1
Springer Spaniel - 1
Sprocker Spaniel - 1
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier Mutt - 3
Tibetan Mastiff - 1
Tibetan Terrier - 1
Tornjak - 1
Toy Poodle - 2
Trailhound - 1
Volpino Italiano - 1
Weimaraner - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 12
Welsh Collie - 1
*Whippet - 13*
Yorkshire Terrier


----------



## 2manydogsonthedancefloor

Sorry, two Chinese Crested (1 powder puff 1 hairless) and one each of the rest.


----------



## niamh123

Curly Coated Retriever


----------



## simplysardonic

Am. Pit Bull Terrier - 16
Akita - 1
Alaskan Malamute - 1
American Bulldog - 2
American Bulldog x Border Collie - 1
American Hairless - 1
Anatolian Shepherd - 1
Anglo-French hound - 1
Australian Shepherd - 1
Barbet - 1
Beagle Mutt - 1
Bearded Collie - 2
Bedlington whippet cross - 1
Bridlington Terrier - 1
Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) - 2
Bernese Mountain Dog - 2
Bichon Frise - 2
Bichon x shih tzu - 1
Border Collie - 23
Border Collie Mutt - 6
Border Terrier - 2
Borzoi - 1
Boston Terrier - 1
Boxer - 2
Briard - 1
Brittany (French) - 1
Brussels Griffon - 1
Bull Breed Mutt - 5
Cane Corso 1
Catahoula Leopard Dog - 1
Caucasian Ovcharka - 2
Cavapoo - 1
Czechoslovakian Wolfdog - 1
Chihuahua - 19
Chihuahua Cross - 2
Chinese Crested - 7
Chiweenie - 1
Chodsky Pes - 2
Chow Chow - 1
Cavalier King Charles Spaniel - 7
Cockerpoo - 1
*Curly coated retriever - 1*
Dalmatian - 1
Dachshund - 2
Doberman - 2
English Cocker Spaniel - 5
English Shepherd - 1
English Springer Spaniel - 7
English Toy Terrier - 1
English bull terrier - 2
Estrela Mountain Dog - 1
Flat Coated Retriever - 1
French Bulldog - 2
Foxhound - 1
German Spitz Klein - 4
German Spitz Mittel - 1
German Shorthaired Pointer - 4
Golden Retriever - 8
Great Dane - 1
Greyhound - 3
German Shepherd - 13
German Shepherd Mutt - 5
German shepherd/Malinois - 1
German Wirehaired Pointer Mix - 1
Hovawart - 2
Husky - 2
Husky Mutt - 5
Hungarian Pumi - 1
Hungarian Vizla - 2
Irish Terrier - 1
Irish Harrier - 1
Italian Greyhound - 4
Italian Spinone - 2
Jack Russell Mutt - 4
Jack Russell Terrier- 11
King Charles Spaniel - 1
Komondor - 1
Kuvasz - 1
Kelpie X Border Collie - 1
Labrador Retriever - 11
Labrador X English Cocker Spaniel - 1
Labrador X Pointer - 1
Labradoodle - 1
Lakeland x Patterdale - 1
Lakeland Terrier - 1
Lurcher - 13
Lhasa Apso - 1
Mini American Shepherd - 1
Miniature Pinscher - 1
Miniature Poodle - 2
Miniature Schnauzer - 1
Miniature Wirehaired Dachshund - 1
*Miniature Smooth-haired Dachshund - 3*
Mongrel - 15
Newfoundland - 4
Norwich Terrier - 1
Norwegian Elkhound X - 1
Nova Scotia Duck Toller Retriever - 2
Old English Bulldog - 1
Old Tyme Bulldog - 1
Papillon - 1
Parson Russell Terrier - 3
Patterdale Terrier - 2
Pembroke Welsh Corgi - 1
Podenco - 1
Podenco Maneto Cross - 1
Pointer - 1
Pointerdor - 1
Poodle Mutt - 1
Portuguese water dog - 2
Pomeranian - 1
Prague Ratter - 5
Pug - 1
Pug Cross - 6
Rhodesian Ridgeback - 1
Rottweiler - 5
Rottweiler Mutt - 2
Rough Collie - 1
Russian Black Terrier - 2
Russian Toy - 1
*Saluki - 1*
Sarplaninac - 2
Saint Bernard -2
Shar-Pei - 1
Shar-Pei Mutt - 3
Sheltie Mutt - 1
Shih Tzu - 1
Shih Tzu X - 2
Smooth Collie - 1
Smooth Fox Terrier - 2
Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier - 2
SpringerDoodle - 1
Stabijhoun - 1
Staffordshire Bull terrier - 11
Staffordshire Bull Terrier x Labrador - 1
Springer Spaniel - 1
Sprocker Spaniel - 1
Standard Poodle -1
Terrier Mutt - 3
Tibetan Mastiff - 1
Tibetan Terrier - 1
Tornjak - 1
Toy Poodle - 2
Trailhound - 1
Volpino Italiano - 1
Weimaraner - 1
West Highland White Terrier - 12
Welsh Collie - 1
*Whippet - 13*
Yorkshire Terrier

There you go @niamh123 first CCR on the list too


----------



## Harry Cooper

Labrador Retriever


----------



## niamh123

Thankyou


----------



## kirstykins

Chihuahua longhaired 1


----------



## Lilylass

Darcy 

Border collie x Irish setter x Golden retriever ❤


----------



## DogMum8791

Labrador retriever


----------



## Mary0822

We have a Bichon Frise x Chihuahua and very soon will have a Labrador also!


----------



## ewelsh

Added another West highland terrier to the pack


----------



## PetloverJo

Pip
Patterpoo 
Patterdale Terrier crossed with Miniature Poodle


----------

